# 19er PVP Char - ein kleiner Guide



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (5. Januar 2008)

WSG 10 - 19 Guide
oder
Wegweiser zum gut ausgestatteten 19er PVP Char​

Vorab an alle die 19er PVP nicht mögen : Bitte haltet euch doch einfach raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde hier keine World Random Drops, die eh schon jeder kennt, aufführen oder näher benennen ( Füsse des Luchses, Assassinenklinge u.s.w. ) ... es sei denn, es gibt keine vergleichbaren Gegenstände.

Diese wurden und werden sowieso ständig erwähnt oder gepostet. Vielmehr soll es ein kleiner Guide für all die sein, die sich kostengünstig einen guten 19er PVP Char bauen möchten. 
Es ist möglich nur durch questen und durch Instanz Besuche das bestmögliche equip zu erlangen. Man muss nicht die so oft erwähnten und zitierten 1000g ausgeben 

Ich habe selber auch nicht alle Klassen, daher kann es sein das einige items nicht aufgeführt sind - oder ich sie einfach vergessen habe. 
Also wer etwas zu ergänzen hat, bitte item benennen und am Besten auch einen 19er der es schon trägt ( Arsenal link ) . 

Inhaltsverzeichnis :

Vorwort : Fairness im BG ?!

1. Der ideale Beruf

2. Das wichtigste Buff-Food im Überblick

2.1 Weitere nützliche Dinge 

3. Ausrüstung / Items die ihr als Questbelohnung bekommt

4. Ausrüstung / Items die ihr aus Dungeons bekommt

5. Ausrüstung / Items die random droppen

5.1 Items die ihr gegen Ehre & Marken eintauschen könnt

6. Verzauberungen

6.1 Schulter und Kopf Verzauberungen "_spezial_"

7. Jäger Pets

8. Links zum Thema LVL 19 PVP & Bezugsquellen ( ein Wörtchen nur für Faulmaul )

9. Was geht ? Internationale 19er chars und ihre Gilden

10. LVL 10 PVP Chars und das Equip

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Vorwort : Fairness im BG ?!

Für mich persönlich spielt eine gewisse Fairness im BG eine große Rolle!
Viele die dies jetzt lesen, werden sich sicherlich fragen:

*"Was will er jetzt schonwieder? Der hat doch nicht alle Latten am Zaun!"*

Nun, daher werde ich versuchen meinen Standpunkt zu erklären .
Wie alle aus dem "Kombinat schwarze Pumpe" wissen, habe ich einige Gildenregeln. Ich werde diese hier noch einmal kurz aufführen und versuchen zu erklären:

1. Bitte kein Farmen von Kills am Allie Friedhof!
2. Bitte fair spielen!
3. Kein Bugusing oder das Nutzen von Exploits!
4. Nur chars / Spieler die mir persönlich bekannt sind und wo ich halbwegs weiß wie diese spielen, werden von mir geladen ( nur lvl19 chars)!

*Dazu eine kurze Erklärung:*

Ich habe sehr viel Zeit in BGs verbracht und weiß wie es ist dort am Friedhof auch abgefarmt zu werden; und im Endeffekt ist es "verschwendete" Zeit - für beide Seiten. 

Früher habe ich teilweise 2 - 3 Std. gebraucht um 10 Mann voll zu bekommen, für einige Runden WS ( das war vor der Zeit wo es Realmpools gab ) und es war einfach ärgerlich, wenn man schon unterlegen war, auch noch am Friedhof abgefarmt zu werden. 

Aus heutiger Sicht ist es noch alberner, da meistens die Gruppen recht ausgeglichen sind und ich hoffe das mittlerweile jeder weiß das es für den Sieg ( 3 x Flagge ) die meiste Ehre gibt. 
Und Ehre wollen wir doch alle, oder? 
Ok, es soll einige geben die nichts mehr brauchen, was man sich für Ehre kaufen kann. Ich kenne allerding nur 3-4 chars in unserem Realmpool die die Schlachtstandarte schon haben, lasse mich aber gerne berichtigen.

Wer dennoch meint er braucht keine Ehre mehr, dem möchte ich nur folgendes sagen: 

Macht es nicht viel mehr Spaß, wenn man gute 1 vs 1 Kämpfe mit dem gegnerischen Flaggträger hat oder richtig "gute" und "hart umkämpfte Runden" wo um jeden Meter gekämpft wird oder einfach nur taktisch vorgegangen wird, die Kommunikation unter den Spielern hervorragend klappt und alles perfekt läuft?! 
Auch bei diesen Runden kommt jeder der gerne kämpft auf seine Kosten und hat seine Kills am Ende!
Auch wenn der Gegner mal gewinnt, dann am Friedhof steht und den respawn ummäht, ist es kein Grund selber so zu reagieren.

Das " Fair spielen" ist ein weiterer Punkt den ich persönlich für wichtig erachte. 
Was verstehe ich unter fair spielen? 
Wenn sich ein Spieler vor mir hinsetzt / hinkniet, gibt er auf und ich muss diesen nicht noch umhauen ( egal welcher lvl ). 
Die Größe zu haben sich hinzusetzen muss man auch erstmal haben! 

Größen haben & Größe zeigen

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=eM2rFZGujhk

Ich muss nicht jeden 13 char den ich sehe oder der mich angreift auch sofort anchargen und töten. Eine "graue Zahl", die mich im BG angreift, gönn ich den Spaß und solange dieser mir nicht gefährlich wird, passiert diesem auch nichts. Ein Jäger läuft allerdings recht schnell Gefahr im Dreck zu liegen, da dieser (egal welcher lvl) recht nervig im BG ist, hehe.

All dies von mir beschriebene funktioniert natürlich nicht immer. In einem Kampfgetümmel wird auch der ein oder andere 13 oder 14 dran glauben müssen, wenn er in Reichweite steht. Auch lese ich nicht immer den chat, wenn sich ein char hinsetzt und versucht dies mir zu verstehen zu geben.

Ich habe im Übrigen keine Probleme mit emotes jeglicher Art ;o)

Das Nutzen von irgendwelchen Bugs oder Exploits lehne ich ab und benutze diese nicht. Dies verlange ich auch von den Leuten im Kombinat und hoffe alle halten sich daran, auch wenn ich nicht im BG bin! Sollte ich einen Spieler beim exploiten sehen, schreibe ich auch Tickets - egal ob Horde oder Allie.

Sollten alle Spieler auf beiden Seiten sich daran halten, macht ein BG um einiges mehr Spaß, wetten?! 
Ich habe in den 2 Jahren z.B. noch nie bewusst am Allie Friedhof gestanden und auf Respawn gewartet. 
Die Reaktionen und /w die ich bekomme / bekommen habe wenn ich on bin, bestätigen mir meine Handlungsweise und Einstellung!

Denkt einfach mal darüber nach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
1. Der ideale Beruf

*Hauptberufe*

Mit dem neuen *Wotlk* Addon hat sich einiges geändert, bezüglich der Berufe. 
Nach dem momentanen Stand ist es für "neue" Twinks am Besten, einen oder im ideal Fall zwei der Sammelberufe auf das Maximum zu skillen. Wobei es bei dem Beruf Bergbau noch einen bug gibt, der zwischen skill 225 und 299 mehr HP gibt wie vorgesehen und sogar mehr wie mit dem möglichen Maxskill.

"Kräuterkunde" 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=55503

Heilt innerhalb von 5sec 2000 Gesundheit bei einem 3min CD


"Kürschnern"

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53666

Erhöt die kritische Trefferwertung um 25


"Bergbau"

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=53124

Erhöht die Gesundheit um 300  ( wie schon erwähnt ist es noch verbuggt - ein niedrigerer skill bring mehr als das doppelte )

*Ein kl. guide zum skillen der Berufe von Somelia im WOW Forum ( scrollt in etwa in die Mitte )*
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?f...;pageNo=11&

Solltet ihr, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, keine Möglichkeit haben einen oder zwei der Sammelberufe zu skillen, ist hier noch die "Oldschool" Variante. Den Text habe ich so belassen, wie er Stand der Dinge vor Patch 3.0 war.

Auf jeden Fall solltet Ihr "Ingenieur" lernen und der Skill 150 ist Pflicht, um später die Kopfbedeckung zu tragen:
_Schutzbrille mit grünen Gläsern  /  Green Tinted Goggles_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4385
oder eben 
_Schattenschutzbrille  /  Shadow Goggles_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4373

Hier noch einige weitere nützliche Ing.-Rezepte dir ihr selber bauen könnt :

_Schwacher Rekombobulator  /  Minor Recombobulator_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4381 benötigt "Schmuckplatz" man kann sich damit selber heilen / Mana geben ( und natürlich Mitspieler )! Sehr nützlich wie ich finde.

_Große Bronzebombe  /  Big Bronze Bomb_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4380 stunnt den Gegner

_Explodierendes Schaf  /  Explosive Sheep_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4384 witziger Helfer 

_Flammendeflektor  /  Flame Deflector_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4376 u.A. gut gegen Feuermage 



Als 2. Beruf ist während des Skillens von Ing. "Bergbau" zu empfehlen. Solltet ihr einen char mit Bergbau besitzen, besorgt euch mit diesem die benötigten Mats. Später ist Alchie oder Kräuter sammeln sinnvoller.

Wer als 2. Beruf den des "Juwelier" bevorzugt, hat den kleinen Vorteil sich mit skill 110
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25881 _Schwere Steinstatue  /  Heavy Stone Statue_
bauen zu können. Heilt etwas mehr als ein Gesundheitsstein, hat den selben CD aber heilt eben über Zeit - nicht instant.

*Nebenberufe*

Auch den Skill " Erste Hilfe " sollte man auf das Maximum des Möglichen ( Skill 225 )bekommen, um die Runenstoffverbände im BG zu nutzen ( müssen gekauft werden oder mit dem Main Char hergestellt werden ). 
Bei diesem lvl gibt es nichts besseres, um seine HP schnell aufzufüllen. Die benötigten Bücher ab Skill 180 könnt ihr mit eurem Main Char besorgen oder einfach im AH kaufen ( ist allerdings meist etwas teurer ). 

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16112 _Handbuch: Schwerer Seidenverband  /  Manual: Heavy Silk Bandage_

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16113 _Handbuch: Magiestoffverband  /  Manual: Mageweave Bandage_


Die " Kochkunst  " ist ein Beruf der zwar lästig erscheint aber wenn man keinen anderen Char mit diesem Beruf hat, sollte man zumindest Skill 150 erreichen, um sich selber Buff-Food herzustellen. 
Zutaten gibt es günstig im AH oder sind auch schnell mit einem anderen char selber zu farmen.


Als weiterführenden Beruf der Kochkunst kann man / sollte man zusätzlich noch " Angeln " skillen, um sich den einen oder anderen gefangenen Fisch zu rösten. 

Das wirklich interessante am Angel-Beruf:
Sonntags ( 14 Uhr - 16 Uhr ) ist immer Angelwettbewerb im Schlingendorntal / Booty Bay. Die Quest könnt ihr mit LVL 19 annehmen bzw abgeben.

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8221

Allerdings empfehle ich euch hierfür den max Angelskill 150 zu haben und eine Angel mit +5 Angeln und Köder mit +100 Angeln im Inventar mitzuführen ... und natürlich auch zu benutzen. 

Die versch. Angel-Quests:
http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=-101

Als Belohnung gibt es u.a. die besten Schuhe für alle 19er Klassen ( meine Meinung ), da diese z.B. mit :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28279 zu verzaubern sind!

Wer gerne angelt kann sich auch mit dem Verkauf von http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6522 _Deviatfisch  /  Deviate Fish_ das eine oder andere benötigte Goldstück dazuverdienen. 
Beim skillen im Teich nähe HDW kann man die Dinger ganz gut fangen. 
Auch gekocht ( Rezept benötigt : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6661 ) lässt sich als "lowie" eine Menge Gold auf allen Servern verdienen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
2. Das wichtigste Buff Food im Überblick

Seht zu das eure Taschen immer schön gefüllt sind mit Buff Food. Tränke und das Standart HP Food gibt es sehr oft im AH für ein paar Silber günstig zu kaufen. Anderes ist beim NPC zu kaufen ( Rum z.B. )oder relativ leicht selber herzustellen.

Ab dem Patch 2.1 ( glaube der war es ) ist es nicht mehr möglich Buff food zu stacken. Das heisst man kann z.B. nur noch den "Schwarzen Rumsey Rum" zu sich nehmen oder Buff Food mit 6 Ausdauer / 6 Wille. 

Ebenso ist es bei Elexieren, diese wurden in 2 Gruppen geteilt : Wächter-Elexier und Kampf-Elexier. Jeweils nur noch 1 Elexier ist möglich.
Desweiteren halten die Schutz & Resi Tränke nur noch 2 Min. an.

_Schwarzer Rumsey Rum  /  Rumsey Rum Black_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21151 verkauft von einem NPC im Wirtshaus / anzutreffen in: HDZ1 - Süderstadte nähe TM http://wow.buffed.de/?n=2366

Kampfelixire :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2454
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6662
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6373
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3390

Mana / Heil Tränke  usw.:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2459
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=929
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3385

Schutztränke :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3384
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6051
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6048

Essen ( HP / Wille / Mana usw )  

_Geräucherter Weisenfisch  /  Smoked Sagefish_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21072 ideales Heiler Buff Food wie ich finde )

_Deviatfisch  /  Deviate Fish_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6522  beim Verzehr können sehr nützliche und weniger nützliche Dinge passieren, kochen kann man das Zeug auch, meiner Meinung nach Verschwendung - aber wer auf Verkleidungen steht oO ?! Am Besten verkaufen wenn man genug davon hat.
Nebeneffekt der Verleidung: immun gegen Verwandlung ( sheep ).

http://tinyurl.com/39f57m eine kleine Auswahl an Buff Food 


Und natürlich diverse Rollen für Ausdauer / Stärke / Beweglichkeit  usw welche nicht von der Tränke / Elexier Regelung betroffen sind:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1712
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3012
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=954
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1180
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=955


2.1. Einige andere nützliche Helferlein im BG u.A. für eure Waffen:

_Genaues Zielfernrohr  /  Accurate Scope_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4407 kann euch jeder lvl 20 + char auf eure Waffe im Handelsfenster montieren - mehr geht nicht.

_Schwerer Wetzstein  /  Heavy Sharpening_ 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2871 sollte jeder haben, der es benutzen kann

_Schwerer Gewichtsstein  /  Heavy Weightstone_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3241 sollte jeder haben, der es benutzen kann

_Gesplitterter Kraftkern  /  Chipped Power Core_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23381 selten aber ab und an im AH. Leider einzigartig

_Gesprungener Kraftkern  /  Cracked Power Core_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23334 selten aber ab und an im AH. Leider einzigartig

_Magischer Staub  /  Magic Dust_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2091 recht selten ( selber leider nie besessen / getestet )

_Schwaches Zauberöl  /  Minor Wizard Oil_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=20744 eine andere Alternative gibt es nicht für DMG-Caster.

_Eisengegengewicht  /  Iron Counterweight_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6043 eine gute & günstige Alternative zu teuren Verzauberungen für Krieger. Bei einer 2 HD Waffe mit Tempo 3,30 erhöht sich das Tempo auf 3,04.

_Diskombobulatorstrahl  /  Discombobulator Ray_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4388 benötigt keinen Schmuck Slot ! Meiner Meinung nach eines nützlichsten items für ein BG und sicherlich eines der seltensten Ing. Rezepte. Das Rezept http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4413 bekommt man in Gnomeregan als Drop oder per "Quest" ( Lochkarte ) http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9327 als Ing. an einem Automaten. 
Sollte jemand wissen wie und ob das Rezept irgendwie "farmbar" ist *bitte ich um Infos* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Schokoladenschachtel  /  Box of Chocolates_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21812 der Inhalt ist interessant ! Aber selber nie getestet ob die Quest / Questreihe
Horde : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9025  /  Horde : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8980 
mit lvl 19 machbar ist und wieviel EP man bekommt - Saisonbedingt?! Halte es aber für "_testwürdig_" !  *hat jemand Infos ?! * 
Gibt es diese Quest auch für die Allianz, *hat jemand Infos ?! * 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
3. Ausrüstung

Viele Dinge sind selbst mit dem niedrigen lvl machbar. Entweder alleine oder in einer Gruppe.
Allerdings sollte man sich, z.B. für die DM oder HDW, mal einen höherleveligeren suchen, der für 'das Grobe' zuständig ist. Das vereinfacht die Sache ungemein und gibt nicht ganz soviel EP - das einzig wirklich tötliche auf diesem lvl = EP 

Nicht alle der von mir genannten Quests sind mit Gruppen aus lvl 18 / lvl 19 zu schaffen ( zumindest hab ich das nie versucht ^^ ). Dennoch meine ich mit etwas Planung sollte jeder sein Wunsch-equip zusammen bekommen können.

Mit dem *Wotlk* Addon wurden account gebundene items eingeführt. 
Diese sind nur zu bekommen, wenn man selber einen lvl 80 char hat und mit diesem auch aktiv ist.



Items die nur über Quests zu bekommen sind:

Der einfachste Weg ist sich vorher zu überlegen, 
welche items man für seinen char haben möchte!
Auf lvl 18 oder 19 hochleveln und dann überlegen wo man was herbekommt ist vielleicht der schnellste Weg aber nicht der effektivste.
Ab ca lvl 10 / lvl 12 sollte man beginnen sich alle Flugpunkte zu holen und Gebiete zu entdecken, damit es später nicht eine Überraschung gibt ( es muss nicht nur Brachland usw sein, dann ist man später auch mit diesem char etwas beweglicher ). Schlingendorntal inkl. der Arena, Flugpunkt Grom Gol ( Horde ), Westfall , Silberwald u.s.w.! Holt euch jeden erdenklichen Flugpunkt den ihr zu Fuß erreicht - ja, der Bildschirm ist oft grau ^^
Auch kann man schon beginnen sich z.B. eine Gruppe für Ragefireabgrund zu suchen, denn dort droppen auch eine Handvoll interessanter items - dazu später mehr. 

Es ist im Übrigen mit etwas Geduld auch möglich einen Allie Char durch Ragefire zu ziehen. Wenn man erstmal vor dem Instanzeingang steht ... 

Wer die Möglichkeiten hat, dass sein Char Unterstützung bei Quests bekommt oder komplett durch Instanzen gezogen wird, sollte damit auch nicht zu lange warten. Es kann nervenaufreibend und stressig werden, wenn man 15 mal in einer Instanz war, das item immer noch nicht gedroppt ist und man nur noch "einen Fingerbreit" / 3000 EP frei hat. Auch müsst ihr nicht immer dabei stehen und EP sammeln, geht nur zu dem "benötigten" Mob rein, wenn der Rest schon liegt.

Vergesst nie den Großmeister der Arena, der auch noch ein paar Punkte bringt. Den versuche ich immer zum Schluß zu holen, da es meist am längsten dauert... daher beginne ich mit dem :


*Schmuck / Ringe / Sonstiges :*

_Großmeister der Arena  /  Arena Grand Master_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19024

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7838 

( benötigt 12 x http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18706 )


_Siegel von Wrynn  /   Seal of Wrynn_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2933 der beste Ring für fast alle Klassen im 19er Bereich. ( nur Allianz )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=396

( benötigt Vorquest : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=373  aus den Todesminen, um die Quest von *Baros Alexston* annehmen zu können )


_Köcher der Nachtwache  /  Quiver of the Night Watch_  
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3605 das Beste für Jäger mit Bogen, und alle anderen die mit dem Bogen schiessen. ( nur Allianz )

_Schultergürtel der Nachtwache  /  Bandolier of the Night Watch_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3604 das Beste für Jäger mit Schusswaffe, und alle anderen die mit der Schusswaffe schiessen ( nur Allianz )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=58


_Siegel von Sylvanas  /  Seal of Sylvanas_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6414 der beste Ring auf Hordenseite / sollte jeder 19er char zumindes im Inventar habe ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1014 ( Burg Schattenfang )


_Siegel des Herbeirufers  /  Invoker's Signet_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=28303 gibt leider nicht viele Ringe mit Int. die brauchbar sind. Quest solltet ihr aber nur machen, wenn ihr Ruf bei Tristessa braucht ( nur Horde  )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9156


_Medizinbeutel der Furbolgs  /  Furbolg Medicine Pouch_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16768 etwas feines für die Nebenhand

Verkauft von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=11555

Rufbelohnung : Benötigt Wohlwollend bei der Fraktion Holzschlundfeste.. 


*Waffen :*

_Gletscherstein  /  Glacial Stone_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5815 es gibt für 19er keinen 2 HD Streitkolben mit mehr max DMG ( nur Allianz )

_Klinge des Ausweidens  /  Gutterblade_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=17046 recht gute 1 HD Axt ( nur Allianz )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1046


_Kreuzfeuer der Hand von Argus  /  Hand of Argus Crossfire_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=27640 die einzige Schusswaffe mit Stats für lvl 19  ( nur Allianz ) 

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9694


_Kriegsklinge der Sin'dorei  /  Sin'dorei Warblade_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22995 das beste 2 HD Schwert für 19er ( nur Horde )

_Klinge der Dämmerung  /  Dawnblade_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22984 einen Dolch mit mehr Ausdauer gibt es nicht für 19er

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=9167 (gibt auch Ruf für Tristessa )


_Grabsteinszepter  /  Gravestone Scepter_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7001 der beste Zauberstab für lvl 19 mit dem maximalen DMG

_Arktischer Rundschild  /  Arctic Buckler_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7002 das beste Schild für lvl 19 ( höchster Rüstwert / Blockwert )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6561 ( Tiefschwarze Grotte )


*Rüstung :*

_Infernorobe  /  Inferno Robe_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2231 eines der wenigen items für 19er auf die BC ( Skill 300 + ) Verzauberungen möglich sind

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=566


_Talbarmantel  /  Talbar Mantle_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10657 die besten Stoffschultern für 19er

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=3369 

( benötigt http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10649 / Höhle des Wehklagens )


_Kreischergürtel  /  Screecher Belt_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16987 der beste Jäger-Gürtel, auch für Druiden interessant. ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=6283


_Wegbereiterstiefel  /  Trailblazer Boots_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10653  gute Leder-Stiefel  ( nur Horde )

_Jutezopfhandschuhe  /  Jutebraid Gloves_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10654  gute Soff-Handschuhe  ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=3514


_Totenschädelschild  /  Deadskull Shield_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3761 Schild mit sehr viel Ausdauer und Rüstungswert  ( nur Horde )

_Runenverzierte Dunkelklinge  /  Runic Darkblade_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3822  sehr gutes 2 HD Schwert  ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=550


_Geisterhafter Mantel  /  Ghostly Mantle_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3324 Heiler Stoffschultern ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1098


_Tunika von Westfall  /  Tunic of Westfall_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2041 eine Brust mit mehr +Bew. gibt es nicht für 19er Lederträger ( nur Allianz )

_Galoschen von Westfall  /  Chausses of Westfall_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6087 die besten 19er Krieger Hosen - aber uninteressant, da gebunden beim Aufheben ( nur Allianz )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=166


_Nat Pagles Extremanglerstiefel  /  Nat Pagle's Extreme_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19969 eines der wenigen items für 19er auf die BC ( Skill 300 + ) Verzauberungen möglich sind

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8225


_Glücksangelhut  /  Lucky Fishing Hat_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19972 eine Kopfbedeckung mit mehr HP gibt es nicht für lvl 19 ( es gibt eh nur insgesamt 3 )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=8221


_Käferschnallen  /  Beetle Clasps_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7003 ich wüßte nicht, ob es bessere Armschienen für Krieger ( die auf Max. HP gehen ) gibt ( nur Allianz ) 

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1275


_Stahlschnallenarmschienen  /  Steel-clasped Bracers_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4534 ich wüßte nicht, ob es bessere Armschienen für Krieger ( die auf Max. HP gehen ) gibt ( nur Horde )

_Ergraute Stiefel  /  Grizzled Boots_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6335 sehr gute Leder-Stiefel  ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=1013 ( Burg Schattenfang )


_Wanderungsstiefel  /  Wandering Boots_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6095 ist wohl die einzige Alternative für "Blutbadsandalen" ( nur Allianz )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=346


_Wanderungsstiefel  /  Wandering Boots_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5311 schöne Stiefel für einen Heildruiden ( nur Horde )

Questbelohnung für : http://wow.buffed.de/?q=898


_Umhang des Champions von Tristessa  /  Tranquillien Champion's Cloak_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22990 einen Umhang mit mehr HP gibt es nicht für lvl 19 ( nur Horde )

Verkauft von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=16528

Rufbelohnung : Questet in Tristessa (egal welche Rasse & sucht euch vorher die benötigten Quests raus! ) 

*Oder farmt Rufitems mit einem anderen char, diese sind nicht seelengebunden:*

Rufitems für Tristessa :
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22642
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22641
abgeben bei :
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=16205

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
4. Ausrüstung

Items die ihr aus Dungeons bekommt

Hier eine Auswahl von items die in Dungeons droppen. 
Sicherlich nicht alle, aber meiner Meinung nach die wichtigsten / besten für PVP Chars:


*Flammenschlund :  * 

_Unterirdisches Cape  /  Subterranean Cape_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14149 Eine sehr gute Alternative zum "Wachpostenumhang" wenn man nicht voll auf HP geht.

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14148


_Kristallene Manschetten  /  Crystalline Cuffs_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14148 Armschienen für Stoffies mit Int / DMG / Heal

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14148


_Armschienen des Höhlenbewohners  /  Cavedweller Bracers_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14147 Die besten Armschienen für Krieger wie ich finde

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=11518


_Robe der Hervorrufung  /  Robe of Evocation_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14150 für max crit & eine Alternative zur "Baumrindenjacke" die ja recht selten ist

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=11518


*Todesminen :*

_Großknechthandschuhe  /  Foreman's Gloves_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2167 seltene Leder Handschuhe mit Angriffskraft 

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=626


_Diebesklinge  /  Thief's Blade_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5192 Die beste Waffe für Schurken wie ich finde 

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=646


_Peins mächtiger Hammer  /  Smite's Mighty Hammer_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=7230 Sollte sich jeder Krieger holen und zumindest im Inventar haben

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=646


_Geschwärzte Rüstung der Defias  /  Blackened Defias Armor_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10399 Ein Muss für alle die Leder tragen können ( auch Krieger )

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=639


_Grausamer Widerhaken  /  Cruel Barb_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5191 Sehr gutes Einhandschwert

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=639


_Geschwärzter Gürtel der Defias  /  Blackened Defias Belt_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10403 Dieser Leder-Gürtel ist neben der Brust noch recht gut. Der Rest ist vom HDW Set besser.

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=647


_Glutsteinstab  /  Emberstone Staff_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5201 ein super Heiler Stab

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=647


_Goldgesprenkelte Handschuhe  /  Gold-flecked Gloves_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5195 Sehr gute Stoff-Handschuhe

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=643


_Kreissäge  /  Buzz Saw_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1937 Das beste 1 HD Schwert ohne Ausdauer 

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=642


_Krümels Quirl  /  Cookie's Stirring Rod_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5198 Eine Alternative zum "Grabsteinzepter"

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=645


_Minenarbeitercape  /  Miner's Cape_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5444 Für Allies interessant, da die nicht "Umhang von Tristessa" bekommen können

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3586 ( Rar Mob  )


_Vergoldeter Rundschild  /   Gold-plated Buckler_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5443 Gutes Schild für Max HP Krieger

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3586 ( Rar Mob )


_Reich mit Juwelen besetzter Ring  /  Lavishly Jeweled Ring_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1156 Mehr Int. auf Ring für lvl 19 gibt es nicht

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=1763


_Steinschneider  /  Rockslicer_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=872 Eine sehr gute 2 HD Axt für Orcs

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=644


*Höhle des Wehklagens :  * 

_Siechschuppenumhang  /  Feyscale Cloak_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6632 seltener und sehr guter Umhang für Stoffies

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5912 ( Rar Mob  )


_Fußpolster des Giftzahns  /  Footpads of the Fang_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10411 Sehr gute Alternative zu "Füsse des Luchses"

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3673


_Wilde Treter  /   Savage Trodders_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6459 Mehr HP auf Schwere Rüstung - Schuhe gibt es nicht für lvl 19

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3673


_Giftschlag  /  Venomstrike_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6469 Der Beste Bogen im Spiel für Jäger 

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3673


_Leuchtender Echsenschuppenumhang  /  Glowing Lizardscale_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6449 der beste Umhang für Schurken

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3674


_Schwanzstachel  /  Tail Spike_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6448 eine Alternative zu "Assassienklinge"

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3674


_Robe der Mokassin  /  Robe of the Moccasin_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6465 gute Stoff-Brust, wer nicht auf HP geht

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3669


_Gamaschen des Giftzahns  /  Leggings of the Fang_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10410 die beste Lederhose, wenn man keine ungebundene braucht

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3669


_Kobrahns Griff  /  Cobrahn's Grasp_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6460 idealer Kriegergürtel 

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3669


*Burg Schattenfang :  * 

_Blutige Schürze  /  Bloody Apron_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6226 Eine Stoff Brust mit mehr HP gibt es nicht für lvl 19

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3886


_Schlächterschnitzler  /  Butcher's Slicer_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6633 Das beste 1 HD Schwert mit Ausdauer und nebenbei das langsamste auf lvl 19

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3886


_Gurt des Blindsehers  /  Girdle of the Blindwatcher_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6319 Super Gürtel für Druiden

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=4279


_Unverwüstliche Schiftung  /  Rugged Spaulders_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5254 Eine Alternative zu "Schlangenschultern", diese hat mehr Rüstung ( für Druiden interessant )

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3914


*Tiefschwarze Grotte :  * 

Mir sind keine Drops bekannt, die ein 19er tragen könnte, die erwähnenswert wären.
Allerdings gibt es einige Quests die ihr hier schon machen könnt, schaut dazu unter "Quest Items".

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
5. Ausrüstung 

World random drops / Items von bestimmten Mobs / Herstellbare items

Hier nun einige items, die zwar random droppen, wo ich mir aber denke das sie der ein oder andere nicht kennt.
Desweiteren auch items die z.B. von euch selber ( Twink oder Main Char ) herstellbar sind.

*World random drops*

_Dämonenband  /  Demon Band_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12054 ein sehr guter Ring den man im AH bekommen kann.

_Zirkonband  /  Zircon Band_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11967 - der Heilung seltener und guter Ring für Heiler

_Bleiband  /  Lead Band_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11981 - der Treffsicherheit seltener und guter Ring für Jäger

_Wiesenring  /  Meadow Ring_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12006  - des Entgehens ein guter Ring den man im AH bekommen kann

_Mystikerrobe  /  Mystic's Robe_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14371 schöne Stoff - Brust

_Silberverbundfußschützer  /  Silver-linked Footguards_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12982  Schwere Rüssi-Schuhe, mir sind leider keine gleichwertigen Alternativen für Krieger bekannt 

_Kellers Gurt  /  Keller's Girdle_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2911 Stoff-Gürtel, mir sind leider keine gleichwertigen Alternativen für Stoffis bekannt

_Dunkelgewirkte Bundhosen  /  Darkweave Breeches_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12987  mehr +Stats auf einer Stoff-Hose gibt es nich für lvl 19

_Schimmernde Beinkleider  /  Shimmering Trousers_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6568  - des Adlers die einzige Alternative zu "Dunkelgewirkte Bundhosen"

_Schimmernde Beinkleider  /  Shimmering Trousers_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6568  - der Heilung mehr +Heal und + spell DMG gibt es nicht auf lvl 19 Stoff-Hosen

_Alter Fuchs  /  Old Crafty_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34486 gute Nebenhand, kann man in OG angeln, im Tümpel im Tal der Ehre 

_Alter Eisenkiefer  /  Old Ironjaw_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=34484 gute Nebenhand, kann man in der Eisenschmiede angeln


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (5. Januar 2008)

*Items von bestimmten Mobs *  

_Bansheerute  /  Banshee Rod_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31270 ein weiterer sehr guter Zauberstab

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=22062 ( Rar Mob )


_Tarantelseidenschärpe  /  Tarantula Silk Sash_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=3229 Caster Stoff Gürtel mit +DMG / + Heilung

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=616 ( Rar Mob )


_Schwefelgürtel  /  Brimstone Belt_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4785 guter Stoff Gürtel

Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5849  ( Rar Mob )


_Halsschlitzer  /  Throat Piercers_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29584 ein Muss für jeden Schurken, kann man kaufen - ist allerdings nicht recht häufig  bei diesem Händler auzutreffen.
Wird verkauft von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=16268   ( nur Horde )


*Herstellbare items*

_Malachitanhänger  /  Malachite Pendant_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=25438 bis man die PvP Belohnung bekommt 

_Dicke Bronzehalskette  /  Thick Bronze Necklace_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21933 eine Kette mit mehr HP gibt es nicht für 19er 

_Eisenschmiedebrustplatte  /   Ironforge Breastplate_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6731 es gibt keine 19er Brust mit mehr Rüstung ( Schmiedequest nur Allianz ) das Rezept / item aber auch als Hordler zu bekommen da Rezept nicht gebunden.

_Schwere bronzene Wurfaxt  /  Thick Bronze Darts_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29201  die Waffe für den Krieger, Schmiederezept vom Lehrer 

_Modularer Stimmenverstärker  /   Voice Amplification Modulator_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=16009 sehr hilfreiches Schmuckstück 

_Bronzeband der Kraft  /  Bronze Band of Force_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30804 netter Ring mit spell DMG +6 / Heal +6 und Waffenschaden +1 

_Bunter Kilt  /  Colorful Kilt_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10048 Stoffhose mit +6 spell DMG / +6 Heal , leider nur 5 Wille

_Einfaches schwarzes Kleid  /  Simple Black Dress_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10053  eine Brust mit item lvl 47, BC Verzauberungen möglich, z.B. 15 Abhärtung


5.1 Items die ihr gegen Ehre & Marken eintauschen könnt

*Hier nur ein kurzer Überblick über alle items die ihr als PVP Belohnung bei folgenden Händlern bekommen könnt:*

Horde NPC : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=14754  Brachland 
Allianz NPC : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=14753  Eschental 

Die PVP Items :  http://tinyurl.com/2jy922


*Ausserdem gibt es für Ehre und Marken folgende 2 items :*

Horde:

_Insignien der Horde  /  Insignia of the Horde_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18846 entsprechend für jede Klasse

_Schlachtstandarte der Horde  /  Horde Battle Standard_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18607

Händler : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=12793


Allianz :

_Insignien der Allianz  /  Insignia of the Alliance_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18856 entsprechend für jede Klasse

_Schlachtstandarte der Allianz  /  Alliance Battle Standard_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=18606

Händler : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=12781


Abschliessend zu der Ausrüstung noch kurz ein paar Worte:
Sicherlich habe ich irgendwas vergessen oder kenne etwas nicht, also wer etwas findet bitte melden.
Das Ziel ist immer das Bestmögliche, schaffen kann es jeder. Auch wenn es vielleicht etwas länger dauert, wenn man sich alles selbst erfarmen muss. Hört nie auf, zu versuchen euren char zu verbessern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
6. Verzauberungen :   

Grundsätzlich sind alle "alten" Verzauberungen bis skill 300 auf alle lvl ~19 Gegenstände / Waffen möglich.
Das heißt ihr könnt euch alle vor BC erschienen Rezepte / Verzauberungen auf eure lvl 19 items zaubern lassen.

Mit etwas Glück findet ihr einen Verzauberer der am skillen ist und seine Dienste im Handelschannel anbietet.
Verzauberungen zwischen 225 und 300 kann man so eventuell etwas günstiger bekommen.


Rezepte im Überblick inkl. der benötigten Materialien :

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/57/verzauberkunst

Wenn der char endlich fertig equiped ist, geht es an die Verzauberungen. Ich möchte allerdings hier nur die Verzauberungen für Hose und Kopf weiter erwähnen und etwas näher darauf eingehen.

Eine Verzauberung auf Kopf und / oder Hose bekommt ihr über die verschiedenen " Buchbände ". Diese kann man mit dem main char selber versuchen zu farmen oder für ein paar Gold im AH kaufen:

Verzauberung per Buchband für Kopf & Hose

_Buchband des Schutzes  /  Libram of Protection_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7485 

_Buchband des Nachsinnens  /  Libram of Rumination_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4463 

_Buchband des Fokus  /  Libram of Focus_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7484 

_Buchband der Schnelligkeit  /  Libram of Rapidity_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=7483 

_Buchband der Konstitution  /  Libram of Constitution_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4481 

_Buchband der Hartnäckigkeit  /  Libram of Tenacity_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4482 

_Buchband der Gier  /  Libram of Voracity_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4484 

_Buchband der Abhärtung  /  Libram of Resilience_
http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4483

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*An einem Beispiel ( 100 HP ) kurz erklärt was ihr machen müsst und wo ihr was findet.*

Für die Quest : "*Buchband der Konstitution*" benötigt ihr folgende Materialien:

30 Gold 

_Buchband der Konstitution  /  Libram of Constitution_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11733 schaut einfach regelmäßig im AH, sollte für ein paar Gold zu bekommen sein 
_Schwarzer Diamant  /  Black Diamond_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11754 ebenfalls für einige Silber im AH zu bekommen 
_Lungensaftcocktail  /  Lung Juice Cocktail_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8411 den bekommt ihr, wenn ihr die folgende Quest in "Verwüstete Lande" abgeschlossen habt : 

http://wow.buffed.de/?q=2584 benötigt folgende Zutaten :

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8392 3 x _Feuerverbrannte Eberlunge  /  Blasted Boar Lung_

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8393 2 x _Skorpokzange  /  Scorpok Pincer_

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=8394 1 x  _Basiliskengehirn  /  Basilisk Brain_

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11952 4 x _Nachtdrachenodem  /  Night Dragon's Breath_

bekommt ihr, wenn ihr folgende Quests im " Teufelswald macht :

NPC Allianz: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=9528 Vorquest muss event. gemacht werden: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4101

NPC Horde: http://wow.buffed.de/?n=9529 Vorquest muss event. gemacht werden: http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4102

Solltet Ihr die Quests schon mal gemacht haben, geht es direkt hier weiter:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11516 bekommt ihr bei dem NPC ( genau lesen bitte )

und benutzt es bei den entsprechenden Pflanzen ( säubern ):

http://thottbot.com/o173324 dies sind die Spawnpunkte

Z.B. direkt links unterhalb von dem M von Map, im Lager 

( hinten an den Felsen )

Derjenige lvl 60+ Spieler, der die 4 "Nachtdrachenodem" einsammelt, muss auch den "Lungensaftcocktail" eintauschen, da beides seelengebunden ist - wie im übrigen auch das Arkanum, mit dem ihr euer item verzaubern möchtet.

Mit dem ganzen Zeug fliegt derjenige jetzt zu Flammenkamm zu : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=9836 ,

nimmt dort die Quest an und kann sie direkt auch wieder abgeben. 

Er bekommt als Belohnung:
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11642 _Geringes Arkanum der Konstitution  /  Lesser Arcanum of Constitution_

Das ist alles ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Verzauberung für die Hose

Bei der Wahl der Hose, ist zu beachten, dass diese schönen `Verzauberungen`nur auf ein ungebundenes items von einem lvl 60 + zu verzaubern sind ( alles muss sich im Inventar des lvl 60+ Spielers befinden ). 

*Ausdauer / Angriffskraft und Beweglichkeit * 

_Grollbalgbeinrüstung  /  Clefthide Leg Armor_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29534 _Ausdauer + 30 und Beweglichkeit + 10_

_Netherkluftbeinrüstung  /  Nethercleft Leg Armor_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29536 _Ausdauer + 40 und Beweglichkeit + 12_

_Kobrahautbeinrüstung  /  Cobrahide Leg Armor_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29533 _Angriffskraft + 40 und kritische Trefferwertung + 10_ 

_Netherkobrabeinrüstung  /  Nethercobra Leg Armor_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29535 _Angriffskraft + 50 und kritische Trefferwertung + 12_


*Zauberschaden / Heilung und Ausdauer*

_Mystischer Zauberfaden  /  Mystic Spellthread_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24273 _Zauberschaden und Heilung + 25 und Ausdauer + 15_

_Runenverzierter Zauberfaden  /  Runic Spellthread_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24274 _Zauberschaden und Heilung + 35 und Ausdauer + 20_

_Silberner Zauberfaden  /  Silver Spellthread_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24275 _Heilung + 46, Zauberschaden + 16 und Ausdauer + 15_

_Goldener Zauberfaden  /  Golden Spellthread_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24276 _Heilung + 66, Zauberschaden + 22 und Ausdauer + 20_

Seht immer zu, die bestmöglicheste Hose zu bekommen. Auf lvl 19 zählt jeder + Punkt an Ausd., Int., Stärke usw ! 
Ich sehe oft im BG Spieler, die schon eine Verzauberung haben aber mit Hosen die z.B. mit 4 Ausd. / 4 Int. ausgestattet sind, besser wäre eine mit 5 / 5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


6.1 Schulter und Kopf Verzauberungen _"spezial"_

Grundsätzlich gehen neue Schulter / Kopf Verzauberungen, welche mit BC erschienen sind, nicht auf items die von einem 19er char tragbar sind. Es gab mal einen "Post-Exploit", dieser wurde seitens Blizzard gepatched.

Allerdings gab und gibt es immer wieder Grüchte, das in den BGs chars mit den unterschiedlichsten Verzauberungen auf ihren Schultern gesichtet wurden. Und nebenbei hat WOW auch einige interessante Dinge zu bieten, die nicht so bekannt sind:

Saphiron ( wohnhaft in Naxxramas, Pestländer ) :
http://wow.buffed.de/?n=15989

droppt einige interessante Schulterverzauberungen :

_Macht der Geißel_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23548


_Standhaftigkeit der Geißel_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549


_Stärke der Geißel_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23545


_Unverwüstlichkeit der Geißel_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23547


Sind so verwendbar wie z.B. die BC Hosenverzauberungen.


Als Beispiel ( vielen Dank an *nuriina* für den link ), ein char von einem US-Server:

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...p;n=Teenietwink 


Deweiteren gibt es noch 3 der allgemein recht bekannten Buchbände ( bzw deren Arkanum ), die man in Zul` Gurub gegen eine Kopfverzauberung tauschen kann. 
Für 19er chars ist diese nicht sonderlich wichtig aber erwähnen möchte ich sie hier dennoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_Greuelwächter_
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22635

*Hat jemand Informationen darüber, ob diese Verzauberung legal machbar ist - ohne Exploit? * 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

7. Jäger Pets

Die hier von mir genannten pets für den 19er Jäger sind natürlich nicht alle die es gibt. Allerdings sind diese pets etwas seltener, optisch sehr schön oder sind einfach die besten für den 19er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Überlegt euch nicht zu spät welches Tierchen ihr haben möchtet, wer erst mit LVL 19 ein 12er pet zähmt, wird vermutlich im BG später kein LVL 19 pet als Begleiter haben. Zur etwas besseren, optischen Veranschaulichkeit mit Bildern.
_Alle Pet-Bilder stammen von : http://petopia.brashendeavors.net_

Die Tiere sind in keiner bestimmten Reihenfolge gelistet.
Drei pets habe ich mit persönlichen Kommentaren versehen, da ich mit diesen selber Erfahrungen als 19er habe.

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5829 Snort der Spucker / Brachland  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...enaskinblue.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=10357 Fledermaus / Tirisfal  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...skinwhite01.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=14268 Condor / Loch Modan  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...birdskinred.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=15649 Drachenfalkenjunges / Immersangwald

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...gonhawkskin.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=2042 Nachtsäbler / Teldrassil 

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...lackspotted.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17203 Nachtpirscher / Teldrassil, Azurmythosinsel, Darkshore ( Rar Mob - nur in Darkshore )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...gerskindark.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5865 Dishu / Brachland  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...rskinyellow.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3475 weißer Löwe! / Brachland - Ein Tier aus einer Hordenquest ( als Allie aber möglich zu zähmen )
http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...onskinwhite.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=16348  Luchs / Geisterlande, Immersangswald

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...lynxskinred.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=1201 Schnee-Leopard / Dun Morogh

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...gerskinsnow.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3634 "grauer" Raptor / Höhle des Wehklagens, Brachland 

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...torskingrey.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17199 Felshetzer /  Azurmythosinsel

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...awlerorange.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17527 Wütender Blutfelshetzer / Blutmythosinsel (schwer zähmbar! )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...rawlergreen.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5755 Deviat Schlange / Höhle des Wehklagens

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...tskinpurple.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17683 Zarakh / Blutmythosinsel 

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...spiderblack.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=17523 Mythosfänger / Blutmythosinsel 

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...piderorange.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3068 Mazzranache / Mulgore  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...derskinpink.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=1132 Frostwolf / Dun Morogh  ( Rar Mob )

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...inlightblue.jpg


http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3241 Savannen Löwe / Brachland

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...ionskingold.jpg



*Diese 3 Tierchen habe ich mit meinem Jäger, was nicht heisst, dass dies unbedingt die Besten sind - würde gerne noch weitere Tiere austesten ... aber*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Das Standart 19er BG pet und perfekt für 1 vs 1 / Arena:*

Das einzige Tier für 19er mit charge & "stun" Funktion. Sehr hilfreich bei Duellen oder in der Arena. Teilt lange nicht so aus wie z.B. der Raptor oder andere "DMG dealer", kann aber etwas mehr ab und ist ein sehr nerviger und hartnäckiger "Verfolger".

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3225 Verderbter Eber / Durotar

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...oarskinblue.jpg



*Das pet fürs "Grobe" :*

Das Tier welches meiner Meinung nach am Besten für das BG geeignet ist. Teilt viel aus und kann eine Menge einstecken. Fühlt sich am wohlsten wenn es mitten im Zerg einen Stoffi nach dem anderen vernaschen kann und sich keiner um ihn kümmert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3227 "roter" Raptor / Durotar

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...ptorskinred.jpg



*Das schönste pet :*

Optisch identisch mit dem schon recht seltenen Schnee-Leopraden, allerdings hier in "Geistform".

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/b...aber_jeepyn.jpg
http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/b..._tamethings.jpg

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3619 Geistersäbler / Dunkelküste  ( dieses Tier muss beschworen werden, und *kann* spawnen ) 

http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/images/s...gerskinsnow.jpg


7.1 Die Pet-skills





------------------------------------------------------------------------------​


8. Links zum Thema LVL 19 PVP   

Ein Muss für alle die low PVP mögen und für alle die es nicht mögen !
*Vorschläge zum Thema low PVP 19 / 29 / 39*
 <a href="http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=4272418079&sid=3" target="_blank">http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18079&sid=3 </a> 

*Verewigt euren char im 19er BattlegroundForum*
http://pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7764

*PWN Depot:*
http://pwndepot.com/index.php?categoryid=1

*Dieser Seite habe ich die Pet Bilder "entliehen":*
http://petopia.brashendeavors.net

*Englischsprachiges WoW "Lexikon" :*
http://thottbot.com/



------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*Baustelle*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Was geht ? Internationale 19er chars und ihre Gilden

Ich habe hier einfach mal ein paar chars verlinkt. Einige kenn ich, auf andere bin ich nur durch Zufall gestossen. 
Einfach mal um zu sehen was so alles geht und machbar ist. Die meisten habe ich verlinkt um die Gilden vorzustellen und einige um die chars an sich zu zeigen. Viel Spaß dabei.

Bitte vergesst nicht, das einige mit ihren chars verschiedenes equip haben. Also wenn ihr jemanden anklickt, und er plötzlich andere Werte hat wie ich beschrieben, dann habe ich nicht eine "geistige Umnachtung" sondern derjenige hat sich einfach nur mal umgezogen.
Auch kann es sein, dass der ein oder andere nicht mehr spielt und der char nicht aufrufbar ist - bitte kleine Info wer etwas bemerkt.

*Priester:*

Char:  
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Des%C3%AD  119 Heilung / ~ 1100 HP ( self buffed ) / ~ 2500 Mana

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...e+Pumpe&p=1


http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/characte...amp;n=Wsghealer  221 Heilung / 1072 HP ( self buffed ) / 1540 Mana

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/guild-in...;n=Core&p=1


http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/characte...ka&n=Laycee war eine ganze Zeit nicht aktiv, wieder dabei --> 100k ehrenhafte Siege 

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/guild-in...s+Union&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ras&n=Monkz  1230 HP /  ~ 2000 Mana / 134 heal

*Magier :*

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...lgun&n=Raax 134 Feuer / ~ 1200 HP  / ~ 1300 Mana

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=B...Keepers&p=1

( Projekt 2: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...=R%C3%A2%C3%A2x spell DMG oder HP satt )


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...A4maeb%C3%A4mae  1150 HP / 1410 Mana / 95 spell

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=K...RoPhEcY&p=1

*Hexer : *  

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Littlejudge  knapp 1700 HP / 114 spell / ~1280 Mana

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...k+Light&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...&n=Forecast grad Angel angelegt ^^

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...on+News&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ne&n=Feardd  ~ 1150 HP  / 94 spell  /  1742 Mana

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...inalCut&p=1

*Schamane : *  

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ia&n=Karzuk ~ 1490 HP /  165 Heal 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...K+O+M+A&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...amp;n=Shamuleus ~1400 HP /  128 Heal /  86 spell

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...Dckness&p=1

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Aggressor 1790 HP  

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=K...86nigma&p=1

*Schurke : * 

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/characte...p;n=Dirtybishop  für alle die es nicht wissen / nicht mehr wissen : Der einzige 19er der ein episches Schmuckstück ( item lvl 105 ) und ein blaues Schmuckstück ( item lvl 115 )hatte. Die Möglichkeit wurde von Blizzard behoben. Dennoch Top Equip

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/guild-in...IE+HARD&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...he&n=Trelix ich kenne keinen Schurken der auf mehr + Bew kommt

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=D...n+Engel&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Dontknow  Top equip / 60k kills

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=T...oodRage&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Ambition  Top equip / 60k kills

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=E...ie+Zehn&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Fearmonger  180 + bew / 61% Ausweichen

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=N...nosaurs&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...elgun&n=Iko 2x http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19024 / 181 + bew 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=B...Warsong&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Salfadur  Top equip

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=F...ng+GmbH&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...on&n=Deftig  ~ 1550 HP / 164 + bew / 230 AP

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=N...+Bunnys&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ne&n=Saytun 110k Ehrenhafte Siege & Top equip

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...+Twinks&p=1

*Krieger :*

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/characte...er&n=Twinkd  2000 HP unbuffed / fast 30 % Ausweichen / 1570 Rüstung

http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/guild-in...t+on+CD&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Littled  knapp 2100 HP als Untoter / Top equip

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=K...sherman&p=1

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...k&n=Phearmi 2050 HP / 1628 Rüstung

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=B...e+teens&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Zermatscher Top equip

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=N...pfwerke&p=1

*Jäger :*

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Sc%C3%A2na  ~ 2000 HP / 195 Angriffskraft / 17,5 % crit


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...;n=Obsc%C3%BBre 1150 HP / 266 Angriffskraft / 22% crit

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=T...TO+KILL&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...nd&n=Vulder  ~ 1500 HP  /  228 AP /  16% crit

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...ontempt&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...lgun&n=Skum  1650 HP  /  202 AP  /  15% crit

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=B...och+ein&p=1


http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...&n=Studdles  ~ 1800 HP  /  188 AP  / 20,4% crit

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...+in+Bed&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...un&n=Sehrin  ~ 1820 HP  /  168 AP   /  19% crit

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=B...ch+imba&p=1


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...k&n=Colours  ~ 2000 HP  /  ~ 200 AP  /  ~19% crit

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...e+Skill&p=1

*Druide :*

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...llen&n=Âlba  HP satt

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=D...rdaeron&p=1

*Paladin :*

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ul&n=Zedder  ~ 1470 HP  /  259 AP  ( selfbuffed ) /  1812 Rüstung  ( selfbuffed )

http://www.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=...+school&p=1


------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
10. LVL 10 PVP Chars und das Equip

Der gestresste 70er, so sagt man ja, baut sich zur Entspannung ein kleineren Twink für das PVP. 
Aber was macht der 19er PVP Spieler ? 
Er baut sich einen LVL 10 PVP char !

Ich selber habe noch keinen dieser "Gattung", daher nur einige verlinkte chars und erstmal ohne weitere Infos dazu von mir.
Wer vielleicht selber einen lvl 10er hat und mit diesem im BG rockt, einfach mal melden, vielleicht mit Arsenal-Link.
Leider sind es zu 99,9% Schurken - was einem verständlich wird, wenn man auf die Berechnung der Stats für diesen LVL ein Auge wirft.
Schurke
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...anas&n=Natt

Schurke
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...;n=Rosswitchien  ( der ist schon lvl 12 - egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Schurke
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...lygos&n=Ten

Schurke
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...Vashj&n=Ten

Schurke
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...el&n=Lvlten

Schamane  
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...monde&n=Ten

Schamane  
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...as&n=Zindie

Krieger
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...os&n=Afkout 

Krieger
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ia&n=Rating

Jäger
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...p;n=Evadebugged

Paladin
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...ria&n=Began

Druide
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...a&n=Aychpee



10.1  LVL 1 "PVP" Chars und das Equip

Für alle die Langeweile haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mal den direkten link in das Battlegroundforum reingesetzt 

http://battlegroundforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12774

... und dazu der char :

http://i29.tinypic.com/jg33tu.jpg


----------



## Dulkarash (6. Januar 2008)

oh shit . . . langeweile?

ist net bös gemeint nur kein hund (damit mein ich mich) würde sich sone arbeit freiwillig machen^^


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (6. Januar 2008)

Dulkarash schrieb:


> oh shit . . . langeweile?
> 
> ist net bös gemeint nur kein hund (damit mein ich mich) würde sich sone arbeit freiwillig machen^^




Habs net bös aufgenommen ^^
Macht mir Spaß und das nicht erst ein paar Tage. Spiele aus Zeitgründen *nur noch * 19er Chars und wenn ich etwas "mache" was mir Spaß macht, dann richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


... das ist Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (7. Januar 2008)

Nice Guide, jedoch werden gleich einige Moralaposteln kommen und dich davon belehren, das 19er PvPtwinks einfach nur den Spielspass kaputtmachen blablabla - höre nicht auf die, wer würde zbs auf 70 nicht auch (wenn er die möglichkeit hätte) instant auf lvl 255 leveln und dann 70er BG's damit besuchen? Also ich würds machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auf 19 ist es nichts anderes -.-


----------



## RickyFuchs (7. Januar 2008)

Karzuk hat auch schon Schlachtstandarte. Sonst kenne ich aber auch niemanden außer euch beiden aber ich arbeite dran!!

Schöne Grüße von 
Óresúnd


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (8. Januar 2008)

RickyFuchs schrieb:


> Schöne Grüße von
> Óresúnd







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   schön dich hier zu sehen


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (8. Januar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nice Guide, jedoch werden gleich einige Moralaposteln kommen und dich davon belehren, das 19er PvPtwinks einfach nur den Spielspass kaputtmachen blablabla - höre nicht auf die, wer würde zbs auf 70 nicht auch (wenn er die möglichkeit hätte) instant auf lvl 255 leveln und dann 70er BG's damit besuchen? Also ich würds machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, 
die meisten ( nicht alle )  die einen lvl 70 char spielen haben oft weniger "Ahnung" vom Spiel und die Möglichkeiten die es gibt, als jemand der sich einen low PVP char erstellt und sich intensiv mit dem equip und der Zusammenstellung befasst ( 19 / 29 / 39 / usw ).

Als 70er PVPler gehst zum Händler und überlegst wieviele BGs du besuchen musst um was zu bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... von daher nehme ich den Großteil der Kritik nichtmal für voll ... Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

 KombinatSchwarzePumpe (TheFighter)


----------



## Zentoro (8. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Naja,
> die meisten ( nicht alle )  die einen lvl 70 char spielen haben oft weniger "Ahnung" vom Spiel und die Möglichkeiten die es gibt, als jemand der sich einen low PVP char erstellt und sich intensiv mit dem equip und der Zusammenstellung befasst ( 19 / 29 / 39 / usw ).
> 
> Als 70er PVPler gehst zum Händler und überlegst wieviele BGs du besuchen musst um was zu bekommen
> ...



Für mich zeugt es einfach für nen fehlenden Wettkampfgedanken. Wie toll ist es denn mit seinem 19er Schurken (sind ja irgendwie 51% aller PVP-Twinks) nen Normalo 15er, 16er oder 19er umzuhauen?

Bei einem 39er Twink am besten noch Verzauberungen im Wert von 1000G drauf und klasse ist man oder wie?

Und zu den Möglichkeiten: die sind bei 19er Chars doch eher begrenzt...


----------



## nuriina (8. Januar 2008)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Für mich zeugt es einfach für nen fehlenden Wettkampfgedanken. Wie toll ist es denn mit seinem 19er Schurken (sind ja irgendwie 51% aller PVP-Twinks) nen Normalo 15er, 16er oder 19er umzuhauen?
> 
> Bei einem 39er Twink am besten noch Verzauberungen im Wert von 1000G drauf und klasse ist man oder wie?
> 
> Und zu den Möglichkeiten: die sind bei 19er Chars doch eher begrenzt...



In meinem Realm sind zuden Stosszeiten am Wochenende fast nur 19er Twinks auf beiden Seiten unterwegs, von daher ist das Spiel ziemlich ausgeglichen.

Unter den Twinks selber gibts natürlich immer noch große Unterschiede.  Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass die, die das Optimum auf der Stufe rausgeholt haben auch am besten mit ihr umgehen können.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (8. Januar 2008)

Ich glaube, auch in diesem Forum gibt es ausreichend Platz, für all die, die 19er PVP Twinks nicht mögen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von daher eine Bitte :


Ein Zitat aus der 1 (!!) Zeile dieses threads:

*Vorab an alle die 19er PVP nicht mögen : Bitte haltet euch doch einfach raus* 


Es würde mich freuen, wenn es hier nicht zu einer Grundsatz Diskussion:  ja / nein oder gut / schlecht kommt. 

*Ich freue mich über jedes Kommentar, Verbesserungsvorschläge will ich sehen, weitere Tips oder einfach nur ein paar Grüße. *


----------



## Tirkari (8. Januar 2008)

Was ich etwas schade an dem ansonsten sehr schönen und sehr ausführlichen Guide finde, ist daß die Links (fast) alle nicht mit einem Namen versehen sind (außer bei den Pets, da stehts ja dahinter). 
Wenn nicht nur die Linkadresse, sondern auch der (Item-)Name da stände, könnte man sich so manchen Klick sparen.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (8. Januar 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Was ich etwas schade an dem ansonsten sehr schönen und sehr ausführlichen Guide finde, ist daß die Links (fast) alle nicht mit einem Namen versehen sind (außer bei den Pets, da stehts ja dahinter).
> Wenn nicht nur die Linkadresse, sondern auch der (Item-)Name da stände, könnte man sich so manchen Klick sparen.



hi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

danke für den Hinweis.
Ich werde bei einigen links noch Namen bzw die Bezeichnung hinzufügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axeka (9. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Vielen Dank sehr nett das ganze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LilaTeufel (9. Januar 2008)

Der Guide ist wirklich gut. Eine Sache interessiert mich aber noch: Wenn ich mir die Verzauberung für den Kopf durch einen Buchband hole und das Arkanum seelengebunden ist, wie bekomme ich es dann auf meinen Twink? Oder ist es im Handelsfenster benutzbar und somit müsste ein Freund sich das Arkanum holen um es meinem Twink zu geben?


----------



## nuriina (9. Januar 2008)

LilaTeufel schrieb:


> Oder ist es im Handelsfenster benutzbar und somit müsste ein Freund sich das Arkanum holen um es meinem Twink zu geben?



Genauso ist es. Du kannst es aber auf nicht seelengebundene Gegenstände mit deinem Main machen und diese dann per Post verschicken.


----------



## DTninja (9. Januar 2008)

Kannst du den Rogue vieleicht in der Liste Hinufügen? Ist bis jetzt der Schurke mit dem Meisten Bew Punkten den ich gesehn habe. - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...he&n=Trelix 201 Bew. 31,94% crit


----------



## RickyFuchs (9. Januar 2008)

EInfach mal um hier noch was fest zu halten, einen 19er char erstellt man nicht einfach um sich gut vorzukommen. Die Taktiken in den 19er bg´s sind anspruchsvoll und das erstellen eines wirklich guten 19er chars kein Zuckerschlecken. Da gehts nicht nur um Gold und so, da spielen schon ein bischen mehr Dinge mit.

Deswegen ein Dank an Thefighter für diesen echt guten Guide und eine Bemerkung für alle die gerne 19er/29er..etc PVP machen. 
Wer sich Zeit nimmt und viel Arbeit in seinen Char steckt, wieso sollte er nicht die andern im BG alle wegrocken, dass is sicher ein Grund wieso sich viele so aufregen, die sind halt einfach zu faul oder wollen nicht auf dem Level bleiben. (Das ist keine Kritik an denen nur bitte haltet euch hier halt mal raus)

Jeder der mal einen solchen Char selbst erstellt und gespielt hat, der kennt den Spielspaß den ein solcher Charakter ausmacht, deswegen Toy Toy Toy an alle Twink PVP Zocker.

schöne Grüße von Óresúnd


----------



## Dulkarash (9. Januar 2008)

Meine lieblings twinks sind Acryla (ich- Malygos) Acryla (rexxar - kumpel)
Scana (Rexxar- alles sind kumpels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bîng Bông (ich weiß voll dumm^^)
und Scâna 1800er life hunter? 0.o


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (9. Januar 2008)

DTninja schrieb:


> Kannst du den Rogue vieleicht in der Liste Hinufügen? Ist bis jetzt der Schurke mit dem Meisten Bew Punkten den ich gesehn habe. - http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...he&n=Trelix 201 Bew. 31,94% crit



Hey Hildesheimer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den Tip !
Der kommt auf alle Fälle mit rein. Der ist wirklich sehr gut, leider spinnt bei mir momentan die wow-Seite und ich hab bissel Probleme mit dem arsenal.

Also, wenn jemand noch jemand kennt, der einen kennt, der einen kannte, dessen Nachbar auch gerne zockt und der einen char hat mit speziellem equip, lasst es mich wissen und postet den arsenal link oder den Namen / Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DTninja (10. Januar 2008)

Hmm glaube hast ein Fehler bei dem Kopieren reingehauen hast glaube ich meinen Link nur Kopiert und dan hat der die "..." Mit Kopiert ^^ aufjedenfall kommt bei mir immer nur Error 404 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (10. Januar 2008)

DTninja schrieb:


> Hmm glaube hast ein Fehler bei dem Kopieren reingehauen hast glaube ich meinen Link nur Kopiert und dan hat der die "..." Mit Kopiert ^^ aufjedenfall kommt bei mir immer nur Error 404
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




öhm jo ^^

*geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimson (10. Januar 2008)

Toller Guide.. Wer im 70er PvP nichts kann macht sich halt nen Übertwinkten 19er.. Großes Kino! Gehört kein Können dazu, sondern nur die Geduld sich das Gold zu besorgen... ganz großes Kino!!


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (10. Januar 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Toller Guide.. Wer im 70er PvP nichts kann macht sich halt nen Übertwinkten 19er.. Großes Kino! Gehört kein Können dazu, sondern nur die Geduld sich das Gold zu besorgen... ganz großes Kino!!




Wenn man schon Kritik äußert, dann doch bitte konstruktiv !

*Kleine Würstchen wie du, disqualifizieren sich immer selber.*

Da du ja so überzeugt bist und vorallem auch weißt, wer sich wieso einen Twink macht,
hast du sicherlich eine S3 equipten 70er, mit 400 Abhärtung und eine 2250er Wertung - richtig ?

Oder doch nur nen kleinen Twink ? Der allerdings auch net wirklich gut ist, da du keine Lust hattest dich mit deinem char zu befassen !?

Und da ja kein Können dazugehört, kannst du sicherlich deinen top 70er und deinen schlechten 19er hier mit Arsenal link allen zeigen, richtig? 

Machste aber nicht, weil wir alle "unfair" und "unfähig" sind, richtig?

Hier, nur für dich :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

*Und nun bitte : * 

Geh und werd glücklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: Ich hab nicht mal mehr einen eigenen Char, der im lvl höher als 19 ist ^^


----------



## Zez (10. Januar 2008)

Grimson schrieb:


> Toller Guide.. Wer im 70er PvP nichts kann macht sich halt nen Übertwinkten 19er.. Großes Kino! Gehört kein *Können *dazu, sondern nur die *Geduld *sich das Gold zu besorgen... ganz großes Kino!!


Wer mit 70 und Gladizeug rumläuft kann auch frisch 70er wegprügeln - kein *können*, einfach nur jede woche 10 Spiele - und hast dus gefunden? - *Geduld*...
Und wie er auf Seite 1 schrieb ist es bei ihnen sogar ausgeglichen -.-
Mit einem Char auf 19 hast du viel weniger Fähigkeiten, und musst diese sogar besser kombinieren um gegen andere PvPtwinks zu gewinnen ...
ich habe keinen 19er - 70er PvP macht MIR mehr Spass da man mehr Skills hat, aber jedem das seine oder? ....


----------



## DTninja (11. Januar 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Wer mit 70 und Gladizeug rumläuft kann auch frisch 70er wegprügeln - kein *können*, einfach nur jede woche 10 Spiele - und hast dus gefunden? - *Geduld*...
> Und wie er auf Seite 1 schrieb ist es bei ihnen sogar ausgeglichen -.-
> Mit einem Char auf 19 hast du viel weniger Fähigkeiten, und musst diese sogar besser kombinieren um gegen andere PvPtwinks zu gewinnen ...
> ich habe keinen 19er - 70er PvP macht MIR mehr Spass da man mehr Skills hat, aber jedem das seine oder? ....



/signed

Habe einen 70 Rogue der auf 1,8k k Rating liegt im 2on2 Sogar fast 1,9k was ich aber nichtmehr Spiele da mein M8 Aufgehört hat.Genauso kenne ich einen Vergelter Paladin der einen 39 Wl Twink hat und mitn Pala Gladiator geworden ist.Bitte hör auf alles zu verallgemeinern, es ist genauso wie auf den 70 Bg's.Z.b. habe ich nen S1 Wl IM STUNLOCK Sowas von Locker geschafft weil er nicht das Equip hatte und so ist es auch im 19,29,39,49,59,69 Bg.


----------



## RickyFuchs (13. Januar 2008)

Ach Frage zu dem Arkanum ist es jetzt über das Handelsfenster benutzbar? Wenn ja dann könnte ich mir ja den Glücksangelhut auch noch holen^^.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (13. Januar 2008)

RickyFuchs schrieb:


> Ach Frage zu dem Arkanum ist es jetzt über das Handelsfenster benutzbar? Wenn ja dann könnte ich mir ja den Glücksangelhut auch noch holen^^.



Tach Herr Fuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich bisher selber keine Glück beim Angeln hatte, kann ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen ^^
aber da 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Fearmonger

8 bew auf dem Anglerhut hat, sollte / müsste es über das Handelsfenster funktionieren.

Die Brillen die ich bisher verzaubert hatte, lagen immer ungebunden bei dem im Inventar, der auch das Arkanum geholt hatte...

Gruß

Fighter

ps.: hat einer genau Infos ? )


----------



## nuriina (14. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Tach Herr Fuchs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, funktionierte zumindest bis vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## RickyFuchs (15. Januar 2008)

Ok danke euch; 

Aber ich möchte eines bemerken :

DIe RINGE von dem sind HAMMMERKRANK. Die sind echt fett die muss ich mal holen versuchen.




Mfg  Óresúnd


----------



## Nachtmann (15. Januar 2008)

RickyFuchs schrieb:


> Ok danke euch;
> 
> Aber ich möchte eines bemerken :
> 
> ...



servus 19er =D
netter guide hier!
ich wollt mal mich (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Dun+Morogh&n=T%C3%A2r%C3%A2) (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Das+Syndikat&n=Arendil) vorstellen, wie man am hut sieht geht das arkanum, habs auf beiden chars oben

ein paar hammertwinks:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...h&n=Somelia
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...BB%C3%AEd%C3%AA
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Geomatic
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=M%C3%A9x
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%A1n%C3%A1la

sind halt die besten in meinem pool raserei, lg Târâ/Arendil/Lyps/Aeonia


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (15. Januar 2008)

Nachtmann schrieb:


> servus 19er =D
> netter guide hier!
> ich wollt mal mich (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Dun+Morogh&n=T%C3%A2r%C3%A2) (http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Das+Syndikat&n=Arendil) vorstellen, wie man am hut sieht geht das arkanum, habs auf beiden chars oben
> 
> ...




Hi Târâ, 

dank dir für die links  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2 kannte ich noch nicht, muss aber auch erstmal sehen wieviel Platz ich hier im thread noch hab ^^  
Wird aber noch was von eingebaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Fighter


@ Herr Fuchs

hatte ich dir vorhin zugesagt )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTyeQpvbgUQ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und der char 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Virretwink


----------



## Rashnuk (15. Januar 2008)

Was mich wirklich richtig nervt ist das einige nicht lesen können und trotzdem meinen : Bla Bla lowskills immer auf die schwachen usw. .... und dieser Thread ist wirklich KLASSE  wirklich super für so ziemlich jede Klasse ... werde mir vllt. einen Twink zulegen aber so umfangreich wird er nie sein^^


----------



## Don vom See (16. Januar 2008)

Super Guide, respekt!  
Hab mir vor paar Wochen auch nen 19er Schurken gebaut und dachte, ich hätte mich gut informiert.
Hier lese ich gerade mit Staunen, wie wenig der Optimierungs-Möglichkeiten ich damals gefunden habe.
Ich mach mir glaubsch nochmal nen 19er, der Guide macht Lust drauf^^

Danke für die gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (17. Januar 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Super Guide, respekt!
> Hab mir vor paar Wochen auch nen 19er Schurken gebaut und dachte, ich hätte mich gut informiert.
> Hier lese ich gerade mit Staunen, wie wenig der Optimierungs-Möglichkeiten ich damals gefunden habe.
> Ich mach mir glaubsch nochmal nen 19er, der Guide macht Lust drauf^^
> ...





Danke für die Blumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meld dich mal mit Arsenal link wenn du fertig bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faulmaul (18. Januar 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Kritik äußert, dann doch bitte konstruktiv !
> 
> *Kleine Würstchen wie du, disqualifizieren sich immer selber.*
> 
> ...



bist auch nich übel von dir selbst überzeugt, was?

gut daß du 19er spielst


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (18. Januar 2008)

Faulmaul schrieb:


> bist auch nich übel von dir selbst überzeugt, was?
> 
> gut daß du 19er spielst




Richtig, bin ich !

Davon mal abgesehen ist die Aussage die getroffen wurde, meiner Meinung nach, nicht ganz richtig !

Desweiteren hatte ich darum gebeten ( 1. Satz im EP ) das sich alle raushalten mögen, die dieses Thema nicht anspricht  Wer dennoch meint er müsse seine verbalen Ergüsse hier abladen, muss eben auch mit einer Antwort rechnen.
Jedem ist es jederzeit möglich einen entsprechenden thread an einer anderen Stelle zu eröffnen, oder ?

So denn, ich hoffe das Thema ist jetzt hier an dieser Stelle durch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulkarash (18. Januar 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Warchi%C3%A9f

bin noch im bau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimitrus (20. Januar 2008)

So dann möcht ich mich auchmal miteinbinden
Dimitrus
Ist zwar nicht der beste, reicht aber für die meisten aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (20. Januar 2008)

Dimitrus schrieb:


> So dann möcht ich mich auchmal miteinbinden
> Dimitrus
> Ist zwar nicht der beste, reicht aber für die meisten aus
> 
> ...



Hi Dimi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

um die Zeit noch wach oO und dann hier posten ?  

Ich hab mir grad mal deinen char angesehen, da werden wir noch etwas verbessern. Wenn dann doch richtig, oder ?
Hoffe es ist ok, wenn ich das einfach mal so kritisch aufschreibe :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf die Brille müssen die 100 Hp oder +8 bew
Auf den Umhang die Verz. +3 Bew  ( davon hast du zuwenig )
Die Armschienen müssen verzaubert werden ( 9. Ausd. z.B. )
Die Handschuhe sind schlecht. Erinner mich daran, habe gute liegen, die ich dir geben kann.
Für deinen 2ten Schmuckplatz bau dir z.B. Rekombulator
Auf deinen Bogen muss +3 Zielfernrohr ... wenn man mal schiesst muss es doch richtig "einschlagen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir sehen uns die Tage, meld dich bei mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

Elasto


----------



## fataly (22. Januar 2008)

Erstmal @ te
gz zu dem tollen thread, hat mir einiges sucharbeit gespart beim erstellen meines twinkes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (kannte das von der ofa page schon)

allerdings muss ich dir beim letzten post in einer zeile widersprechen



> Auf den Umhang die Verz. +3 Bew ( davon hast du zuwenig )



korriegier mich wenn ich falsch liege, aber meines erachtens nach sind 12 ausweichwertung > 3 beweglichkeit.

achja, hier noch meine kleine süße gnomin http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...th&n=Fataly

greets 
fataly


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (23. Januar 2008)

fataly schrieb:


> Erstmal @ te
> gz zu dem tollen thread, hat mir einiges sucharbeit gespart beim erstellen meines twinkes
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Fataly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, wenn man die Verz. alleine für sich betrachtet, aber :

Es gibt 4 verschiedene Möglichkeiten seinen Schurken zu pimpen ( meine persönliche Meinung )

1. voll auf Dodge gehen ( 2 x Ring mit 12 Ausweichwertung, 2 x Großmeister Arena & 12 Ausweichwertung auf den Umhang und dazu auch +8 Bew auf Kopf und 3 x 15 Bew [Hand & 2 x Waffe] & die große Hosenverz.  ) hab grad kein Beispiel im Kopf ^^ 
Macht auch meiner Meinung nur wirklich Sinn, wenn man es wirklich konsequent macht - eben alles. Ich glaube als Nachtelfschurke sollten so rund 70% Ausweichen möglich sein - müsst ich aber erst suchen ^^ 

2. der AP Schurke - bestes Beispiel : Geomatic ( link paar Posts weiter vorne ) auch wenn er Exploits benutzt hat, ein gutes Beispiel, weil absolut konsequent. Burst DMG vom ersten Auto-Schlag an. Hab jetzt nicht nachgesehen, meine knapp 800 HP aber 375 AP.

3 . der Schurke der voll auf +Bew geht - Beispiel : Trelix ( 201 +Bew und es wären sogar noch ein paar Pünktchen mehr drin ) ich versuche grade einen Untoten entsprechend dahin aufzurüsten - ab 180 +Bew wird es interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4.  eine Mischung aus HP & einem der Punkte / mehrere Punkte ( was ca 90% aller Schurken sind ) 100 HP Kopf / Ausdauer Verz. auf der Hose usw. 


Warum ich bei Dimi +3 Bew bevorzugen würde:

Er hat 2 Waffen ohne + Bew ( insgesamt 138 Beweglichkeit  ) und er brauch mehr crit & AP = beides bekommt man durch mehr + Bew. Ansonsten ist er wie in 4. beschrieben ausgestattet bzw wird er sein wenn alles fertig ist. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil, den man schnell vergisst : +Bew bringt Rüstung - Ein Schurke der voll auf Bew. geht, z.B. Trelix : 
Kommt auf knapp 890 Rüstung = ~30,5 % reduzierter körperlicher Schaden ( ein durchschnittlicher Krieger mit 2 HD Waffe hat ca +/- 950 ) ... dazu nicht zu vergessen die 60% Ausweichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte er mehr +Bew, würde ich sicherlich auch zu 12 Ausweichwertung auf Umhang tendieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich finde den BEW - Schurken auch am interessantesten, weil durch viel +Bew sehr viele Werte gleichzeitig erhöht werden  
EDIT: Allerding insgesamt am sinnvollsten für das BG, ist eine gute Mischung aus allem - Punkt 4

Gibt es dazu andere Meinungen ? ^^

Viele Grüße 

Fighter / Elasto


----------



## nuriina (23. Januar 2008)

Im BG am besten vorher schauen ob beim Gegner mehr gute Caster oder Melees sind und dementsprechen Equiptment dann switchen. Voll auf Ausdauer bei Castern und voll auf Dodge bei Meleeklassen.


----------



## Wilddevil (25. Januar 2008)

Öhm der Geistertiger is lvl 20 (aktuell 2.3.3) also hab 2 mal den Tiger gefunden beide lvl 20 ... wenn ich Bier trinke und Sternhagelvoll bin sind die dann ja lvl niedriger kann ich dann das Pert zähmen???


----------



## FERT (25. Januar 2008)

Hmm ich wollt demnächst wieder nen lvl19 pvp twink machen, ... jetz frag ich mich ob das equip passt, oder ob ich da mehr rauskitzeln könnte. wobei für mich der preis keine rolle spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
Head				Green Tinted Goggles						+100GP
Neck			  Sentinel's Medallion
Shoulders		  Talbar Mantle
Cloak			   Sentry Cloak									 +12Dodge
Chest			   Blackened Defias Armor					 +100Health
Bracers			   Scouting Bracers of the Monkey		  +9Sta
Gloves			  Scouting Gloves of the Monkey			+15Agi
Belt				 Deviate Scale Belts
Legs				Scounting Trousers of the Monkey		+40Sta,10Agi
Boots				Nat Pagle's Extreme Anglin' Boots		+9Sta, +Speed
Ring1				Meadow Ring of Eluding
Ring2				Meadow Ring of eluding
Trinket1	   Insignia of the Alliance
Trinket2	   Arena Grand Master
Weapon MH	  Shadowfang									 +15Agi 
Weapon OH	  Cruel Barb									   +15Agi
Ranged			   Throat Piercers
```




so würd ich mir das vorstellen ... )
sollte ich da was ändern? wenn ja, warum ^^?


----------



## nuriina (25. Januar 2008)

Glücksangelhut, Schlangenschultern, Westfalltunika + 4 Werte für Dodge-Equipt, Siegel von Wrynn fällt mir da auf die schnelle auf.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (25. Januar 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> Hmm ich wollt demnächst wieder nen lvl19 pvp twink machen, ... jetz frag ich mich ob das equip passt, oder ob ich da mehr rauskitzeln könnte. wobei für mich der preis keine rolle spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi, 

sag doch mal dazu was es werden soll ( vermutlich Schurke )  aber Horde oder Allie ? Und dazu die Rasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wenns ein Allie wird, hat Nuriina schon das wichtigste genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich würde Kopf +8 Bew machen, wenn du voll auf Dodge gehst und dazu 2 Waffen mit +bew - nicht Shaddowfang Klinge. Aber alles Geschmackssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann natürlich Nachtelf !

Ich würde versuchen auch items zu holen, die du mit dem Schurken erstmal nicht brauchst, falls dir ein Dodge-Schurke nicht zusagt.



> Öhm der Geistertiger is lvl 20 (aktuell 2.3.3) also hab 2 mal den Tiger gefunden beide lvl 20 ... wenn ich Bier trinke und Sternhagelvoll bin sind die dann ja lvl niedriger kann ich dann das Pert zähmen???



Die GeisterKätzchen die spawnen können sind lvl19 oder lvl20, also weiter versuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein pet habe ich nach dem patch geholt - mein ich mal ^^

Grüße


----------



## FERT (25. Januar 2008)

erm ja schurke, liegt wohl daran das ich vor 20 mit keiner anderen klasse leder + 2x1h tragen könnte :p

alli , nightelf 
-> mein ziel wars bis jetz möglichst viel life zu haben )

wobei wenn dodge mehr bringen würde


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (25. Januar 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> erm ja schurke, liegt wohl daran das ich vor 20 mit keiner anderen klasse leder + 2x1h tragen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hi, 

also Allie Nachtelf Schurke, ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurde ja schon alles genannt. Und wie ich schon sagte, besorg dir möglichst viele verschiedene Sets.

Doge Schurke ist unschlagbar im Nahkampf ... aber Opfer für gute Hexer / Mage / Priester und wenn du Pech hast auch Druiden,  eben wenn du nicht ausweichen kannst. Bei Zauberschaden helfen dir auch keine 70% Ausweichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scroll mal ein bissel hoch, da hab ich meine Meinung zu den verschiedenen Möglichkeiten beim Schurken geschrieben.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Februar 2008)

ich kann jedem 19er nur hand/gürtel/schuhe vom deviatset empfehlen. der dpswert ist der gleiche, allerdings reduziert man durch die waffenkundewertung des 3er setbonuses die ausweichchance des gegners um 1%. klingt nicht viel, heißt aber bei 40% ausweichen das viele schurken haben 2,5% mehr schaden.

und schultern sind wohl inzwischen schlangenschultern aus hdw pflicht. leder und 9 bew is unübertroffen.


----------



## fataly (27. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich kann jedem 19er nur hand/gürtel/schuhe vom deviatset empfehlen. der dpswert ist der gleiche, allerdings reduziert man durch die waffenkundewertung des 3er setbonuses die ausweichchance des gegners um 1%. klingt nicht viel, heißt aber bei 40% ausweichen das viele schurken haben 2,5% mehr schaden.
> 
> und schultern sind wohl inzwischen schlangenschultern aus hdw pflicht. leder und 9 bew is unübertroffen.



oO - defias-set?!

ein kleiner vergleich von mir...

*hand* 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10401 3 stärke, 1 ausdauer

*gürtel*
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10403
18 angriffskraft

*schuhe*
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10402
2 ausdauer 3 beweglichkeit

*setbonus* (bei 3)
+10 rüstung + 5 arkanwiderstand

jetzt die "klassische ausrüstung"

*hände *
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=10413
6 beweglichkeit 5 stärke 

*gürtel*
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6468
6 ausdauer 5 beweglichkeit

*schuhe*
8 beweglichkeit 3 stärke

jetzt mal alles zusammenzählen
defiat: 
stärke: 3
beweglichkeit: 3
ausdauer: 3
angriffskraft: 18
setbonus: 10 rüssi und 5 arkanwiederstand

"klassisch":
stärke: 8
beweglichkeit: 19
ausdauer:6

macht +3 stärke +16 beweglichkeit + +3 ausdauer  ---- -18 angriffskraft (welche durch die + an stärke und beweglichkeit bis auf 2,8 angriffskraft kompensiert werden) - 10 rüssi (wayne?) - 5 arkanwiderstand (auch wayne^^)

dein angesprochener set-bonus ist ein 4er bonus, der ist zwar ganz nett allerdings müsste man um diesen bonus zu bekommen einfach auf zuviel verzichten! also nichtmal ansatzweise eine gute alternative
btw: mein beispiel war ein "dmg-agi" schurke, es gibt natürlich auch genug alternativen mit + ausdauer wie:http://wow.buffed.de/?i=19969 (item lvl 40 --> bc verzauberung möglich) 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6586 (-des affen) etc...

greets
fataly


----------



## UpSiNd (27. Februar 2008)

fataly schrieb:


> oO - defias-set?!
> 
> ein kleiner vergleich von mir...
> 
> ...





ichbinnichtschuld meinte das DEVIAT-set (hdw) und nicht defias-set  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lesen ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moo_92 (27. Februar 2008)

hallo, danke viel mal für den hammer guide...
ich hab da auch nochn schurknkolleg der in die liste passen würde mit 28,15% crit , 272 ap , 53,28% ausweich-chance und 1431 gp ungebufft: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...=Ev%C3%B4lution
pvp twinks 4-ever
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (2. März 2008)

Hi 
sehr guter Guide wie ich finde 
nur was ich als Ally nicht so gut finde ist das es unter Punkt 9 keinen verlinkten Ally Krieger gab.

ansonsten gute Arbeit 

Mfg Nebola


----------



## Meatwookie (2. März 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> http://armory.worldofwarcraft.com/characte...p;n=Dirtybishop  für alle die es nicht wissen / nicht mehr wissen : Der einzige 19er der ein episches Schmuckstück ( item lvl 105 ) und ein blaues Schmuckstück ( item lvl 115 )hatte. Die Möglichkeit wurde von Blizzard behoben. Dennoch Top Equip



Kannst du mal die beiden Trinkets posten?


----------



## fataly (3. März 2008)

UpSiNd schrieb:


> ichbinnichtschuld meinte das DEVIAT-set (hdw) und nicht defias-set
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jaja, lesen^^ bin eigentlich von einem rechtschreibfehler, verwechslung ausgegangen deviat - defias 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber an das giftzahn set (umarmung der viper) hab ich nicht gedacht!


----------



## nuriina (3. März 2008)

Syxx schrieb:


> Kannst du mal die beiden Trinkets posten?




Eins davon war auf jeden Fall http://wow.buffed.de/?i=32770 welches damals noch keine Level 70 Beschränkung hatte. Den Ruf in konnte man sich denke ich wie für die Holzschlunderfeste mit einem70er in der Gruppe erfarmen.


----------



## WeRkO (3. März 2008)

Hmm, aber wie ist er denn zum Himmelswachenvendor gekomm? Geht meines Wissens nur mit nem Flugmount, oder ist Hexerport hier zulässig?
Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Guide, denke werde mir in der Nächsten Zeit auch mal wieder nen Twink machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (7. März 2008)

> Wer vielleicht selber einen lvl 10er hat und mit diesem im BG rockt, einfach mal melden, vielleicht mit Arsenal-Link.



Du hast mich ja schon verlinkt. ;-) Im Grunde spielt sich ein Level 10er Schurke unheimlich spassig solange es genug Schurken oder auch Krieger (wobei die gefährlicher sind) beim Gegner gibt. 

Wichtig ist es wirklich voll auf Beweglichkeit zu gehen, da alleine die Ausweichwertung bei einem 10er Schurken wichtig ist. Jedes % ausweichen bedeutet mehr Life. Ein Schlag eines Schurken der einem mit 100 Dmg verfehlt sind sozusagen 100 mehr HP.

Da man im Grunde von vorne für Nahkampf-Angriffe unverwundbar ist spielt es eine unheimlich große Rolle wie man sich bewegt so das alle Gegner einen nur von vorne angreifen können. So kann man im Grunde einen Haufen Schurken über die ganze Warsongschlucht "nahkampf-kiten".

Als 10er muss man natürlich damit leben sofort im Target zu stehen. Alle möchte natürlich schnell einen Kill, wobei einem als 19er es nicht einmal Ehre bringt einen 10er zu besiegen. Aber das scheinen die wenigsten zu bemerken. ;-)

Caster sind natürlich mit 1k Life wesentlich schwerer zu besiegen. Aber zum Glück gibt es zumindest in meinem Realm-Pool kaum Twink-Caster. Oft switchen Druiden auch in den Bär sobald sie im Nahkampf sind - dann freut man sich immer. ;-)

Jäger sind natürlich die Angstklasse Nummer 1, aber da ich selber einen 19er Jäger hatte gegen den es keinen Schurken auf meinem Server im Duell aufnehmen konnte versuch ich die erst gar nicht zu besiegen. Da sind maximal 50% Life drin auf die ich einen guten Jäger runterbringen kann.

Oft wird man als Cheater beschimpft und einem mit Tickets gedroht. Ich bin schon tausendmal gefragt worden warum ich nicht auf 19 weiterlevel da ich "dann doch viel besser wäre". Viele verstehen den Sinn hinter einem 10er Schurken nicht. Aber das ist alles egal. Nach über einem Jahr als 19er Jäger ist ein 10er Schurke mal was erfrischendes neues. ;-)


----------



## michid94 (18. März 2008)

hi zusammen ma nur so ne frage....
was meint ihrn was so en Schurke wie zB Ten kostet an Gold wäre nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte


----------



## DTninja (19. März 2008)

michid94 schrieb:


> hi zusammen ma nur so ne frage....
> was meint ihrn was so en Schurke wie zB Ten kostet an Gold wäre nett wenn mir das einer sagen könnte



Ein PERFEKT Ausgerüsteter 19 PvP-Twink Chara kommt schon auf so 400g Bis 500G.


----------



## michid94 (19. März 2008)

nur 400-500 g ich hät so mit 1k G geschätzt


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (2. April 2008)

Syxx schrieb:


> Kannst du mal die beiden Trinkets posten?




Hi Syxx, 

die käuflichen Rufbelohnungen von : 

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=23367  ( Schleife & Kreuz )

waren die ersten Wochen nach Einführung nicht level abhängig - nur Rufabhängig. 


Das blaue Schmuckstück war ein Dropp von 

http://wow.buffed.de/?n=21838   (  Brosche des unsterblichen Königs  )

wie die Rufbelohnungen die erste Zeit nach Einführung ins Spiel nicht lvl abhängig. 


Beides wurde, wie schon erwähnt, von Blizzard gefixed. 


Zum Guide:

patch 2.4:

Es droppt eine Nebenhand bei den Pferden in Burg Schattenfang. diese wurde von Blizzard überarbeitet / aufgewertet. 
Die caster items ( Handschuhe und Brust ) die nur mit "benutzen"  +spell / +heal hatten, wurden ebenfalls von Blizzard überarbeitet und es ist alles jetzt beim anlegen vorhanden.

Ich werde das irgendwann mal nachtragen im guide.


----------



## Thoryia (2. April 2008)

Super Guide, schade das so wenig Pala Links sind. Spiel mir grad einen hoch und hätt interesse an guten Armory Links zu top 19er Pala. Hat da noch jemand was auf Lager?


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (2. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Super Guide, schade das so wenig Pala Links sind. Spiel mir grad einen hoch und hätt interesse an guten Armory Links zu top 19er Pala. Hat da noch jemand was auf Lager?




Hi, 

so spontan nicht wirklich. 
Aber zapp dich doch einfach mal durch die verlinkten Gilden - da wirst du sicherlich fündig.

Gruß 

KSP


----------



## Thoryia (3. April 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so spontan nicht wirklich.
> Aber zapp dich doch einfach mal durch die verlinkten Gilden - da wirst du sicherlich fündig.
> ...


Ja hab ich grad mal gemacht aber leider ist da nicht so der wirklich gute Reisser dabei. Ich vermute fast mal, keiner will wirklich so richtig Pala spielen, es läuft immer zu 80% auf Hunter oder Rogue hinaus.

Schade drum, aber egal. Wenn meiner fertig ist post ich ihn dann hier mal. Btw ist das hier mein Schurke: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...thor&n=Koam

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig, aber auf einem guten Wege.


----------



## Siebäsiech (4. April 2008)

Hi

Vielen Dank für diesen Superguide.

Ich finde es schön das es doch noch so viele Gleichgesinnte gibt die sich mit kleinem zufrieden geben und nicht als 70er in Shattrath mit neuster Waffe, Mungo und dem neusten Reittier rumprahlen müssen.

Hatte anno dazumal auch mit 19er Twinks angefangen, als man noch ( ich Hordler) zu den Allies rüberloggen musste und mühsam ne Gruppe dort suchen musste für 10-19er Ws.
Wenn man mit glück nach ner stunde oder so mal ne Gruppe zusammenhatte kämpfte man so 3-4 Schlachten bis die einen schon wieder die Nase voll hatten.

Da gabs drüben plötzlich so nen Krieger der hatte Crusader auf seiner Sengklinge, er war voll der Gott im BG. Wir hatten null Chance gegen den, der metzelte uns einen nach dem anderen nieder. Jedesmal wen wir den sahen, wussten wir eh das unser letztes stündchen geschlagen hat.

Daraufhin machte ich mir meinen Storc auch zu so nem 19er Krieger-Twink, suchte das AH nach Kleidern ab und Verzauberte mit dem Main alle meine Sachen mit dem Maximum. Da begann man mich langsam auch so zu verfluchen. Nun ich kann auch nix dafür, ich finde es macht einfach spass seinen kleinen aufs Maximum zu pimpen, und war obercool als einziger 19er in WS mit ner grünen Brille rumzulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (na ja das war mal)

Auch später als mein Main 70ig wurde hab ich die 19er twinkerei nicht aufgegeben, ich fands ne superabwechslung, mal die kleinen zu bashen. Vorallem diese Möchtegernschurken, da hat sich schon manch einer die Zähne an meinem Kriegerchen rausgebissen und paar Kniesehnen verloren. (Hab leider nicht viel für 19er Schurken übrig, finds langweilig dass die WS davon mittlerweile gerammelt voll ist, deshalb bin ich meinem Krieger umso mehr treu geblieben, weil einer musste diesen Schurken mal zeigen wer der Chef ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )

Mein 70er war auch nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern, kann keiner sagen „ wenn dein Main nix ist musst du dich mit deinem kleinen bei den Allies rächen, wie armselig“

Ich hab mehr Zeit mit meinem Main verbracht als mit meinem Twinki, ich brauchte nur ab und zu ne Abwechslung weil so ein 70er auch mal langweilig wird. Bin leider auch auf nem falschen Server gelandet auf dem Raidmässig tote Hose ist. Auch ewigs dieses olle Alterac, als Arkanmage zum Dreck (oder Vandaar? Egal einer von beiden halt) porten und dort die Allies mit Flächenschaden ausmerzen und dabei x-mal draufgehen, mit etwas glück mit sofort wiederbelebungstrinket (aus den Dunkelmondjahrmartskarten oder so) die Allies stutzig zu machen und weitere Explosionen von sich zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )



Naja, hab WOW mittlerweile aufgegeben, aber dieser Guide macht einem das Maul wieder wässrig. 

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja mal meine halbstarken Twinks angucken, sind alle auf dem Realm Todeswache. Sind vielleicht nicht grad unbedingt die besten aber für mich reichten sie völlig aus.

Storci  ; 19er Krieger mit glaubs so ca. 19000 ehrenhaften Siegen, hätte ziemlich bald mal die Schlachtstandarte im Inventar.

Lisä  ; 18er Allround-Schami. Schamis sind in ws superspannend, vor allem diese langsammachtotems sind Gold wert, und sind auch ordentliche Heiler die nicht grad mit einem Schlag zu boden gehen.

Neutron  ; lvl 16-18 (weiss nicht mehr genau) Heilpriester. Heiler sind immer gern gesehen im 10-19er BG, und haben schon so manche Schlacht geholfen den Sieg für sich zu entscheiden. Man muss einfach immer damit rechnen das man das Ziel nummer eins ist von den gegnerischen Schurken. Aber zum glück gibt’s dieses Schild und diese Fähigkeit die die anderen zu Furcht zwingt. 

Siebäsiech  ; 28er Schatten-Hexer. Mit dem kann man nicht mehr als dots raushauen und den Gegnern beim langsamen Sterben zuzusehen, macht Schaden wie sau. Kannste dich mitten in ne Gruppe stellen und alle zudoten, du selber stirbst zwar dabei aber machst trotzdem noch weiter Schaden. Auf nen Level 23 hauste 2 dots drauf und die reichen aus um ihn umzunieten, kannste dir in zwischenzeit ein Lagerfeuerchen machen und ihm beim verzweifelten Sterbensakt zugucken.

Storc   ; der gute alte Storc, mit dem ich damals die Twinkerei angefangen hatte, er ist heute noch nicht 70ig und sein ganzes Leben lang Twink geblieben. Hats erst so auf Level 55 geschafft und hatte zuletzt mit dem Epischen Hirnhacker paar Alliehirne gesucht. (kleiner Spass)

Kann leider keine links posten, weil ich grad an nem megalangsamen Computer sitze, der für die Arsenalseite ne halbe Stunde bräuchte um sie zu öffnen, sorry.



Nochmals , Superguide, macht weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und alle anderen die Twinks nicht ausstehen können oder hassen, mein beileid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne  ;  Schöne Grüsse   
						Siebä


----------



## Thoryia (4. April 2008)

Siebä fang wieder an! Auf welchem Server hast denn deine Twinks geparkt?


----------



## Struppistrap (5. April 2008)

ich weiß, die frage ist wahrscheinlich etwas noobig, aber woher bekomm ich die +8 bew vz auf dem Kopf? und wie kann ich die Hosen mit nem +40ausd. und +12 bew. set ausrüsten?^^


thx schonmal


----------



## Thoryia (6. April 2008)

Hose kannst Du dir von einem Lederer die Epic Verzauberung besorgen, dann einen 60+ Char beides geben, draufmachen lassen, fertig.

Für den Kopf gibt es Buchbände mit etlichen verschiedenen Verzauberungen. Einfach mal den Thread lesen, statt zum Ende zu springen und sachen zu fragen die alle am Anfang drin stehen.


----------



## Struppistrap (6. April 2008)

na gott sei dank bist du mir so n große Hilfe.
Wie genau das mit der hose funktioniert, hab ich in nem anderen thread gelesen und woher ich diese Bücher jetzt bekomm, weiss ich immer noch nicht. Ja den Thread habe ich komplett gelesen.


----------



## Thoryia (6. April 2008)

Omg, Du bist auf Buffed, wie wär es damit, Buffed auch mal zu benutzen?

 im zweiten Post stehen die Links zu ALLEN Buchbänden, wie wärs mal mit draufklicken? Dann siehst Du WAS es alles für Bände gibt, und WO es droppt. Wenn dir das farmen zu aufwändig ist, einfach mal im AH deines Vertrauens vorbei schaun.

Steht wie gesagt alles perfekt in den ersten beiden Post erklärt.


----------



## Siebäsiech (7. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Siebä fang wieder an! Auf welchem Server hast denn deine Twinks geparkt?




Hi Thoryia

Kann sein dass ich wieder anfange weiterzuzocken, sobald ich mal wieder ne schlaue Internetverbindung  und nen schlauen Computer besitze.

Meine Twinks sind alle auf dem Todeswache – Server am vor sich hingammeln ; Realmpool Hinterhalt.

Hätte noch 2 kleine Fragen an die 19er Profis hier.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem 19er Deffensiv-Krieger?

Ich weiss dass auf lvl 70ig ein Schurke übelst viel mühe gegen nen 70er Tank-Krieger hat, wie schaut das echt auf lvl 19 aus? Wird da oft pariert, geblockt und verteidigt mit der entsprechenden Skillung und Ausrüstung? Hat jemand vergleiche zwischen Off- und Deff- Krieger?

Und weiss jemand ob das stimmt das Willenskraft die Procchance einer Waffe erhöht?
Hab das mal irgendwo aufgefangen. Wenn ja wie viel macht das aus? Funktioniert das auch auf den Proc von draufgezauberten Sachen wie Keuzfahrer feurige Waffe usw.?

Hier noch ein Lieblingsteil von mir das jede Warsongschlacht etwas aufheitert 
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=33927  Wenn mal wieder Braufestzeit ist, müsst ihr es euch unbedingt zulegen

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Nebola (11. April 2008)

Mein 19 PvP Twink 
Nebolon > Dethectus 
Main > Nebola > Dethectus


----------



## Qlimarius (14. April 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal nen Twink hochgespielt.. bzw. hab ihn ersma auf 12 geparkt weil ich ersma noch richtiges Equip suchen wil... aber jetzt macht es schon spaß... lvl12 Mage.. grüner Stab grüner zauberstab.. grüner Umhang.. der rest Weiß bis grau xD aber is richtig spaßig im BG.. viel Organisierter wie im highlvl bg... selbst ohne eingespielte Truppe machn wa die Horde platt^^

Aber eins is sicher.. großartig vz´s etc. will ich ersma nich drauf haben.. für mich is das eher ne herausvorderung und wenn man nicht der beste is machts asuch mehr spaß wie ich finde..

Und an alle die sagen "Was is so toll daran als "IMBA" 19er Twink nobbs zu klatschen?" kleine gegenfrage.. was is so toll daran als Top Equipter 70er einen "Neu-70er" mit miesem Equip zu klatschen.. is genau dasselbe...

so far

Stôrmý
<PvPeliTeBunny´s>

ich link den ma rein wenn ich mein equip hab xD


----------



## Bofin (15. April 2008)

Hi Leute




So ist zwar noch net ganz fertig es fehlt noch:


Angelhut +8 bew enchant
Angelschuhe + tempo
Insignie
Großmeister der Arena (in arbeit 2/12)

und vll noch klinge von schattenfang

Is noch viel aber schaff ich bis aud die angel sachen glaub die woche noch.


http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Aph%C3%ADx


Wird und macht fun^^

Mfg Bofin


----------



## MrFlix (17. April 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Healsing

Meins^^

Fehlt allerdings auch noch n bisschen was.

z.B. Die Stoff schultern mit +6 stam und +2 int ...sowie auch noch der ledergurt aus bsf ...abers hat erstmal lang genug gedauert um alle pre bc healenchants zu finden^^

Auf meinen Healwert bin ich auch ganz stolz^^


----------



## Palinkos (17. April 2008)

So toller Guide!

Freut mich, dass du/ihr dir/euch so eine Mühe gemacht hast!

Auch von mir soll es mal ein paar nette PvP-Twinks aus dem Realm Schattenbrand geben:

Das bin ich(Jäger): http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...Totenj%C3%A4ger
An Angelsachen, Sylvanas und Giftschlag wird noch gearbeitet!

Mein langjähriger BegleiterSchurke) http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...ur%C3%A8n%C3%A8

Mein alter Personal-Healer leider versehentlich 20 geworden...(Priester)
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...27lor&n=Cur

Leider inaktiv geworden(Magier)
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...r&n=Incanta

Legendär im Realmpool Tio(Schurke):
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...engyr&n=Tio

Wo er hinhaut wächst kein Gras mehr(Schurke):
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...%C3%AEll%C3%AAr


Gibt natürlich noch einige andere, mir fällt aber gerade nicht mehr der genau Name ein(Apostrophe..)

Werden dann aber noch nachgetragen^^


Grüße Toten


----------



## Don vom See (18. April 2008)

Ist vielleicht noch ne Bemerkung wert:  

*Fernwaffen skillen:*
z.B. 19er Schurke und Krieger brauchen irgendwann ja mal die Wurfwaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am effektivsten IMHO skillt man ne Fernwaffe hoch mit Lvl 18 im Donnergrat: Die Echsen machen kaum DMG, geben keine Exp  und bleiben schön auf Distanz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nebenbei gibts dort noch bissl Kupfer für Ingi ...

29er same Procedure bei Camp Taurajo...


----------



## Thoryia (20. April 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht noch ne Bemerkung wert:
> 
> *Fernwaffen skillen:*
> z.B. 19er Schurke und Krieger brauchen irgendwann ja mal die Wurfwaffen
> ...


Sehr schöner Tip mit den Echsen, ich hab noch Schweine vor OG angeschossen einmal und dann umgehaun. Das mit den Echsen geht da viel effektiver!


----------



## Siebäsiech (21. April 2008)

Ich hab meine Fernwaffe meist vor dem Eingang der HDW geskillt. 
Dort gibts Zentauren die auch schön auf Abstand bleiben, und nebenbei gibts dort im Wasser Deviatfische, Zinn und Kupfer.


----------



## Thoryia (21. April 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Fernwaffe meist vor dem Eingang der HDW geskillt.
> Dort gibts Zentauren die auch schön auf Abstand bleiben, und nebenbei gibts dort im Wasser Deviatfische, Zinn und Kupfer.


Aber die Zentauren geben XP wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, und das soll ja grad nicht passiern.


----------



## Siebäsiech (21. April 2008)

Kann sein dass es paar wenige dort gibt die xp geben, halt zuerst gucken auf wen man zielt.


----------



## Kertar (22. April 2008)

Huhu klasse guide, find ich spitze, was du hier auf die Beine gestellt hast.

Nur eine Bitte: du gehst echt extrem mit den ganzen "twink - hassern" um.. Muss das sein? Nur weil die so extrem "schlaue" beiträge von sich geben, musst du ja nicht gleich so... sagen wir aggressiv zurückschreiben.

Naja eigentlicher grund für meinen Post ist um einen Ally pala zu verlinken, der beste den ich auf raserei kenne

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...t&n=Dreyana

und bei der Gelegenheit würde ich auch gerne meinen Hunter vorstellen *g*

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...at&n=Kyrius

Equip ist so ziemlich komplett(zumindest hp equip) fehlt nur noch die zänkergelenkbänder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die wollen einfach nicht droppen


----------



## DTninja (23. April 2008)

ICh finde es immerwieder lustig, wen manche 70 schreiben dass alle PvP-Twinker nix im BG reißen.Dabei habe ich 2 70, die dass 2k Rating geknackt haben und schon fast in Gladi nähe wahren.

Aber wie ich schon vor 3 seiten geschrieben habe, Toller Guide!


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (24. April 2008)

Kertar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nur eine Bitte: du gehst echt extrem mit den ganzen "twink - hassern" um.. Muss das sein? Nur weil die so extrem "schlaue" beiträge von sich geben, musst du ja nicht gleich so... sagen wir aggressiv zurückschreiben.
> 
> ...




Hi, 

schon mal einen Spieler der KEIN 70er PvP  ( Arena oder normale BGs ) macht, in einem thread über :
"Hallo, wie bekomme ich schnell mein S2 / S3 Set komplett"
pöbeln sehen oder sich über die Fähigkeiten eben dieser 70er auslassen sehen ? 

Vermutlich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  warum auch ?  Wieso aber passiert dies ständig bei diesem Thema ? 

Und würde ich oder wer auch immer nicht von Anfang an entsprechende Worte finden, wenn so ein "Profi" den Saal betritt, sähe dieser thread anders aus. Zumindest hat mich das der Umgang mit diesem Theama in den verschiedensten Foren gelehrt.

Um deine eigentliche Frage zu beantworten :
Ja, es muss sein ! 

Gruß

KSP


----------



## Buddits (26. April 2008)

Geiler Guide. Echt spitze gemacht
Da habe ich gleich Lust bekommen nen 19erpvptwink anzufangen^^


----------



## Kopfkissen (26. April 2008)

Also erstmal großes lob an dir fighter klasse thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann nochmal zu einem post weiter oben wegen den palas, hab da 2 echt gute in meiner gilde(Sehron,Riddcully) die echt gut abgehen.
Und meinen Schurken(Danger) http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...un&n=Danger dürfteste wahrscheinlich kennen oder?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch meine Gilde(To dangerouS) ist sehr empfehlenswert, sind viele sehr fette twinks drin, also einfach ma reinschaun, ist auch die beste pvptwink gilde auf alliseite auf Baelgun.

Gruß von Danger/Baelgun

PS: will dich ma wieder öfters mit fighter im bg sehn


----------



## Bartanus (27. April 2008)

weiß einer ob man bei http://wow.buffed.de/?i=29193  als träger auch den ruf brauch oder reicht es wenn der käufer den hat weil das teil wäre geil auf nem 19er


----------



## Thoryia (27. April 2008)

Brauch nur der Käufer den Ruf, der machts Dir auf den Kopf und schwupps hast es.


----------



## Bartanus (27. April 2008)

es wird dadurch aber seelengebunden also muss man es über das handelsfenster machen


----------



## Thoryia (27. April 2008)

Bartanus schrieb:


> es wird dadurch aber seelengebunden also muss man es über das handelsfenster machen


Wo steht, das der VERZAUBERTE Gegenstand gebunden wird beim Enchanten? Boe Gegenstand schicken, drauf machen, zurück schicken, 19er BG R0xx0rn.


----------



## Bartanus (27. April 2008)

das steht da net aber ich habs getestet xD

edit: und übern handel geht es auch net also hab bliz ma mitgedacht


----------



## nuriina (28. April 2008)

Bartanus schrieb:


> das steht da net aber ich habs getestet xD
> 
> edit: und übern handel geht es auch net also hab bliz ma mitgedacht



Richtig. Keine der Kopf/Schulter-Verzauberungen aus BC bzw dannach funktionieren für 19er PVP. Es gab mal einen Post-Bug der aber seit fast einem Jahr gepatched ist.


----------



## Bartanus (1. Mai 2008)

so wollte jetzt auch ma meinen char zeigen^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...os&n=Rasika


----------



## Cassiopheia (5. Mai 2008)

toller guide, war bestimmt viel Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelki (5. Mai 2008)

alle die 19er pvp chars betreiben haben nen kurzen...

alle die ne andere meinung haben liegen falsch und sind somit nicht zur weiteren diskussion zugelassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Siebäsiech (5. Mai 2008)

Kelki schrieb:


> alle die 19er pvp chars betreiben haben nen kurzen...
> 
> alle die ne andere meinung haben liegen falsch und sind somit nicht zur weiteren diskussion zugelassen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, ich haben nen kurzen Hals.
Sag mal, woher weisst du das?


----------



## nuriina (5. Mai 2008)

Jemand schon mal Standhaftigkeit der Geißel ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549
 ) etc. ausprobiert auf weisse Schultern zu machen?

Angeblich solls gehen: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...p;n=Teenietwink


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (6. Mai 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Jemand schon mal Standhaftigkeit der Geißel ( http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549
> ) etc. ausprobiert auf weisse Schultern zu machen?
> 
> Angeblich solls gehen: http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...p;n=Teenietwink




Hi, 

ich habe leider nie die Möglichkeit gehabt es selber zu testen bzw nie eine 100% vertrauenswürdige Aussage darüber bekommen.
Das Problem war und ist, für Naxx eine fähige Gruppe voll zu bekommen um den Boss zu legen, das richtige droppt und das alle dann noch passen würden ... denn wenn es auf 19er Schultern geht, geht es auch auf twink Schultern aller anderen chars. 
Inzwischen hat vermutlich jeder zweite einen Twink, mit dem er irgendwo rummrennt der diese Verz. theoretisch auch gebrauchen könnte. Denn einige sind fast gleich stark mit BC Schulterverzauberungen. 

Es wäre nur interessant zu wissen wann die Verzauberung vorgenommen wurde - vor dem Post-Bug-Fix oder  danach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke für den link  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß

KSP

EDIT:
So, ich hab das unter * 6.1 Schulter und Kopf Verzauberungen "spezial" * in den guide mit eingebaut ...


----------



## Toonfuchs (9. Mai 2008)

DTninja schrieb:


> ICh finde es immerwieder lustig, wen manche 70 schreiben dass alle PvP-Twinker nix im BG reißen.Dabei habe ich 2 70, die dass 2k Rating geknackt haben und schon fast in Gladi nähe wahren.



Es gibt nicht nur PvPTwinks und 70iger. So was wie Newbies gibt es auch. Meine ersten BGs auf 29 kam ich keine 10 Schritte vom Friedhof weg. Für Neulinge ist es schon ziemlich doof, erst mal einen 70iger ranzuzüchten, bevor man so was wie eine Chance im PvP hat. Ich kann Leute verstehen, die bei so was nur noch leechen.

http://www.thenoobcomic.com/index.php?pos=303


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2008)

Oh man es muss immer irgendwelche Flamer noob kiddys geben die ne große fresse haben und alle alles andere was sie nicht können scheiße finden. 

man man man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Nebola 

PS. Da ja eig nix mehr zu besprechen gibt, können ja auch alle ihr pvp chars posten ^^
Hier Meiner > http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Nebolon

Ps²: Wie gehts das mit dem verlinken mit z.B. > KLick mich<  weiß das einer ?


----------



## Sheerana/Eredar/Allianz (10. Mai 2008)

dann muss ich mich jez auch ma zu wort melden

also erstens ma, das ist ein seeeeehr sehr schöner guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mit vielen tipps und tricks von denen ich manche auch noch net kannte obwohl ich schon so ziemlich alle aus meinem twink rausgekitzelt hab was geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . ums net lange rauszuzögern is hier mein Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Klick Mich, ich bin ein Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man trifft sich im bg.....und ich zu erst!

Viele liebe Grüße von Eredar wünscht

Unkaputtbar aka Chris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS:
an alle flamer und pvptwinkhasser gibts nur eins zu sagen

SU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotcow (14. Mai 2008)

Hi
Mein pvp twink ist so mittel ausgerüstet aber noch in Arbeit.
Ich mach mir net soviel Arbeit, wie du da beschrieben hast,weil hab da auch keine Zeit. Aber dein pvp char ist dann bestimmt gut ausgerüstet.(es gibt ja pvp twinks mit 2000hp, weiss net wie die das schaffen).
Nen Tipp: Bei den inztanzen wenn ihr keine EP wollt einfach vor dem Eingang stehen bleiben und der Boss von dem ihr den Loot braucht dann dahinrennen und der zieher killt den dann. so habt ihr den loot, aber fast keine Ep´s bekommen


----------



## Hotcow (14. Mai 2008)

Hotcow schrieb:


> Hi
> Mein pvp twink ist so mittel ausgerüstet aber noch in Arbeit.
> Ich mach mir net soviel Arbeit, wie du da beschrieben hast,weil hab da auch keine Zeit. Aber dein pvp char ist dann bestimmt gut ausgerüstet.(es gibt ja pvp twinks mit 2000hp, weiss net wie die das schaffen).
> Nen Tipp: Bei den inztanzen wenn ihr keine EP wollt einfach vor dem Eingang stehen bleiben und der Boss von dem ihr den Loot braucht dann dahinrennen und der zieher killt den dann. so habt ihr den loot, aber fast keine Ep´s bekommen


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnul (26. Mai 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> 2.1. Einige andere nützliche Helferlein im BG u.A. für eure Waffen:


Du hast den berüchtigten Charged Crystal Focus vergessen.




> _Kriegsklinge der Sin'dorei  /  Sin'dorei Warblade_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=22995 das beste 2 HD Schwert für 19er ( nur Horde )


Das ist schlicht und einfach faktisch falsch, das beste 2 Hand SCHWERT für 19er ist die Runic Darkblade




> _Siechschuppenumhang  /  Feyscale Cloak_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6632 seltener und sehr guter Umhang für Stoffies
> Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=5912 ( Rar Mob  )


Genau genommen (einer) der besten Umhänge für alle Damage Caster, sprich auch Schamanen/Palas





> _Schwanzstachel  /  Tail Spike_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6448 eine Alternative zu "Assassienklinge"


Nein, Dolche lohnen als Schurke sowieso nicht, und ich bin mir 99% sicher, dass SF jedem anderen Dolch ausser AB selbst dann überlegen ist, wenn du auf ein Stationäres Ziel BS spammen kannst.



> _Unverwüstliche Schiftung  /  Rugged Spaulders_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5254 Eine Alternative zu "Schlangenschultern", diese hat mehr Rüstung ( für Druiden interessant )
> 
> Dropp von : http://wow.buffed.de/?n=3914


Ich weiß ja nicht WIE ihr eure Druiden spielt, aber eigentlich bringt jedem Druiden in jeder erdenklichen Situation der Talbar Mantle mehr als jegliche andere (legale) Schulter



> _Dämonenband  /  Demon Band_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12054 ein sehr guter Ring den man im AH bekommen kann.


Sehr gut für? Vielleicht überseh ich ja was, aber der wirkt doch extrem schäbig. 



> _Zirkonband  /  Zircon Band_
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=11967 - der Heilung seltener und guter Ring für Heiler


Hast du davon bitte nen Screenshot, ich bin mir 99% sicher, dass Zircon Band nur Widerstände als random Enchants haben kann. Allerdings sind die, insbesondere Shadow, sehr nützlich.



-Fearmonger


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

gnul schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und einfach faktisch falsch, das beste 2 Hand SCHWERT für 19er ist die Runic Darkblade


Das mag ja sein, nur wie bekommt man mit 19 einen Quest Belohnungs Gegenstand von einer Level 32 Quest? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann spielen die 10 Stärke und 4 Ausdauer auch keine ganz unerhebliche Rolle von dem Blauen Schwert von ihm.


----------



## nuriina (26. Mai 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein, nur wie bekommt man mit 19 einen Quest Belohnungs Gegenstand von einer Level 32 Quest?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist möglich. Wie auch http://www.buffed.de/?i=5815 möglich ist. Sozusagen das Allie-Pendant dazu.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (26. Mai 2008)

gnul schrieb:


> Du hast den berüchtigten Charged Crystal Focus vergessen.
> Das ist schlicht und einfach faktisch falsch, das beste 2 Hand SCHWERT für 19er ist die Runic Darkblade
> Genau genommen (einer) der besten Umhänge für alle Damage Caster, sprich auch Schamanen/Palas
> Nein, Dolche lohnen als Schurke sowieso nicht, und ich bin mir 99% sicher, dass SF jedem anderen Dolch ausser AB selbst dann überlegen ist, wenn du auf ein Stationäres Ziel BS spammen kannst.
> ...



Hi Fearmonger, 

schön zu sehen das du scheinbar alles gelesen hast...

Zu dem von dir erwähnten http://www.buffed.de/?i=32578 :  

Ich habe den nicht vergessen, mir ist einfach nur nicht bekannt, wie ein lvl 19 diesen bekommen sollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wie immer fehlen verlässliche Angaben oder sonstige Informationen.
... dachte immer man benötigt Apexissplitter, und diese sind beim aufheben gebunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Infos dazu wären nett - dann baue ich den mit ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

( funktioniert es ähnlich wie mit Ruf Holzschlundfeste ? Hinporten lassen, sterben , 70er schlachten mobs , rezzen und looten - selber umwandeln  ? ) 


Danke für http://www.buffed.de/?i=3822 habe ich hier im guide wohl vergessen. Wobei ich persönlich immer die Kriegsklinge der Sin'dorei bevorzugen würde. Der Grund sind einfach die extrem guten stats.

Aber zum Glück sind die Geschmäcker verschieden - sonst würde alle Chars gleich aussehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Schwert hatte ich im original guide schon mal erwähnt, die Seite ist allerdings schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr erreichbar / down (werde auch den link hier mal rausnehmen). Es gibt leider einige Infos & Links die ich nicht mehr von dort rüberholen konnte bevor die Seite nicht mehr erreichbar war - doch langsam aber sicher findet sich ja alles an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur kurz zu dem Dämonenband: 
Trage ich z.B. schon immer mit meinem Krieger. Da dieser keine EP mehr frei hat und ich nicht den BSF Ring tragen kann ( weil ich den nicht habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ist das Dämonenband ideal für mich.  Gibt es denn andere Ringe mit mehr als 4 Stärke ?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten danke ich dir , dass du uns deine Meinung zu einigen Dingen hast wissen lassen.

Gruß

KSP


----------



## Revoc (26. Mai 2008)

Bêowûlf - Tirion Paladin mit 1800 leben und 165 Healboni (hat Standarte)
Bêowûlfin - Tirion Priesterin 156 Healboni

Yîn - Ambossar Schurke 
Ýang - Ambossar Jäger

Das waren die beiden Pärchen ^^

Karzeta - Ambossar Schurke (meine Wenigkeit)
Jadô - Ambossar Jäger (hat Standarte)

Sind zwar noch nicht sooo gut ausgestattet aber es fehlt ja net mehr so viel ^^


----------



## Weishaupt1 (31. Mai 2008)

Könnt mir jemand sagen ab welchem Level ich die Quests für Ingenieursumhang, Infernorobe, Totenschädelschild, Siegel von Sylvanas und Klinge der Dämmerung annehmen kann? Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (1. Juni 2008)

Für alle die es interessiert :


Ich habe Heute meinen thread im WOW Forum überarbeitet:

Vorschläge zum Thema low PVP 19 / 29 / 39
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18079&sid=3

Gruß

KSP


----------



## Weishaupt1 (3. Juni 2008)

Kann man den Quest GESUCHT: Baron Vardus nicht mehr annehmen auf lvl 19?


----------



## Fearz (13. Juni 2008)

Hey hallo Leute

Hab mir nen kleinen Krieger gebastelt und viele Tipps aus dem Guide verwendet..hab davor auch mal einen 19er Krieger erstellt, der auch gut abging, aber mein neuer (Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Zerknirscher) ist der hammer.

Offequipt: ca. 1290 hp unbuffed, 25,80% crit, 233 AP (mein höchster crit bis jetzt war ein 422er *gg*)

Deffequipt, 2100 unbuffed, mit allem buffs (priest, druide, pala) + tränke und rum 2400 ca. is schon krass

Bin offen für jede Kritik und jede Anerkennung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Luk


----------



## Nebola (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 
den Link vom meinem Krieger hate ich ja schon mal hier gepostet, da mir mittlerweile
19er-Bg langweilig geworde ist, spiele ich ihn nun hoch.
Mein Krieger hatte auf 19 Ohne Ausdauer Verzauberungen auf Händen, Füßen, Brust oder Kopf 
ca. 1390 hp unbuffed im Offequipp, mit den Ganzen buffs Tränken etc. und hätte ich Verz.
auf den gennanten Sachen gehabt wäre ich auf über 2,5k life gekommen (Im OFFeq !!!)(Deffeq nicht vorhanden ^^)

Naja mfg Nebola

Link zum Charr > http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Nebolon 
Normal trage ich Nachthäscher mit Feurigerwaffe drauf, die beiden Schwerter sind nur,
zum Schwert skillen angelegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearz (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute

Würd gerne mal wissen was gerne so an HP möglich ist.

Mein Krieger hat gebuffed heute meinen Rekord gebrochen...

2690 Leben auf Level 19 !!!

Beweisfoto dran !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde gerne wissen was noch mehr geht !

Arsenallink: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...;n=Zerknirscher

Lg


----------



## nuriina (19. Juni 2008)

Fearz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Würd gerne mal wissen was gerne so an HP möglich ist.
> 
> ...




Klar geht da noch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  HP misst man eigentlich auf unbuffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearz (19. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß, hab auch in meinem vorhergehenden Post die HP unbuffed angegeben...aber das war mein hp spitzenwert...drum würd ich gerne wissen ob wer noch mehr hat.


----------



## notoes (19. Juni 2008)

mit schlachtstandarte+"spezialgebräu aus goldnebel" (glaub ich) ist auf jeden fall noch mehr drin. hat warri ned auch gesundheits plus, oder so was?

bei mir hats bisher gelangt fuer :[attachment=3388:moq.jpg] (schurke - ohne standarte + oben genanntes gebräu) 
und [attachment=3389:ran.jpg] (priester - man beachte die manazahl^^) ...ist übrigens nicht "healequip", mit welchem ich auf 190 healadd kommen würde, sondern "max mana" aber dafuer mit + 127 schattenschaden.

mfg notoes


----------



## Siebäsiech (19. Juni 2008)

Tauren sollen ja noch 5% mehr Gesundheit haben, so ne Volksspezialeigenheit.

Also, für die Horde


----------



## Fearz (19. Juni 2008)

ich komme immer mehr in Versuchung mir nen Horden pvp char zu basteln =) da gibts ja echt geile sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midnightboy (19. Juni 2008)

So 2 Fragen:
1. hab nen pvp jäger im aufbau und will für style http://www.buffed.de/?i=3822 kann ich das zusammen mit dem bsf ring holen geht sich das ep mäsig aus und hat jmd nen screen von der klinge?
2. Hab letztens nen alie 19er jäger als fullborg rumrennen gesehen wie macht er das bzw was verwendet er kann ich das auch?

Gut danke nochmal für die supa Guide kenn mich hscon so gut mit twinks aus jetzt hab ich noch einige zusatz sahcen rausgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (19. Juni 2008)

hi

zuallererst einmal heißen die "furbolg" , ned fullborg...^^ aber wies geht weiß ich auch nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



theoretisch kannst du beide qs machen, kannst die q "arugal muss sterben", bei der die belohnung "siegel von sylvanas" ist, mit 18 annehmen...
wenn du nen kumpel die instanz bis bis arugal clearen lässt, bekommste nur ep fuer den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber warum diese klinge?, lohnt garnicht fuern hunter...ned ma fuern style...sind meiner meinung nach 18k verschenkte xp!!

besser is http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6505 (mondsichelstab (+25beweg)) oder http://wow.buffed.de/?i=890 (stab des verrückten sängers(+25 beweg))


----------



## Midnightboy (19. Juni 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> hi
> 
> zuallererst einmal heißen die "furbolg" , ned fullborg...^^ aber wies geht weiß ich auch nicht...
> 
> ...



Weil ich den stab habe will das Schwert nur für Style weil das net Jeder hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (19. Juni 2008)

furbolg -> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5462

Ist ein Questgegenstand einer Alli-Quest. Am Ende der Questreihe kriegt man übrigens den Gletschestein. http://wow.buffed.de/?i=5815


----------



## Siebäsiech (19. Juni 2008)

Das mit dem Furbolg da, ist glaub ein Alliequestgegenstand aus dem Eschental, mit dem du dich für ne kurze Zeit in so nen Bären verwandeln kannst. Wenn du das Quest abschliesst ist der Gegenstand auch wieder weg.

Edit:  ups, da war einer schneller


----------



## Midnightboy (19. Juni 2008)

Danke das beantwortet frage 2 und frage 1 zum teil aber hat jmd nen pic von dem teil?


----------



## nuriina (20. Juni 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Danke das beantwortet frage 2 und frage 1 zum teil aber hat jmd nen pic von dem teil?


Erstes Ergebnis der Google-Bildersuche nach Furbolg... Treffer. ;-)

http://i.thottbot.com/ss/s/19981.jpg


----------



## Siebäsiech (20. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub er möchte ein Pic von der Klinge.

Gib bei google  RUNIC DARKBLADE ein und du bekommst deine Screens.


----------



## Midnightboy (20. Juni 2008)

Danke ja das hat style muss ich mir holen^^


----------



## Don vom See (21. Juni 2008)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Danke ja das hat style muss ich mir holen^^



was hat denn dieses style getue mit pvp zu tun muss man sich durch so nen mist auch noch durchlesen


----------



## mofsens (21. Juni 2008)

Don vom See wieso muss ich mich durch so nen mist lesen wie du schreibst -.- wenn man nix nettes schreiben/sagen kann sollte manb lieber garnix sagen.

"...muss man sich durch so nen mist auch noch durchlesen"       nein musst du nicht genausowenig wie deinen senf dazugeben!!!


zum topic: das schwert is auf jedenfall goil un auf meiner "zu besorgen" liste ganz oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somelia (21. Juni 2008)

Fearz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Würd gerne mal wissen was gerne so an HP möglich ist.
> 
> ...



Für einen Zwerg sind inklusive Naxx-Enchant ca. 2350 leben unbuffed drinne - Dein Equip entspricht auch gerade mal etwas höheres Mittelmaß, da geht noch einiges mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Some


----------



## Siebäsiech (22. Juni 2008)

Fearz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Würd gerne mal wissen was gerne so an HP möglich ist.
> 
> ...




Hab mir deinen Arsenallink mal angeguckt und sag dir mal auf die schnelle was ich noch machen würde wenn ich nur auf Ausdauer aus bin.

Auf Kopf gäbe es noch den Glücksanglerhutmit 12 Ausdauer, auf den auch nochmals 100GP draufgehen, also 22 Ausdauer allein auf Hut. 
Auf Füsse den Anglerstiefel mit 12 Ausdauer, auf den man ja auch die grossen Verzauberungen draufmachen kann wie 12 Ausdauer, das heisst dann 24 Ausdauer nur auf den Schuhen.
Schild gäbe es noch das vergoldete Rundschild, mit +5 Ausdauer allerdings dropt das bei nem Rarmob.
Fürs Schild gäbs auch noch nen +7 Ausdauerzauber für beide Fraktionen. Rezept kannste bei nem Händler kaufen, ist dann beim aufheben gebunden.
Und für den Rücken gäbe es noch das Minenarbeitercape mit nur +6 Ausdauer, allerdings auch nur von nem Rar-mob.
Armschiene gäbs auch noch die Käferschnallen eine mit +5 ausdauer.
Handschuhe gäbs auch noch mit +4 allerdings sind die Stoff.

Das wären dann  ca. 20 ausdauer mehr als du jetzt hast.

Hordler hätten noch den Vorteil, für nen +7 Umhang, +5 Dolch, nen Schild mit +7, Armschiene +6, und nen +8 Ring. Das wären dann nochmals ca. 10 ausdauer mehr statt als ally.

Das heisst wenn du Hordler wärst und Taure, könntest du die 3000er Hp Grenze locker knacken.

Also viel spass beim Angeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calmituron (24. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich nur eins sagen: bester 19er Pvp guide den ich jeh gesehn hab...


----------



## Fearz (25. Juni 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Hab mir deinen Arsenallink mal angeguckt und sag dir mal auf die schnelle was ich noch machen würde wenn ich nur auf Ausdauer aus bin.
> 
> Auf Kopf gäbe es noch den Glücksanglerhutmit 12 Ausdauer, auf den auch nochmals 100GP draufgehen, also 22 Ausdauer allein auf Hut.
> Auf Füsse den Anglerstiefel mit 12 Ausdauer, auf den man ja auch die grossen Verzauberungen draufmachen kann wie 12 Ausdauer, das heisst dann 24 Ausdauer nur auf den Schuhen.
> ...



das minenarbeitercape hätte ich sogar in der tasche gehabt *gg*
armschienen (käferschnallen) sind doch nur für horde quest erhältkich, oder hab ich mich da falsch erkundigt.

Hut und Schuhe hab ich zwar schon "gesehen" aber immer gedacht die sind für mich als 19er unerreichbar..

naja dann vl findet sich ja wer für mein Projekt:


Partner für Kriergerprojekt gesucht

vl findet sich ja noch wer !!!

Lg


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (26. Juni 2008)

Hiho,

ich selber habe dies noch nie getestet:

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30615

20 Ausdauer / maximal 3 Stück im Inventar


Wenn Hallaa erobert ist, sollte es machbar sein: 
 Sich hinporten lassen und dann kaufen ... 

Für 3 Stück vielleicht etwas umständlich. 

Hat das jemand schon mal mit seinem twink versucht / gemacht?

Gruß

KSP


----------



## acidorius (7. Juli 2008)

Hi, knall mal meinen Magier rein der is auch net ganz schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Mercanzar

...schau ihn dir mal an hat selfbuffed dann mal 162 fire und 132 spelldmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

acidorius schrieb:


> Hi, knall mal meinen Magier rein der is auch net ganz schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Wie um alles in der welt bist du in RF reingekommen?


----------



## FERT (9. Juli 2008)

reinlaufen?! 
oder reinporten lassen?


----------



## michid94 (24. Juli 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> reinlaufen?!
> oder reinporten lassen?


 Also ich habs so gemacht nach shatrat porten lassen und dann schön lange dahin latschen^^


----------



## Kawock (30. Juli 2008)

> Diskombobulatorstrahl / Discombobulator Ray
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4388 benötigt keinen Schmuck Slot ! Meiner Meinung nach eines nützlichsten items für ein BG und sicherlich eines der seltensten Ing. Rezepte. Das Rezept http://wow.buffed.de/?i=4413 bekommt man in Gnomeregan als Drop oder per "Quest" ( Lochkarte ) http://wow.buffed.de/?i=9327 als Ing. an einem Automaten.
> Sollte jemand wissen wie und ob das Rezept irgendwie "farmbar" ist bitte ich um Infos



Gnomeregan, mit der DELTA-Zugangskarte am letzten Terminal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Träschbringer (9. August 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...Dudum%C3%A2ster
Mein dicker Healdudu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraila-Rexxar (16. August 2008)

kleiner Tipp noch, lasst euch vor den Bg's noch von 70er Buffen (20 Ausdauer(+30% geskillt) Vom Priester, 5 Alle Werte Dudu  und 10% ale Werte Pala)

mfg Slim Arsenallink


----------



## Flocklif (17. August 2008)

Najo, poste ich mal meine Chars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Realmpool: Raserei
Genauer: Wrathbringer Horde

Priester, fehlt nur noch standarte und angelhut, dann bin ich glücklich
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...er&n=Flolif

Mage, momentan im aufbau, fehlt quasi alles aber najo (mittlerweile 19 Oo mal sehn wann sich das aktualisiert)
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Flockice


für die die es interessiert  nen 29er warri
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Flockblock

Ansonsten, ein super guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig Werbung für unser Gildenprojekt

http://www.pvp19.googul.de/Darkside_of_PvP...athbringer.html


MfG Flo


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (17. August 2008)

Flocklif schrieb:


> Najo, poste ich mal meine Chars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huhu, 

sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   werde den link von eurem Projekt bei Gelegenheit mit in den guide einbauen , wenns erlaubt ist .

Gruß

KSP


----------



## Träschbringer (18. August 2008)

Flocklif schrieb:


> Najo, poste ich mal meine Chars
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ihr Zerger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  an dieser Stelle Gruß Dudumâster von Onyxia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graarck (26. August 2008)

Erst mal: Danke, Fighter!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dein Guide ist sowas von umfassend und gut, dass ich mich nur ein ganz kleines bisschen geärgert habe, dass ich ihn erst nach der Fertigstellung meiner Khazaar (der Link funktioniert leider öfter mal nicht, weil Nozdormu nicht erreichbar ist) entdeckt habe, *gg*

Aber natürlich habe ich auch noch viele Dinge gefunden, die ich jetzt nachbessern kann,... vor allem bei den Verzauberungs-Möglichkeiten für Heiler und Zauberer (für meine Partnerin).


Aber,... und das war für mich wirklich das Wichtigste,... am meisten muss ich deinen ersten Punkt loben.
Dein Absatz über Fairness auf dem Schlachtfeld spricht mir aus der Seele und gerade momentan wäre im 19er-BG auf dem Blutdurst-Realmpool höchste Zeit, sich deine Worte gut durchzulesen. Man könnte fast glauben, dort herrscht Hass zwischen den Spielern, denn wenn eine Seite überlegen ist, dann wird zweimal die Flag heimgebracht und die dritte dann gebunkert. Anschließend versammeln sich die Spieler der überlegenen Fraktion (meist die Allianz) auf dem Friedhof und prügeln eine halbe Stunde und mehr die Respawnenden zusammen.
Ich habe bereits mehrfach versucht, wenigstens die eigenen Schlachtgruppen der Horde davon abzuhalten dies dann aus Rache ebenfalls zu tun, aber außer Beschimpfungen habe ich im Regelfall nur Unverständnis geerntet. "Die machen das doch auch immer", war meist die Rechtfertigung für diesen Schwachsinn.

Wenn es so weitergeht, werde ich vermutlich den Realmpool wechseln und hoffe, dass es woanders besser ist.
Ich habe im WS schon todesgeile, knappe Schlachten erlebt, die immer wieder hin und her wogten und habe minutenlange 1:1-Kämpfe gegen sehr gute Allianz-Twinks gehabt, die mir schweißnasse Hände und einen Riesenspaß bescherten, aber so ist es echt einfach nur noch Frust und Ärger.
Ich hab nicht die geringste Schwierigkeit, wenn ich mehrere Schlachten hintereinander verliere, weil die Gegnerseite einfach besser ist, aber das, was da abläuft hat nix mit Verlieren zu tun. Das ist gezielte Spaß-Verleidung.

Tja,... und darum danke ich dir für deinen Absatz über Fairness im BG, Fighter. Der gibt mir zumindest mal das Gefühl, dass ich nicht allein mit meiner Einstellung bin.


----------



## Träschbringer (27. August 2008)

Graarck schrieb:


> Wenn es so weitergeht, werde ich vermutlich den Realmpool wechseln und hoffe, dass es woanders besser ist.



Komm auf Raserei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (28. August 2008)

auf aszhara und ohne!!!!!! einen höheren char als ihn 
Mein Healpriester http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...a&n=Marosan
und sagt nix über die handschuh-vz ich weiss dass da crap drauf is aber wie gesagt ohne höheren und dann war alles geld weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flocklif (4. September 2008)

Ahso, na klar ists erlaubt den link in deinen guide einzuarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei der Gelegenheit, mein neues Projekt, "Wollt auch mal Schurke sein", nocht nicht ganz fertig, und rl bedingt dauerts auch noch nen bischen was.
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Flockrock
MfG Flo
Ps.: Grüße an dudu zurück und sonst auch an alle die ich kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (14. September 2008)

suche noch dringend nen verzauberer auf aszahra der die alte +30heal auf handschuhe kann heisst heilkraft
tg + mats sind da aber find ingame niemand
/w marosan


----------



## Xaenon (14. September 2008)

Also ich find 19er PVP übelst funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und geiler Thread.
War bestimmt ne menge Arbeit.

Edit: @pirmin93
Das mein Priest http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Boxenluda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider war bis jetzt immer noch net die Offhand im ah die du schon hast -.-


----------



## Spliffmaster (14. September 2008)

Hier ist mein Imba schurke xD

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Woo%C3%B3t


Der Angelhut kommt auch noch iwann -.-^^


----------



## nuriina (15. September 2008)

Die neuen BoA-Items auf 19:

http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=somebeta1cb6.jpg 

Ganz interessant finde ich den Dolch für einen 10er Schurken, wenn es noch aktuell ist das die Werte immer alle 10 Level weiter skalieren. Die Schultern werden wohl auch Talbarmantel und Schlangenschultern ablösen.


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. September 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Die neuen BoA-Items auf 19:
> 
> http://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=somebeta1cb6.jpg
> 
> Ganz interessant finde ich den Dolch für einen 10er Schurken, wenn es noch aktuell ist das die Werte immer alle 10 Level weiter skalieren. Die Schultern werden wohl auch Talbarmantel und Schlangenschultern ablösen.




Weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll. Die eine Schulter unten mitte ist Platte auf stufe 19. Kriegt mein kleiner Krieger etwa in Zukunft Platte? Oda haste hier ein Fakebildchen geangelt?


----------



## Kertar (17. September 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll. Die eine Schulter unten mitte ist Platte auf stufe 19. Kriegt mein kleiner Krieger etwa in Zukunft Platte? Oda haste hier ein Fakebildchen geangelt?



Richtig informieren, ist durch Bluepost bestätigt, dass die Klassen, die später platte tragen können, diese boa platte items auch tragen können. ich weiss jetzt net genau wos steht, stimmt auf jeden fall.


----------



## Weishaupt1 (17. September 2008)

Die Plattenschulter wird dann zu Schwerer Rüstung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (18. September 2008)

Moin,

unter Punkt 0 habe ich einen vorläufigen "Newsticker" eingebaut. 
Mir fehlt selber momentan etwas die Zeit alles rauszusuchen. 
Wer also Neuigkeiten hat, immer fleissig posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später nach dem Addon wird alles überarbeitet und irgendwie eingebaut. 

So wie es aussieht wird sich eine ganze Menge ändern und ich werde einiges zu tun haben. 
Was / wie weiß ich selber noch nicht genau ...

Grüße

KSP


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bergbau auf 375 skillen mit lvl 19 ?

Mein erster Erfahrungsbericht unter Punkt Null im topic 

Bis balg & Gruß


KSP


----------



## Kertar (24. September 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hattest ja noch richtig glück mit thorium, ich musst über 250 thoriumerze verhütten, um auf 290 zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, für Bergbau muss man mindestens 195 ep investieren.

Allerdings ist es möglich kürschnern komplett ohne ep zu skillen, mit einem ep polster kleiner als 195 sollte man das allerdings lassen, weil die gefahr ausversehn doch noch ein gebiet zu entdecken zu groß ist.

Man muss einfach nur schauen, wo man schonmal war, möglich z.b. ist das gebiet um die arena von strangle, weil die nun wirklich jeder twink entdeckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Kyrius


----------



## Dreiklinge (24. September 2008)

Ach zum Thema Krieger 

http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08010042qj2.jpg 
Mein Höchster Crit von 773 gebufft..^^
(Und mein Equip ist nicht so perfekt muss es weiterhin verfeinern)

http://img146.imageshack.us/my.php?image=w...08230446oj0.jpg
Mein HP Rekord... gebufft 3128HP hatte damals kein +100HP entchant aufem Kopf
Muss mir noch paar Sachen holen zum Tanken
habe 2050HP in HPset
und im Dmgset ca. 1000-1200 hp (hab nen blackout^^)

mfg Dreiklinge

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Dreiklinge

Nice Thread


----------



## nuriina (25. September 2008)

Ich hab mir nen neuen Jäger gemacht (den alten hatte ich irgendwann auf 29 gespielt) mit dem ich hoffentlich Kürschnern und Kräuterkunde auf 375 spielen werde. EP Polster ist zumindest gross genug, gerade Level 18 geworden und schon alle Items bis auf den Angelhut und alle wichtigen Flugpunkte entdeckt.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...os&n=Kiteyu

Aber ich sags euch, Kräuterkunde zu skillen alleine mit 2 Accounts ist echt anstregend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreiklinge (25. September 2008)

Woher haste dein Wappenrock? oO ^^
oder sind die aus den Boosterpacks?


----------



## nuriina (25. September 2008)

Dreiklinge schrieb:


> Woher haste dein Wappenrock? oO ^^
> oder sind die aus den Boosterpacks?




Ja, WoW TCG. Sieht besser aus, als der Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer ;-) 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...lygos&n=Ten 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...os&n=Flagge

haben auch einen ;-)


----------



## Dreiklinge (25. September 2008)

Yeah Stylo Mylo jetzt hat man eine "höhere Dropprate" als vorher in den Boosterpacks oder?^^
Sind ja jetzt mehrere Wappenröcke

- Wappenrock der Wettkämpfer geht sooo


Edit: Ahjo war ja mit diesem Pkt. System da die man mit den Boosterpacks sammelt^^


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (27. September 2008)

Neues von mir im Punkt 0  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phexus (27. September 2008)

möchte mal meinen pvp Twink vorzeigen:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Nebuzardar

fast perfekt denke ich. Die Verzauberung ist eine Rufverzauberung der Thoriumbruderschaft. Habe lange suchen müssen, bis ich wen fand. Habe noch einen Stab mit Agi, falls ich in den Nahkampf komme.


----------



## Radric (27. September 2008)

Guten Tag,

ich habe noch eine kleine Frage bezüglich der Naxx-Enchants:
Wie man bei diesem netten Twink
sehen kann, hat er sich den Enchant auf eine weiße Schulter gepackt, müsste dieser aber nich auch auf 
grüne/blaue Schultern möglich sein, solange diese noch nicht gebunden sind?
Ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Schultern zum verzaubernden Spieler rübergehandelt werden müssen, 
und nicht direkt im Handelsfenster verzaubert werden können, so wie die BC-Enchants.
Würden grüne/blaue Schultern dann direkt beim Verzaubern Seelengebunden?

Ich danke im vorraus für Antworten!


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (27. September 2008)

Radric schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> ich habe noch eine kleine Frage bezüglich der Naxx-Enchants:
> Wie man bei diesem netten Twink
> ...




Für lvl 19 gibt es keine ungebundenen grünen oder blauen Schultern.

Ansonsten ist es möglich.


----------



## Radric (27. September 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Für lvl 19 gibt es keine ungebundenen grünen oder blauen Schultern.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es möglich.



Ok, danke für die Antwort.
Das wusste ich nciht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (1. Oktober 2008)

Theretisch müsste Naxx ja auf die neuen Bind-to-Account Items funktionieren. Heist aber das man selber das Enchant noch auf der Bank haben müsste. Habe auf meinem Server leider niemanden gefunden der das Enchant noch hat, muss also ohne auskommen. Hätte schon so 2-3k hingeblättert. ^^


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (1. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Theretisch müsste Naxx ja auf die neuen Bind-to-Account Items funktionieren. Heist aber das man selber das Enchant noch auf der Bank haben müsste. Habe auf meinem Server leider niemanden gefunden der das Enchant noch hat, muss also ohne auskommen. Hätte schon so 2-3k hingeblättert. ^^



Bei der Geschichte bin ich auch am rätseln .... was ist mit Aldor Seher Verz. ?  Mit main Schulter fertig machen ( oder den neuen Schulterverz.? )  und dann an twink ? 

Verschwinden die Verz. beim twink ?
Ist das item nicht mehr BOA dann sondern seelengebunden ? 

Grüße 

KSP


----------



## Dreiklinge (3. Oktober 2008)

@ Kombinat Schwarze pumpe

Die naxx entchants sind legal, aber die seher & aldor sachen sind exploits
sind soweit ich weiss nur ab 70+ verwendbar

also lieber finger weg davon^^

und man bekommt die seher sachen nicht mehr auf 19er Schultern, sind zu Low, wurde gefixt es gabs da mal ein trick mit der gildenbank oder so auch gefixt^^ also keine chance damit

die die das drauf haben hatten glück das es vor dem fixen war


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (3. Oktober 2008)

Dreiklinge schrieb:


> @ Kombinat Schwarze pumpe
> 
> Die naxx entchants sind legal, aber die seher & aldor sachen sind exploits
> sind soweit ich weiss nur ab 70+ verwendbar
> ...



^^  Die die es drauf haben, haben einen exploit genutzt .
Ich rede von den neuen BOA items und Aldor / Seher Verz. ( und natürlich NAXX & neue Verz. ) ...  diese items kann man so wie es aussieht dann an den twink schicken - nur was passiert dann mit den Verz. ? DAS ist das Rätsel !
Oder hab ich hier nen Denkfehler oO  ?


----------



## Rollfl (6. Oktober 2008)

@topic

thx für infos hat sich jemand mühe gemacht^^

ich hatte selbst auch mal einen "pvp-twink"
es war als mein pala noch main war und is schon ziemlich lange her...
ich hab einen jäger auf lvl 29 gespielt da meiner meinung im 29ger pvp am meisten los ist (neben den 70ger =)

ich find, dass 3klassen, im 29ger pvp, einfach nur geil sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1.Schamane: nicht nur gut wegen der wolfsgestalt in der man am besten die flagge hohlen kann sondern auch weil man als verstärker übel vel schaden macht, den flggenträger notheilen kann
2.Jäger: find ich ist im 29ger am besten zu spielen, man lässt die gegner nicht zu sehr an sich ran, macht sehr gut schaden, kann gegner aufspüren, legt frostfallen, is durch aspekt des tigers 30% schneller
3.Schurke: mit verzauberungen (theoretisch auch ohne, wenn man die kohle nicht hat=) sehr schwerer gegner, mit stealth perfekter angreifer (oder deffer) und dank sprint auch ein guter flaggenträger

so das is jetz mal mein senf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern meine 19er Jägerin auf 375 kürschnern geskillt. Das Ende 300-375 war echt hart, rund um die Ehrenfeste die Eber mit dem Main zu einer Stelle gepullt und gekillt und dann auf den Twink umgeloggt und gekürschnert.  Ca. jeder 8. Mob gab einen Punkt, habe also ca. 600 Kills gebraucht. Jeden Tag 10 Punkte, da hat man das aber innerhalb einer Woche locker geschafft. Am End ewird mir das mit dem nächsten Patch 5% Crit mehr bringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (7. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Hab gestern meine 19er Jägerin auf 375 kürschnern geskillt. Das Ende 300-375 war echt hart, rund um die Ehrenfeste die Eber mit dem Main zu einer Stelle gepullt und gekillt und dann auf den Twink umgeloggt und gekürschnert.  Ca. jeder 8. Mob gab einen Punkt, habe also ca. 600 Kills gebraucht. Jeden Tag 10 Punkte, da hat man das aber innerhalb einer Woche locker geschafft. Am End ewird mir das mit dem nächsten Patch 5% Crit mehr bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dickes Gratz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ! 

Bin noch dabei ... und es dauert noch ein bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Somelia (7. Oktober 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Ich rede von den neuen BOA items und Aldor / Seher Verz. ( und natürlich NAXX & neue Verz. ) ...  diese items kann man so wie es aussieht dann an den twink schicken - nur was passiert dann mit den Verz. ? DAS ist das Rätsel !
> Oder hab ich hier nen Denkfehler oO  ?



BoA-Items werden mit Aldor-/Seherenchant nicht mehr für Twinks nutzbar sein

Zu den Berufen habe ich einen kleinen Guide geschrieben, mit dem man diese recht gut maxen kann:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?f...;pageNo=11& 

Es gibt natürlich noch andere Wege, aber so haben wir es in der Gilde gemacht.

Gruß Somelia


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (7. Oktober 2008)

Somelia schrieb:


> BoA-Items werden mit Aldor-/Seherenchant nicht mehr für Twinks nutzbar sein
> 
> Zu den Berufen habe ich einen kleinen Guide geschrieben, mit dem man diese recht gut maxen kann:
> 
> ...



Hiho Somelia, 

schöner guide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Danke  , habe ich mal verlinkt .

Grüße

Fighter


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. Oktober 2008)

Bald ist Patch Day  - 
...die chars die ich bei den Berufen hochskillen wollte / will werde ich wohl schaffen bis Mittwoch.
...leider habe ich bisher nicht, wie erhofft, noch alle Verz bekommen könnendie ich gerne haben möchte^^

Bei uns auf dem Server ist zwar eine Gilde, die regelmäßig ( bzw einer der es organisiert ) Naxx gehen aber meine Angebote für die gedroppten Schulterverz haben bisher scheinbar nicht ausgereicht oder die Spieler wollten diese selber nutzen ^^ .

Ich hoffe es passiert in dieser Hinsicht noch etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacktempel (12. Oktober 2008)

Tja, leider leider soll es für PvP bald EP geben, was die lvl 19 PvP-Twinks hinfällig macht - zum Glück hab ich das rechtzeitig mitbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber schade isses  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Black


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. Oktober 2008)

Blacktempel schrieb:


> Tja, leider leider soll es für PvP bald EP geben, was die lvl 19 PvP-Twinks hinfällig macht - zum Glück hab ich das rechtzeitig mitbekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Bla Bla , spam woanders rum ! 


Danke

PS:
They also want players to be able to level up in battlegrounds through XP rewards in addition of honor. Daily quests will also be added.   

ich hab bisher nichts offizelles deutsches gefunden - von daher ist es etwas schwammig wenn man es übersetzt


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. Oktober 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Bla Bla , spam woanders rum !
> 
> 
> Danke
> ...



http://blue.mmo-champion.com/1/10697502130...-blue-post.html


----------



## nuriina (13. Oktober 2008)

Was wollten Sie denn bei dir haben KombinatSchwarzePumpe? Bei mir waren es 20-25k. ^^ Ich werde wohl auch ohne Naxx leben müssen.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (13. Oktober 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Was wollten Sie denn bei dir haben KombinatSchwarzePumpe? Bei mir waren es 20-25k. ^^ Ich werde wohl auch ohne Naxx leben müssen.




siehe Postfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFlix (13. Oktober 2008)

Zum Addon hab ich jetzt noch eine letzte Frage:
Wenn ich jetzt bsp. Weise auf sagen wir Boa Schuhe die gerade bei meinem 70er sind 12 Stamina drauf mache und sie dann meinem 19er schicke...ist die verzauberung dann weg oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

Tja, ihr lieben PvP Roxxor die im 70er BG nix auf die Reihe bekommen, das wars dann für euch, jetzt werden IHR wieder gekillt...


----------



## notoes (13. Oktober 2008)

akoras, offensichtlich bist du dem englischen NICHT mächtig...oder du kannst nicht  / hast keine lust zu lesen....
aber weil ich heute nen guten tag habe, fass ich die worte ( in englisch geschrieben) einfach mal kurz, fuer dich und deine hirnamputierten flamerfreunde, zusammen...

dort steht : es ist weder kurz vor dem patch oder kurz nach dem addon vorgesehen xp fuer kills / siege / verlorene schlachtfelder o. ä. zu vergeben....weiter steht dort : "tigole" hat sich gedanken ueber eine überarbeitung des pvp-systems gemacht, "wir" (also blizzard / entwicklerteam) halten uns die möglichkeit das geforderte ins spiel zu implementieren offen...GEPLANT ist aber derzeit nichts...

bitteschoen habe ich gerne gemacht 
und @ akoras....du solltest deine zeit, in der du es tatsächlich schaffst 1,6k beiträge (oO krank?) in einem forum zu verfassen, lieber 9te klasse hauptschule nachholen oder ein englischbuch durcharbeiten...lesen bildet...

mfg notoes


----------



## Arkoras (13. Oktober 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> tatsächlich schaffst 1,6k beiträge (oO krank?) in einem forum zu verfassen
> mfg notoes



Kennst du b1ubb?

PS: Blizzard sagt auch zuerst, wir denken drüber nach 2 Skillungen zwischen denen man wechseln kann einzuführen, na was kommt jetzt? Genauso wird auch hier sein


----------



## notoes (14. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb interessiert michn scheiß...was hat der ueberhaupt damit zu tun? versuch nicht von dir abzulenken....

ich weiß nicht was du mir damit sagen willst? 2 skillungen ...gut und schoen, wecheln ohne gold zu zahlen? toll fuer priester, magier zB...
trotzdem hat das nichts damit zutun das du dich in einem thread der zum austausch von "tipps +tricks" für 19er , und spieler die sich mit diesem thema befassen, dermaßen schadenfroh, unüberlegt, und lächerlich mit selbstgefälligen, ueberheblichen kommentaren so zum affen machst...

hast gut versucht dich rauszureden...hat NICHT funktioniert...

was wird hier genauso sein? ...NICHTS wird hier genauso sein...es bleibt alles beim alten...und leute wie du koennen weiter 15 seiten wall of text voll heulen weil ihr waehrend ihr in 4 std von 10 auf 20 lvlt,  2 mal ws verloren habt...


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (14. Oktober 2008)

Mr. "1,7k Beiträge bei buffed" , EP für PvP gab es schonmal. Gelevelt hat keiner der es nicht wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zeig mir einen blauen, deutschen post, welcher beinhaltet, das man  *im* BG durch Sieg, EP bekommt und leveln kann.  

Danke im Voraus -  ansonsten bye bye


----------



## MrFlix (14. Oktober 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Zum Addon hab ich jetzt noch eine letzte Frage:
> Wenn ich jetzt bsp. Weise auf sagen wir Boa Schuhe die gerade bei meinem 70er sind 12 Stamina drauf mache und sie dann meinem 19er schicke...ist die verzauberung dann weg oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Oktober 2008)

1.) Was ist "Boa"?
2.) Wie kommst du darauf?
3.) Im schlimmsten Fall werden die Schuhe beim Verzaubern gebunden, dh du kannst sie danach nicht mehr verschicken


----------



## nuriina (14. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Was ist "Boa"?



Das ist ein neuer Status den ein Item haben kann neben BoE und BoP: Bind on Account. Du kannst diese Items innerhalb deines Accounts / Realms verschicken und diese skalieren dann mit dem Level des Chars.

Mein Stand ist das diese Itemlevel 1 haben dementsprechend keine BC / WotLK VZ kriegen können.


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> was wird hier genauso sein? ...NICHTS wird hier genauso sein...es bleibt alles beim alten...und leute wie du koennen weiter 15 seiten wall of text voll heulen weil ihr waehrend ihr in 4 std von 10 auf 20 lvlt,  2 mal ws verloren habt...



Da scheint einer angst zu haben gar nichts mehr auf die reihe zu bekommen, wenn sein roxxor pvp twink plötzlich 20 ist...


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (14. Oktober 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Da scheint einer angst zu haben gar nichts mehr auf die reihe zu bekommen, wenn sein roxxor pvp twink plötzlich 20 ist...



Arkoras, schon mal aufgefallen das immer nur die Nichttwinker rumheulen ... ? 

Und jetzt sag ich es nochmal etwas deutlicher :

Bitte zisch ab ! 
Lies auf der ersten Seite den ersten Satz - und denk nach !
Versuch deine Forums Beiträge woandes zu pushen !
Deine verbalen Ergüsse in Schriftform interessieren nicht !


----------



## Aehzenbaer (14. Oktober 2008)

du hast doch mit deinem imba roxXo0r 70er gar nix mit 19er pvp am hut, also warum nervt es dich ?
desweiteren freu dich doch wenn diese "noobs" beim 19er bleiben, so haste ganz ganz ganz ganz oben ne herausforderung-.-
btw. ich glaube das die schwarze pumpe dich mit seinem 19er owned, lowbob !


----------



## Arkoras (14. Oktober 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Deine verbalen Ergüsse in Schriftform interessieren nicht !



Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft das mich deine Meinung interessiert oder??


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Oktober 2008)

Aber du glaubst, dass uns Twinkern deine Polemik interessiert?


----------



## Niem16 (14. Oktober 2008)

ohje leuts also der der das thema gemacht hat hat schon mal kein Real live da geb ich einigen recht und jeder macht sein 19 pvp twink wie er es für richtig hält und fertig


----------



## MrFlix (14. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Was ist "Boa"?
> 2.) Wie kommst du darauf?
> 3.) Im schlimmsten Fall werden die Schuhe beim Verzaubern gebunden, dh du kannst sie danach nicht mehr verschicken



Was offizielles gibts dazu nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (14. Oktober 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Was offizielles gibts dazu nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu vielen Dingen die machbar sind gibt es nichts "offizelles".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und man muss eben mit den Informationen versuchen auszukommen die "zusammen getragen" werden - ob nun vom Beta Server oder Test Server. 
Wie, was genau funktioniert, werden wir bald wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (15. Oktober 2008)

Gibt übrigens nen Bug 225-300 Bergbau bringt ganze 700 HP. Ist auf den Ami-Servern bestätigt. Wird aber sicher schnell einen Hotfix geben. Ich freu mich schon auf meinen 2000 HP Priester nachher.  ^^ Die anderen Chars sind leider alle schon über 300 Bergbau...

edit: http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...os&n=Flagge ^^

Das lustige ist das meine Random-Armschienen ".. der Heilung" trotz Zaubermacht immer noch so heissen wie früher.


----------



## nuriina (16. Oktober 2008)

War gestern leider verhindert viel rumzuprobieren, aber sowas sieht nett aus:

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.x...=Elune&n=Wr

Soll aber mittlerweile gefixt sein. Gegenstände werden rot angezeigt, siehe auch http://pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16056


----------



## MrFlix (16. Oktober 2008)

leider leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ganz kurz in den genuss dieses hammer stabs gekommen mitm priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (17. Oktober 2008)

Momentan ist einiges verbuggt ^^

Hatte vorhin ( gegen 01-00 Uhr )  das Vergnügen gegen 19er Twinks von englisch-sprachigen EU Servern zu spielen.
War recht lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   mal andere Gesichter , auch wenn die Allianz gnadenlos überlegen war.

Alle BGs auf Alex ( Todbringer ) sind momentan international gemischt. ( 19er & 70er zumindest ) .

Ich fänd es extrem schön, wenn das so bleibt. Hatte ich vor so ca 1,5 Jahren ja mal in meinem "Vorschlags thread" im WoW Forum gepostet ( wie auch so einige andere Ideen^^ ) 

das Original aus Mitte 2007
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

der 2te Teil:
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=1

und der aktuelle ( müsste ich auch mal aktualisieren^^ ) 
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...18079&sid=3

Würd mich freuen wenn ihr da mal reinschaut usw .... aber schreibt wenn bitte im 3ten Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße 

KSP


----------



## Don vom See (18. Oktober 2008)

Das Unangenehmste nach dem Patch für PVP Hunter finde ich den Reset der Petskills und Erfahrungspunkte. Da keine EP mehr gesammelt werden können sind Ausdauer/Nat.Rüstung etc. nicht mehr erreichbar.
Und Humanoidentöten fehlt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoolywood (18. Oktober 2008)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Waldfreund ist meiner ich denke mal das mir jeder zustimmt das ich viele lege bevor sie da sind nur seit dem patsh legen mich plötzlich palas sehr merkwürdig ^^


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (22. Oktober 2008)

Das neuste von Blizz:

Test Real Patch Notes World of Warcraft PTR Patch 3.0.3 :

http://www.wow-europe.com/en/info/underdev/testrealm.html

Professions

The level requirements required to train gathering skills have been removed.


----------



## nuriina (22. Oktober 2008)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Das neuste von Blizz:
> 
> Test Real Patch Notes World of Warcraft PTR Patch 3.0.3 :
> 
> ...




Eigentlich schade, weil das bedeutet, dass man nur mit sehr viel Aufwand einen wettbewerbsfähigen Twink machen kann. Gleichzeitig bedeutet das aber auch das Ende von den Semi-Twinks die in meinen mit Defias-Set und 2 mal Feurige Waffe den FH farmen zu dürfen.


----------



## nuriina (24. Oktober 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=6043#985732 beschleunigt jetzt auch Spell und Fernkampfwaffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ganz nett, mein Jäger kann jetzt auf über 50dps kommen damit.

Balanced hat er 1500 hp / 1500 mana / 45 dps / 20% crit.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...os&n=Kiteyu

Ob das Eisengegengewicht bei zB. Magiern sinnvoll ist kann ich noch nicht wirklich sagen. Ich denke sie verlieren dadurch  zu viel Stats.


----------



## WeRkO (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab mal ne Frage, mit Inscription kann man sich ja ganz nette Buchbände basteln, würde sich das lohnen (auf Heilpriest bezogen)?


----------



## Siebäsiech (24. Oktober 2008)

Auf meinem Server wollte sich heute einer 12 Ausweichwertung auf seinen Wachpostenumhang zaubern lassen, wir mussten feststellen das man dafür lvl 35 sein muss.

Hmm, wisst ihr was da drüber? Wurde dieses Rezept generft?

Kurz vor dem Patch hatte ich diesen Zauber noch draufmachen können.


----------



## Siebäsiech (24. Oktober 2008)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage, mit Inscription kann man sich ja ganz nette Buchbände basteln, würde sich das lohnen (auf Heilpriest bezogen)?



Du meinst http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=43654

Hab mir das auch schon durch den Kopf gehen lassen, aber wenn man die Stats ausrechnet sind die 2h Stäbe besser, weils keine schlaue 1h Waffe für Caster gibt.

4 Zaubermacht auf nem Kolben ist nicht der Reisser, und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht den Braten auch nicht wirklich heiss.

Hab meinen 17er Priester momentan mit nem Hexenstock ausgerüstet, der hat 9 Zaubermacht und 8 int, zum vergleich dazu gibts den Foliant der Dämmerung mit 6 Zaubermacht und 6 Int.

Nun man könnte mit dem Foliant 1 Zaubermachtpunkt mehr rausholen als mit dem Hexenstock, aber dafür muss man auf 2 Intpunkte verzichten. 
Und der Hexenstock ist auch nicht der Heilerstab schlechthin, ich persönlich würd den  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 empfehlen, der aktuell 13 Zaubermacht hat. Oder auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der von allem etwas hat.

Aber es ist jedem selbst überlassen was er für besser empfindet. Jenachdem einer schwört auf Int, ein anderer wiederum villeicht eher auf Wille oder auf Zaubermacht. 

Den Foliant könnte man zusammen mit dem Dolch gut mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gleichsetzen. Man kriegt auch 10 int, zusätzlich +6 Zaubermacht +2 wille, müsste aber auf 6 ausdauer vezichten.


----------



## Siebäsiech (25. Oktober 2008)

Aber villeicht dürfte der Foliant http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=43654 für Mages oder Hexer etwas interessanter sein, zusammen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibts nen interessanten mix.


----------



## nuriina (30. Oktober 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Aber villeicht dürfte der Foliant http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=43654 für Mages oder Hexer etwas interessanter sein, zusammen mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hmm als Hexer oder Magier würd ich als erstes aber auf Ausdauer setzen. Aber als Alternativ-Set sicher ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (31. Oktober 2008)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Aber villeicht dürfte der Foliant http://lichking.buffed.de/?i=43654 für Mages oder Hexer etwas interessanter sein, zusammen mit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, jeder hat so seine Vorstellungen von seinem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aaaaber ^^

Wer einen 19er char hat, der hat in der Regel Ing als Beruf um die Brille inkl Verz zu tragen. 
Dieser hat dann in der Regel noch einen Hauptberuf frei - wie jeder weiß gibt es Buffs für Berufe. Und da finde ich persönlich BB ( eben Ausdauer )  am sinnvollsten.

Wer etwas mehr ambitioniert ist hat seinen char mit Angelequip ausgerüstet bzw will es oder ist dabei. 
Dieser char wird in der Regel auch mit 2 Hauptberufen geskilled, die etwas mehr bringen wie eine Nebenhand - Kräuter sammeln, Kürschnern oder eben BergBau ( wenn es von den EP her machbar ist )

Da man für die oben verlinkte Nebenhand einen Hauptberuf belegt, ist sie zumindest für mich und meinen Hexer ( der bisher allerdings keinen weiteren Beruf erlernt hat - mangels Zeit und dazu noch anderer Realm ), völlig uninteressant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -  aber vielleicht eine Alternative wenn ich zu faul bin z.B. BB zu skillen ^^  oder für chars die Mangels EP nix mehr machen können ( hab selber so einen^^ ) 

Die Nebenhand und weitere items werden früher oder später auch noch mit in den guide eingebaut - nur ein bissel Zeit muss ich haben ( und Lust ^^ )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße 

Fighter


----------



## notoes (6. November 2008)

hi, so unnötig find ich das garnet mit der inschriftkunde, hab meinen mage(1,4k hp- unbuffed) ohne bb/kräuter/kürschnern, auch mit diesem beruf bis 150 ausgestattet, un der hier angesprochene foliant ist ja nicht der einzige brauchbare. komme damit sehr gut hin und konnte mein dmg gear / balanced gear, mit den folianten sogar noch etwas aufrüsten (dmg (+zauberoel / feuermachtelixier = 193spell)) 
und die rollen sind auch auf diesem lvl nicht unbrauchbar...
die option bb (seit patch 3.0.3) glücklicherweise wieder machbar kann ich immernoch nachholen da ich bereits beim angeln glück hatte und nicht auf ingi angewiesen bin.

und nochwas: normal isses ned meine art hier rumzukotzen oder mich ueber andere klassen auszuweinen...da ich in der regel davon ausging das bei "auf gleichem niveau" equipten chars, klassenunabhängig, der "skill" entscheidet...aber was im moment mit hunter abgeht is ja nur noch OP, es kann doch nicht sein das diese klasse als einzige ALLEN andern klassen ueberlegen ist...trotz rogue buff ( offhandschaden/energieregg), mage + priester (zauberunterbrechung+aenderung in spellpower) dachte ich und viele andere aus meinem bekanntenkreis es waere möglich den hunterhorden einhalt zu gebieten (xD) 
aber siehe da ...mehr dmg durch petbuff, schnellere dmg, sprint durch dodge ( un dazu noch dodgebuff) usw...ist es nun richtig schlimm und man steht einer im ws einer alligrp von 6/10 hunter gegenueber...

aber damit ned genug, dank neuer pets(spinne z ist man huntern (+erschuetternder schuss) hilflos ausgeliefert, so schaft es auch ein durchschnittsequipter hunter mit "klein timmys blasrohr und der 30stam/10agi VZ =780life" einen 170agi schurken mit unbuffed 1,5k life ohne große mühe ueber die halbe map zu kiten und sogar mit lvl 18 schon 3 mal so viel dmg wie bereits genannter schurke zu machen...

es ist das erste mal (im 70er sowie 19er pvp) das ich entschieden im namen aller die sich nicht auf das niveau des durchschnittlichen pvpkiddies begeben wollen und hunter spielen^^, fordere: NERF PLS...(wenigstens n bissl)

sry fuer whine und flame ,
mitleidsschreiben oder dankesreden nehme ich gern als PM zur kenntniss,
cu notoes


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (6. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> ...
> und nochwas: normal isses ned meine art hier rumzukotzen oder mich ueber andere klassen auszuweinen...da ich in der regel davon ausging das bei "auf gleichem niveau" equipten chars, klassenunabhängig, der "skill" entscheidet...aber was im moment mit hunter abgeht is ja nur noch OP, es kann doch nicht sein das diese klasse als einzige ALLEN andern klassen ueberlegen ist...trotz rogue buff ( offhandschaden/energieregg), mage + priester (zauberunterbrechung+aenderung in spellpower) dachte ich und viele andere aus meinem bekanntenkreis es waere möglich den hunterhorden einhalt zu gebieten (xD)
> aber siehe da ...mehr dmg durch petbuff, schnellere dmg, sprint durch dodge ( un dazu noch dodgebuff) usw...ist es nun richtig schlimm und man steht einer im ws einer alligrp von 6/10 hunter gegenueber...
> 
> ...



soso ^^

War nach dem patch noch nicht wieder im BG mit meinem Jäger. von daher kann ich dazu nicht viel sagen ...
Aber wer sich kiten lässt, ist meist selber schuld - da gehören 2 zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn DEIN team nicht in der Lage ist, dich zu heilen wenn du gekitet wirst oder den vermeindlichen roxxor mit 780 life zu killen, würde ich eher mal was am teamwork machen.
Achja, mein 19er Jäger hatte grade mal 1k life - allerdings entsprechend mehr AP. 

Mal sehen, werde vermutlich erst nach Erscheinen des Addon wieder ins 19er BG kommen ...


Grüße

Roxxor Kiddy & Kite-Profi  KSP


----------



## notoes (7. November 2008)

ok, das trifft mich kritisch unter der guertelinie^^

natuerlich weiß ich das zu kiten 2 gehoern, natuerlich bin ich ned so bloed mich kiten zu lassen...aber ernsthaft...probier ma wegzukommen...ohne sprint...und sooft wie dichn hunter neuerdings slowen kann, kannst du das ned aufheben...eine insignie reicht da ned...selbt wenn sprint rdy is kommste in den seltensten fällen weg...da den schurken leider(oder vllt zum glück aller andern klassen) vanish fehlt^^  (die reichweite von schuessen wurde glaube ich uebrigens auch erhoeht)
man sieht sich angesichts instant sprint (durch dodge), verhältnissmäsig hoher petdmg und einem atemberaubenden angriffstempo, untergehn in einem gewusel voll roter und lilaner zahlen...

die sache mit dem heal haste schoen gesagt und ich danke dir fuer deine belustigenden worte KSP, aber : 
ich rede ned von grp oder stam bg...sondern von random, und das sieht aus hordesicht eher mau aus, n 450hp priest mit knapp 23 spell kann zwar versuchen mich zu heilen wird es jedoch nicht schaffen mich im angesicht des schadens den selbst ein mäßig equipter hunter macht, lange am leben zu halten.
...der durchschittliche heiler im bg ist lvl 17, schami oder priest, hat 2 ma in rf geheilt und versucht lieber die flag zu tappen als zu heilen...soviel zu teamwork...
ich werde dich ma auf deinem realm besuchen um mich bei einem gemütlichen lagerfeuer mal mit dir zu unterhalten^^ vllt trans ich auch mal nen char auf deinen server um was ueber teamwork zu lernen

ich danke dir trotz deiner offensichtlich positiven einstellung zu "roxxorkiddieomgroflhuntamachtjetzdämätsch" einstellung fuer alles was du hier machst und fuer deinen erheiternden flame^^ 

/love
/hug
/peon

cu all notoes


----------



## nuriina (7. November 2008)

Hunter ist im Moment definitiv OP. Ich spiel meinen auch nur wenn ich bequem auf dem Sessel entspannen will. ;-) Doppelt so viel Damage wie der Zweit-Plazierte sind kein Problem wenn man böse am zergen ist. ;-)


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (7. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> ok, das trifft mich kritisch unter der guertelinie^^
> 
> natuerlich weiß ich das zu kiten 2 gehoern, natuerlich bin ich ned so bloed mich kiten zu lassen...aber ernsthaft...probier ma wegzukommen...ohne sprint...und sooft wie dichn hunter neuerdings slowen kann, kannst du das ned aufheben...eine insignie reicht da ned...selbt wenn sprint rdy is kommste in den seltensten fällen weg...da den schurken leider(oder vllt zum glück aller andern klassen) vanish fehlt^^  (die reichweite von schuessen wurde glaube ich uebrigens auch erhoeht)
> man sieht sich angesichts instant sprint (durch dodge), verhältnissmäsig hoher petdmg und einem atemberaubenden angriffstempo, untergehn in einem gewusel voll roter und lilaner zahlen...
> ...



moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, wie schon erwähnt :  war mit meinem lang net mehr im BG ^^
Mein ( sogenannter ) flame bezüglich teamwork war doch recht allgemein gehalten ( dürfen sich auch einige aus meinem realm zu Herzen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - denn kritisch, irgendwo in den Weichteilen, wollte ich dich nicht treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings das geschilderte Zenario der momentanen Situation in deinem pool, ist bei uns nicht viel anders  - leider ( es sei denn in den letzten 6 Wochen ist vieles anders geworden ).
Einen Transfer kann ich dir momentan nicht empfehlen - ich selber werde vermutlich mit einem meiner chars in einen anderen realm wechseln. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wohin und wenn erst nach Erscheinen des Addons.
Einfach weil ich meinen ehemals 19er für 29 equipen werde ( versehentlich lvl up beim Berufe skillen ^^ )  und den neuen 19er erstmal auf 19 bringen werde ( momentan lvl 4 Jäger ^^ ).

Warum ich Jäger spiele, kann ich dir auch sagen : 
Ich habe mit Thefighter jahrelang den Flaggendepp gemacht ( damals WS ehrfürchtig mit 9800 ehrenhaften ). Habe noch einen Druiden eine zeitlang gespielt und einen Hexer gelegentlich ( dieser ist stationiert auf einem anderen realm ) - mit beiden zusammen nicht mehr als rund 5k ehrenhaften Siegen. Bei diesen chars war das equipen am schönsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das mein Krieger von mir persönlich bevorzugt war / ist, liegt einfach daran, dass er mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat. Anfang diesen Jahres ( mit der 2. Auflage dieses guides, hier dann bei buffed.de ) kam mir die Idee mal einen 19er in einem anderen Realmpool zu bauen - eben mit "weniger" Unterstützung. Und eben eine Klasse die das Gegenteil des Flaggenträgers war - HP egal, max dmg ^^
Das Ergebnis war der kl. Elasto :
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Dmgsurprise

Name musste ich ändern, ansonsten bis auf die Schultern das equip welches ich mir auf Teldrassil zugelegt habe. 
Die Eckdaten habe ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf aber er hatte mit lvl 19 ca.  1050 HP, ca 325 AP, ca 25% crit.
Die Schultern waren der Grund für den Transfer nach Alex..
Ich denke mit meinem zukünftigen 19er Jäger werde ich nicht über 1250 HP kommen - aber ordentlich Bumms im Arm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin gespannt darauf wenn der "neue" 19er endlich fertig ist und ich ins BG kann *g*



nuriina schrieb:


> Hunter ist im Moment definitiv OP. Ich spiel meinen auch nur wenn ich bequem auf dem Sessel entspannen will. ;-) Doppelt so viel Damage wie der Zweit-Plazierte sind kein Problem wenn man böse am zergen ist. ;-)



Ich bin "leider" extrem Flaggen / Sieg orientiert. Ein Zerg zur passenden Zeit ist etwas feines, nur ich selber habe immer die Angewohnheit zur Flagge zu greifen,  auch mit nur 1k life ^^  was nicht immer von Vorteil ist. Aber wenn die HP Monster am zergen sind muss sich eben jemand anders darum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich auf das equipen und auf viele schöne Runde im BG mit dem Addon 

Viele Grüße KSP


----------



## Siebäsiech (8. November 2008)

Hmm, hab momentan kein grund zum klagen mit meinem Kriegerchen. 
Würd momentan im duell gegen ziemlich jeden gewinnen.

Dank Kniesehne kommt auch ein Jäger nicht davon und ich kann die in aller ruhe niederbashen.

Find ich ehrlich gesagt gut, das die möchtegernroxxorschurkis mal auf die Nase bekommen, fands eh langsam eintönig mit mindestens 5 Schurken pro Kampf und BG mit grünfackelnden schwertchen und Dolchen.

Ich hab meinem Krieger nun auch mal so 25 Bew auf die Waffe verpasst, und das ist gar nicht mal so übel, hab nun um die 24% crit, wär fast noch ein Gedanke wert Kürschner zu skillen.
Nun bin ich ein Schwere Rüstung und 2h Waffentragender Roxxorschurke Die kleinen Gnome hassen mich dafür.

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...he&n=Storci


----------



## notoes (8. November 2008)

hi,

ich habs versucht n bissl uebertrieben darzustellen^^ das deine antwort ned als flame gemeint war, is mir klar 
ich war auchn bissl ueberascht dasn spieler der sich doch recht gut in der "world of nineteen"auskennt, jäger (ausgerechnet) so super findet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gegen einen gut gespielten hunter (vor patch und buffs + blablabla) hat man ja auch gern gespielt...stark, aber nicht unbesiegbar...
vor allem gab es nicht so VIELE...xD
toll find ich das du diese "experiment" sache auch schon ausprobiert hast, (schurke 2 entstand ohne main aufm server (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=41956).


@ Siebäsiech...vllt hab ich meine beiträge zu sehr aus der sicht eines schurken geschrieben. tatsache ist jedoch : trotz dem das ich 2 recht gut equipte schurken (nr1 mit dmg+balanced gear, nr2 mit haste+agi gear, beide mit min 270ap / 170agi) mein eigen nenne , spiele ich derzeit ueberwiegend mage +priester...und die haben durch das "hunter-problem" noch weniger zu lachen als meine schurken ( die ich im übrigen eigendlich kaum noch spiele)

das problem beläuft sich auch eher ned auf einen hunter sondern die menge der derzeit vorhandenen. 
das die schurken aufs maul bekommen find ich toll^^ (hamse aber vorher auch schon...und das es soviele schurken gab (yow, gab auch schon mehr) hat aus meiner sicht eine einfache ursache...

schurke als classic pvp klasse schlechthin, auf 19 bereits mit vielen fähigkeiten ausgestattet, mit dem bestem angebot von passenden teilen bereits im low lvl , schnell und leicht zu "pimpen" /twinken, verhältnissmässig billig und selbst ohne 30stam/10agi (oder gleichwertigen/hoeherwertigen hosenenchants) ist eine enorm starke klasse. klar das von den meisten die abgehn wollen diese klasse gewählt wurde, vor allem da es sich sehr lange nicht lohnte, mage + co zu "pimpen" 
...durch etliche aenderungen von seiten der entwickler ( viele neue teile, aufwertung einiger bereits vorhandener (grün = blau), weiterbestehen der hosenenchants fuer 19er ,zusammenfassung von heal/dmg usw) lohnte es sich fuer viele erfahrene spieler auf andere klassen auszuweichen oder von schurke auf andere klassen zu wechseln (mich und viele bekannte eingeschlossen)...diese zeit fand ich toll, da eine deutliche tendenz zu "balance", zu erkennen war. teams waren nicht mehr nur 10 vs 10 rogue sondern bunt gemischt wie im 60er / 70er bg

doch:
nach und nach (auch durch wegfallen der "deathzone") kam der neue trend auf hunter zu spielen...die entwicklung von einer duchaus gut balancierten aber nicht bevorzugten klasse, hin zu DER dmg klasse, die quasi von JEDEM attribut profiert und dazu fast ALLEN klassen (ausser krieger offensichtlich xD) selbst bei eher niedrig anzusiedelndem spielstil total ueberlegen ist finde ich nicht gut...(nein, garnet gut)
was dazu führt das nicht mehr der schurke die klasse klasse ist die "PWNT OIDA"...sondern der hunter, dank buff der grundfertigkeiten, ist dieser meiner meinung nach nicht mal so equiplastig wie schurke früher sondern, wie bereits angesprochen auch mit "casual" gear kaum zu besiegen , was in meinen augen OP ist.

und diese entwicklung ist in jeder hinsicht falsch... denn was jetzt schon an huntern im bg rumrennt wird noch schlimmer

naja, erst ma abwarten un vllt sieht man sich ma im bg^^ (glutsturm + raserei)

notoes


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2008)

Ich bin  gefuehlt der einzige heiler im bg,priester
habe nur 1,2k hp selfbuffed und 55 zaubermacht (47 ohne waffenbuff)
ich habe fast immer die aufgabe,das ein kriegertwink flagge hat,und ich ihn schuetze bis die anderen 8 unsere flagge zurueckkriegen.
<3 schattenwort schmerz und um das dach laufen


----------



## nuriina (9. November 2008)

@TheFigther Eigentlich bin ich auch sehr "flaggenorientiert", aber man muss ja mal testen was möglich ist und ich wollte mal abschätzen wie lange der Erfolg wohl dauern würde mit den 500k DMG in einem Warsong. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin im Moment auch ein wenig unzufrieden in meinem Realmpool, mein Jäger wird aber erstmal einen Ausflug auf einen englischen Server machen: Für die Naxx-VZ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt zwar im Realpool Verderbnis eine Menge Twinks, die wirklich guten sind aber selten.


----------



## Somelia (10. November 2008)

Hunter alleine sind gar nicht zu stark, sondern erst dadurch, dass sie in enormer Masse auftreten. Wurde ja oben schon genannt. Natürlich ist er im Zerg ein guter DD, aber kommt es darauf an ? Ich denke nicht...

Die Glyphe ist natürlich zu stark und nervt extrem.

Ansonsten ? Schurken sind schwächer geworden, aber sicher nicht "schwach". Immer noch übel genug, natürlich kann man im Zerg nicht viel machen. Zum Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heilerklassen sind extrem aufgewertet worden, und wenn ich hier lese, dass Jäger gegen Priester und Druiden mal locker gewinnen, muss ich mich schon wundern. Paladin, Priester und Druiden haben sicher eine 50% Chance, gegen gleichwertige Jäger zu gewinnen.

Krieger sind stärker geworden, aber sicher net so stark, dass sie gegen jeden gewinnen - da musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hexer ist schön aufgewertet worden, Magier auch, wobei der am wenigsten bekommen hat. Trotzdem sieht der Magier noch gegen viele Klassen gut aus.

Gar nicht geflamet wird der Eleschamie - warum nicht ? Wird kaum gespielt, weil viele leute gar nicht wissen was der kann.

1v1 ist ein Eleschamie kaum zu besiegen. Als Schurke hat man eine gute Chance (50%), andere Klassen haben gar keine ! Auch Jäger nicht, die mit 2700 HP (Bergbaubuffbug) und 1200er Lifebloom daherkommen. Weiss blos kaum einer, weil keiner so eine "Exotenklasse" spielen mag - die "rockt" ja nicht...

Patch ist also ganz ok, das einzige was nervt, ist die Jäger- und Kriegerglyphe

Somelia


----------



## Siebäsiech (10. November 2008)

Somelia schrieb:


> Krieger sind stärker geworden, aber sicher net so stark, dass sie gegen jeden gewinnen - da musste ich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, villeicht ist mein Kriegerchen momentan so unbesiegbar, weil er grad den Bergbaubuffbug hat, mit paarhundert HP weniger siehts dann villeicht wieder etwas anders aus.

Hab auch nen halbstarken Eleshamie, muss aber sagen das er nicht wirklich was reisst im BG. Er ist ein super Supporter, ja, und wenn einer was reissen will mit nem shami, dann muss er wirklich ne toprüstung haben, ansonsten ist er nicht wirklich spannend.
Shamie gegen Krieger, da hauste ihm ne dauerkniesehne rein, dass er nicht weglaufen kann mit seinem langsamlauftotem, und wenn er sich mal heilen will kannste ihn unterbrechen mit nem Schild. 
Naja, mein Kriegerchen kriegt nen guten Pala nicht platt, er mich aber auch nicht, könnte ne stunde gegen nen Pala kämpfen, oder solange bis ich keine Verbände mehr hab. Villeicht siehts gegen nen guten Shami ebenso aus, weiss ned, kenn keine guten auf unserem Pool.


----------



## Somelia (11. November 2008)

ich hab keine Ahnung, gegen was für Shamanen Du spielst, aber definitiv ist der Krieger ein Freewin für jeden guten Eleschamanen...

Du kannst einen Cast unterbrechen, das ist schön - alle 12 sec für 6 sec, dazwischen heile ich mich hoch, wenn es sein muss, Fakeheal gibt es dazu ja auch noch.

Kniesehne ist völlig egal, weil ein guter Schamane IMMER (!) den Nahkampf suchen wird--> Flammenzunge und Blitzschlagschild sind extrem viel Schaden, die sonst verschenkt werden. Ich will also viele Treffer bekommen, hoffe das ist einleuchtend.

Viele Spielen den Schamanen nur falsch und kacken deshalb im 19er ständig ab:

- Sie bleiben auf Range (größter Fehler überhaupt)
- Sie haben eine langsame Waffe (skaliert schlechter mit Flammenzunge)
- Sie versuchen Blitzschlag zu zaubern ( genau daran erkennt man, dass der Schamane nicht weiss, was er tut)
- Sie vernachlässigen ihr Blitzschlagschild (kostet kein Mana, ist instant und macht am Angreifer ordentlich Schaden)

Schamane ist deshalb der beste Offensivsupporter, weil er extrem viel Druck ausüben kann und zusätzlich (seit 3.x) noch dicke Heals (500-850) hat.
Dementsprechend ist er auch gegen jede Klasse im Vorteil, nur Schurken haben eine höhere Chance auf Sieg, weil die zum Kick noch Solarplexen können, und damit gut getimet den Heal des Schamanen fast komplett ausschalten können. Dazu müssen sie aber auch so spielen und net unnötig Energie verbraten^^

Priester und Druide haben eine Chance nicht zu sterben ( jo, killen können sie den Schamanen nicht), wenn sie Kräuterkunde voll ausgeskillt haben, da sie zu ihrem Heal noch den Hot nutzen können.

Der Rest kann das nicht - und verliert

Somelia

Der


----------



## nuriina (14. November 2008)

Ich würd gern mal gegen gute Klassen Spielen ausser Schurken und Priester. In meinem Realmpool gibts leider viel zu wenig Abwechslung was die Klassen angeht.

Btw. 19er Nachtelfen-Krieger können jetzt abfangen. ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

lol?
als priester gegen dds alleine:
nur gegen caster oder palas moeglich
gegen schurken 40% win
krieger und hunter 0 chancen 
ich kann nur schattenwort schmerz mit gesammt 300 dmg kasten und 240 gedankenschlag

und... hab mal gegen nen priest gekaempft:
schild sw:s schild sw:s beide bis nach 10 min 1 ner oom ist ,dann der andere und zauberstab duell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir bitte wer paar equipverbesserungen vorschlagen
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...l&n=Janeane


----------



## notoes (22. November 2008)

@dragon1 ...link= "Charakterdaten nicht verfügbar" sry...

aber: 
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd%C3%A0l%C3%A9 (healgear) 

und falls wieder verfügbar:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...n=Fr%C3%BChling (der beste priest gegen den ich je antreten durfte)

weiter fallen mir spontan leider keine ein, werd aber dranbleiben und dann editieren...

mfg notoes


----------



## dragon1 (22. November 2008)

notoes schrieb:


> @dragon1 ...link= "Charakterdaten nicht verfügbar" sry...
> 
> aber:
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...nd%C3%A0l%C3%A9 (healgear)
> ...


das problem ist das zaubermacht auf armschienen und waffe nirgends ist
und 2.
wie soll ich das arkanitarium auf den kopfplatz geben ?
wird das teil ned soulbound?


----------



## notoes (22. November 2008)

moin dragon
zaubermacht auf armschienen + waffe sind pre TBC enchants, also aus dem classic und waren eigendlich healenchants 
(waffe:heilkraft, armschiene:heilkraft) 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=23802 (argentumdämmerung-respektvoll) & http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=22750 (MC - molten core)

das kopfenchant ist das ergebniss von buchband des fokus (http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7484) und nein, die brille wird nicht seelengebunden, items werden nur duch die neuen enchants gebunden(z. B die glyphen bei den BC fraktionen) 
fuer enchants auf kopf, z. B. +10tempo, 150 mana fuer die man Bopitems braucht ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=4463 /// http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=7483)  um ueberhaupt das arkanum zu bekommen, gibt es die möglichkeit uebers tradefenster zu enchanten.

falls dein char allerdings z.B. den Anglerhut hat...( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=19972  - der ja auch bop is) sollteste nen Kumpel bitten die q zum jeweiligen buch zu machen. und der enchantet dein bopitem ( hut) mit seinem arkanum ( auch bop ) uebers trade^^ hoert sich bissl kompliziert an...

hoff ich konnt dir bissl helfen, 
grüße , notoes


----------



## dragon1 (23. November 2008)

danke also einfach ne neue brille machen,main schicken,verzaubern und zurueckschicken.
danke

das probhlem ist ja auch das die heilverzauberungen kein schwein hat


----------



## notoes (23. November 2008)

ja, genauso.

zu den heilverzauberungen:
kp auf welchem server du spielst^^, aber ich würde in den führenden gilden nachfragen...auf meinem server sind das meist leute die seit classic dabei sind und seit classic erfolgreich raiden. 

ansonsten einfach weitersuchen, irgendjemand hats immer.

mfg notoes


----------



## dragon1 (24. November 2008)

mug`thol -.-
ziehmlich klar oder :whoot:


----------



## nuriina (27. November 2008)

Einer der ersten 19er mit BOA Schultern und ZG-Verzauberung: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...don&n=Ghank


----------



## MrFlix (28. November 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Einer der ersten 19er mit BOA Schultern und ZG-Verzauberung: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...don&n=Ghank



Nett

Das Arsenal is iwie Bugged, bei den Boa sachen werden die falschen Stats angzeigt Oo


----------



## nuriina (1. Dezember 2008)

Langsam sollte echt mal der BB-Bug beseitigt werden. Ich hab zwar selbst zwei Chars die den Bug "nutzen", aber gegenüber den anderen die 375 bzw 450 geskillt haben ist es doch sehr unfair.


----------



## Tritomir (10. Dezember 2008)

Erst einmal sehr geiler Guide, gefällt mir richtig gut!!

Bin auch gerade dabei mir ein kleinen Twink anzulegen, der dann aber im 29er PVP kloppen soll...

Meine Frage jetzt, gibt es da eigentlich noch Schulter-VZ die man drauf machen kann, nachdem Naxx ja nach Nordend gewechselt ist.

Standhaftigkeit der Geißel
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549

Geht ja net mehr, oder?


----------



## nuriina (11. Dezember 2008)

Tritomir schrieb:


> Standhaftigkeit der Geißel
> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23549
> 
> Geht ja net mehr, oder?



Wenn du jemanden findest der die VZ noch ungebunden hat, kannst du ihn fragen ob er sie dir auf ein ungebundenen Item macht. Sonst - keine Chance.



Hier der erste kommende 19er Char mit dem Titel "der Entdecker". http://us.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=D%C3%B4ra


----------



## axeka (12. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Hier der erste kommende 19er Char mit dem Titel "der Entdecker". http://us.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=D%C3%B4ra




Ich dachte das geht nicht mehr mit dem BB Bug des geht nur noch bis 150 ????


----------



## nuriina (12. Dezember 2008)

axeka schrieb:


> Ich dachte das geht nicht mehr mit dem BB Bug des geht nur noch bis 150 ????


Ist mit dem letzten Patch aufgehoben worden. Jetzt kann man ab Level 1 alle Sammelberufe bis 450 lernen. Habs noch nicht ausprobiert mit nem 1er, aber ab 5 gehts auf jeden Fall bis 450. Den Bug zu beseitigen scheint nicht wichtig zu sein für Blizz, sind ja schon ein paar Patches ins Land gezogen ohne Fix.

edit: so wie es aussieht (mmo champ) wird es mit dem nächsten Patch gefixt. Dann gibt 450 BB 50 Aus, dh skaliert auch mit SDK und Bärenform des Druiden. Kürschnern bringt dann auf 450 statt 25 ganze 32 Critrating.


----------



## nuriina (17. Dezember 2008)

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7567/wo...08134237py4.jpg

Hab mir das Teil gestern noch mit meinem neuen Schamenen geholt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit dem Patch heute wird der Hammer der früher nur zur Beschwörung des Bosses in ZF notwenig war in eine normale Waffe umgewandelt.


----------



## MrFlix (17. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7567/wo...08134237py4.jpg
> 
> Hab mir das Teil gestern noch mit meinem neuen Schamenen geholt.
> 
> ...




äh...und wie bist du da ran gekommen?

edit/

Einfach im Hinterland die Items looten und bauen oder wie?


----------



## nuriina (17. Dezember 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> äh...und wie bist du da ran gekommen?
> 
> edit/
> 
> Einfach im Hinterland die Items looten und bauen oder wie?




Genau, kann jeder Char machen, hat keine Levelbeschränkung. Zumindest noch nicht. ;-)


----------



## MrFlix (17. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Genau, kann jeder Char machen, hat keine Levelbeschränkung. Zumindest noch nicht. ;-)




Habs mir jetzt grad mal mit 3 chars fix geholt^^

Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das blizzard das rauspatcht...der dps is einfach n bissl zu hart


----------



## nuriina (17. Dezember 2008)

MrFlix schrieb:


> Habs mir jetzt grad mal mit 3 chars fix geholt^^
> 
> Bin mir aber ziemlich sicher das blizzard das rauspatcht...der dps is einfach n bissl zu hart


Denke ich auch. Aber der Aufwand ist so gering (im Gegensatz zu zbsp. damals dem Himmelswachen-Trinket) das es sich für den kurzen Spass lohnt. ^^


----------



## axeka (17. Dezember 2008)

Sacht mal ich habe da mal eine Frage ich suche schon seit 3 Tagen nen VZ auf meinem   Server der 16 Zaubermacht auf Hand & 13 Zaubermacht auf die Hangeleke macht aber nix , 2 VZ sagten mir heute das es nicht gehen kann mir da mal eine ne Info geben . 

Und wie ist das mit der Stab VZ ich finde da immer nur was mit 30 Zaubermacht aber nix mit 29 ? ..


danke schon mal


----------



## nuriina (17. Dezember 2008)

axeka schrieb:


> Sacht mal ich habe da mal eine Frage ich suche schon seit 3 Tagen nen VZ auf meinem   Server der 16 Zaubermacht auf Hand & 13 Zaubermacht auf die Hangeleke macht aber nix , 2 VZ sagten mir heute das es nicht gehen kann mir da mal eine ne Info geben .
> 
> Und wie ist das mit der Stab VZ ich finde da immer nur was mit 30 Zaubermacht aber nix mit 29 ? ..
> 
> ...



30 sind doch besser als 29. ;-) 29 ist die alte Verzauberung für +55 Heal / + 18(?) Zauberschaden. Hab die genauen Daten nicht mehr im Kopf. Durch die EInführung von Zaubermacht wurde diese Verzauberung angepasst und zu 29 Zaubermacht zusammengeführt und (in meinen Augen total sinnlos) auf 29 gerundet. 

Musst dich mal bei Verzaubereren umhören die noch MC / AQ waren, daher kommen nämlich die Verzauberungen.

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=heilkraft da siehst du die Verzauberungen.


----------



## axeka (17. Dezember 2008)

Kommt denn jetzt mit dem nächsten patch das man im BG XP bekommt weil dann kann ich mir das ganze hier sparen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (17. Dezember 2008)

axeka schrieb:


> Kommt denn jetzt mit dem nächsten patch das man im BG XP bekommt weil dann kann ich mir das ganze hier sparen ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axeka (17. Dezember 2008)

Beweise ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehen.... möchte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Dezember 2008)

nur weil einpaar neider etwas schreiben um ihr selbstwertgefuehl wenigstens zu taeuschen muss man ja keine angst haben


----------



## MrFlix (18. Dezember 2008)

axeka schrieb:


> Beweise ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



l2read patchnotes


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

Man muss schon sehr verbittert sein wenn man nicht mal anderen ihren Spass gönnt. ;-)


@axeka http://www.allvatar.com/rex/870-0-World-of...-308de-PTR.html


----------



## axeka (18. Dezember 2008)

Danke nuriina habe gerade nicht viel zeit konnte es nur überfliegen & er sichte da aber keine Änderung was das PVP angeht ( XP ) oder ich bin blind , na ja heute Abend  werde ich mir das mal in ruhe durchlesen .


----------



## nuriina (18. Dezember 2008)

axeka schrieb:


> Danke nuriina habe gerade nicht viel zeit konnte es nur überfliegen & er sichte da aber keine Änderung was das PVP angeht ( XP ) oder ich bin blind , na ja heute Abend  werde ich mir das mal in ruhe durchlesen .



Mach das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Thema XP in BGs wurde nur von den diversen Leuten aufgebauscht die gegen PVP Twinks sind. Wie wir alle wissen "denkt" Blizzard (und nicht anders war es im Bluepost beschrieben) über viele Sachen nach und nur wenig davon wird implementiert. Denken wir nur mal ans Housing.


----------



## nuriina (24. Dezember 2008)

Mein 19er Schammi ist (fast) fertig. AGM und 30 Zaubermacht auf Waffe fehlen noch, da muss ich mal einen VZ finden der das auch kann. Macht auf jedenfall ne Menge Spass. Hat ca 2-3 Wochen gedauert den Char so auszurüsten. In der ersten Woche habe ich aber nur versucht in Nordend so viel wie möglich zu entdecken. ^^

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Hypnosis


----------



## dragon1 (24. Dezember 2008)

HAllo liebe mittwinks, es ist wirklich zu enial wie viele vorurteile gegen uns es gibt *Lach*


----------



## Madhoschi (25. Dezember 2008)

Hallo liebe Freunde der PvP-Köngsklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mal einige Fragen bezgl. der accountgebundenen Items, die´s ja für Badges und Splitter gibt (Flamed mich ruhig, falls ich in diesem Thread was dazu überlesen habe).

Mich würden eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Items und deren Nutzen im 19er Pvp interessieren:

-Ist es möglich, Schulterverzauberungen (die ja einen Gegenstand seelengebunden werden lassen) anzubringen und dann mit einem PvP-Twink zu nutzen?

-Kann man ein Wotlk-Zielfernrohr auf einem accountgebundenen Bogen anbringen und mit einem PvP-Twink nutzen (40 crit im 19er  Oo)?

-Kann man TBC- Und Wotlk-Verzauberungen auf accountgebundene Rüstungsteile anbringen und mit einen PvP-Twink nutzen?

Das sind so die nützlichen Anwendungen, die mir spontan einfallen. Wenn ihr weitere habt bzw. Erfahrungen damit, würde ich mich freuen, von euch zu hören.

Gruß, Madhoschi.


----------



## Lucelia (25. Dezember 2008)

so, nachdem ich mich jetzt auch zum fun mal hier rangewagt habe...

Liebe 2Hand-Schwert-Träger im Mini-PvP, es gibt ne neue Traumwaffe für euch!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Schwert hat so'n paar tolle Eigenschaften:
1) Waffenschaden ist nicht der, der im Tooltip steht, sondern 3 - 170 bei Speed 3.7 (was dem Ding so gesunde 24 base-dps verpasst, mit crits auf stufe 10 bis hoch zu 600)
2) naja..enchants...itemlevel 200 aber geht trotzdem nur das low-zeug drauf..tut aber definitiv weh mit kreuzfahrer


----------



## Hogger15 (25. Dezember 2008)

Hätte mal eine Frage, ich hab mir mal den wirklich guten Guide durchgelesen, und habe auch schon erfolgreich nen ziemlich guten 19er Hunter ...
aber ich spiele neuerdings mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Heiler-Paladin auf lvl 19 zu bringen und mit ihm dann PvP zu machen...
aaaber: im Guide steht ja nur ein Link von nem Vergelter Pala, weiß jemand nen 19er Pala und könnte mir nen Link geben ? Sorry wenn ich was in den Comments übersehen habe, habe die nur bis Seite 5 oder so aufmerksam gelesen und dann überflogen ^^

Würde mich über Antworten freuen =)


----------



## WeRkO (26. Dezember 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich mich jetzt auch zum fun mal hier rangewagt habe...
> 
> Liebe 2Hand-Schwert-Träger im Mini-PvP, es gibt ne neue Traumwaffe für euch!
> 
> ...




Wer nun denkt Lucelia will uns verarschen, liegt flasch, das Schwert geht wirklich so ab, habs gestern mit meinem 4er Krieger im Duell gegen nen 11er Wl getestet und naja, 125er Ticks von verwunden waren dann doch ziemlich cool :X


----------



## FragenderFrager (28. Dezember 2008)

Moinmoin liebe mit Twinker,
ich habe mal so geguckt, un dachte mir irwann, ne, kb mir den dummen Angelhut zu besorgen, dauert mir zu lange.
Soweit so gut. Nun musste ich ein entsprechendes anderes Teil suchen, das mit dem Hut ansatzweise konkurieren könnte.
Un da kommt nu meine Frage.....

....Warum nicht einfach Ingineurskunde auf 280 Hoch skilln, und nen Kopf benutzen mit 16 Ausdauer un 17 Wille? ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16008 ) ? 
Überseh ich da irgendwas, oder ist diese Möglichkeit einfach nur untergegangen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein, wär ja schon imba, mit so nem dummen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=10587 oder nem http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=10577 übers Feld zu rennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und dann stellt sich mir noch eine Frage. Ist es dann möglich Ingi höher als 300 zu skill? Oder sogar über 375? Das wär ja viel zu IMBA, allein schon wegen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41121 oder http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=23836 (allein schon wegen der Ausdauer^^). 

MFG 
FragenderFrager

P.S Da ich mir sicher bin, irgendwas in diesem Thread überlesen zu haben (obwohl ich ihn mir komplett durchgelesen habe) bitte ich um Verständniss, und darum, das ihr (falls dies der Fall sein sollte) eure Flames nicht all zu hart formuliert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Anfängerschutz anschalt*
*Unterm Tisch in Deckung geh*
*Auf Flames wart*

PP.S Achja, wirklich guter Guide, hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, deine Ideen zu versuchen umzusetzen. Leider is mein Twink noch nich fertig, werd ihn aber verlinken, sobald er soweit is (ich mach halt einfach nich gern halbe Sachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (28. Dezember 2008)

Lucelia schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich mich jetzt auch zum fun mal hier rangewagt habe...
> 
> Liebe 2Hand-Schwert-Träger im Mini-PvP, es gibt ne neue Traumwaffe für euch!
> 
> ...


  Hiho, 

hab das Schwert auch, allerdings nicht ausgetestet^^  da keine interessanten Verz. möglich waren.
Aber ich denke, das werde ich jetzt doch nochmal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

KSP

EDIT:

Eben auf die schnelle mal probiert ( Waffenskill 8 ^^  mit Jäger )  : Kuh von hinten gecrittet mit knapp 500 oO
Kann die Aussage nur bestätigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also werde ich mal Schwerter skillen ....




Hogger15 schrieb:


> Hätte mal eine Frage, ich hab mir mal den wirklich guten Guide durchgelesen, und habe auch schon erfolgreich nen ziemlich guten 19er Hunter ...
> aber ich spiele neuerdings mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Heiler-Paladin auf lvl 19 zu bringen und mit ihm dann PvP zu machen...
> aaaber: im Guide steht ja nur ein Link von nem Vergelter Pala, weiß jemand nen 19er Pala und könnte mir nen Link geben ? Sorry wenn ich was in den Comments übersehen habe, habe die nur bis Seite 5 oder so aufmerksam gelesen und dann überflogen ^^
> 
> Würde mich über Antworten freuen =)


 Hiho, 

schau doch eifach mal in den Gilden die du über die links erreichst nach     ansonsten habe ich jetzt keinen parat .. aber sicher andere hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße  KSP





FragenderFrager schrieb:


> P.S Da ich mir sicher bin, irgendwas in diesem Thread überlesen zu haben (obwohl ich ihn mir komplett durchgelesen habe) bitte ich um Verständniss, und darum, das ihr (falls dies der Fall sein sollte) eure Flames nicht all zu hart formuliert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hiho,

verarbeitende HauptBerufe bis Skill 150 max

Grüße KSP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FragenderFrager (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin, so, nu is mein Twink fertig.
Hier mein kleiner Jäger. http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...&n=Mcforest  fehlen nur noch die 2 Trinkets un bergbau voll ausgeskillt, aber das kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denk ich mach mir noch nen kleinen PvP-Priest, sollen ja auch Fun machen, hab ich gehört. Link folgt wenn er fertig ist.

Mfg
FragenderFrager
.
P.S Wo bleiben die Beiträge? Will mehr Info's (wenn's mehr gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## dragon1 (30. Dezember 2008)

FragenderFrager schrieb:


> Ich denk ich mach mir noch nen kleinen PvP-Priest, sollen ja auch Fun machen, hab ich gehört. Link folgt wenn er fertig ist.


jop besonders als heal rocken die total.
puh wenn ich erstaml 80 bin und mich wiedermal tierisch aufrege das mein schurke keine hero grps findet muss ich auch mal bb skillen gehen


----------



## WL4ever (7. Januar 2009)

ich hätte noch ein verbesserunsvorschlag: bei den kopfverzauberungen solltest du ein wenig besser erklären wie das läuft. das mit dem bop ist sehr verwirrend. es ist mir erst später aufgefallen das ich mit meinem main die verzauberung holen muss (nicht nur das buch) und dann auf ein nichtgebundenes item für den twink (ist die ingi-brille gebunden???) anwenden. 

aber ich muss sagen das das die mit abstand beste anleitung und tippsammlung ist die ich gefunden habe!

---respect---


greez


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (7. Januar 2009)

WL4ever schrieb:


> ich hätte noch ein verbesserunsvorschlag: bei den kopfverzauberungen solltest du ein wenig besser erklären wie das läuft. das mit dem bop ist sehr verwirrend. es ist mir erst später aufgefallen das ich mit meinem main die verzauberung holen muss (nicht nur das buch) und dann auf ein nichtgebundenes item für den twink (ist die ingi-brille gebunden???) anwenden.
> 
> aber ich muss sagen das das die mit abstand beste anleitung und tippsammlung ist die ich gefunden habe!
> 
> ...



hiho  
das arkanum kannst du auf gebundene items anwenden - im handelsfenster.
die ing brille ist beim herstellen ungebunden.
ich denke mehr muss man nicht erklären - das alles richtig lesen sollte jeder zumindest selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du brauchst für alle kopfverz über buchbände items die du eh nur mit einem ~ 55+ char machen kannst.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Januar 2009)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe, du solltest zum Ehrenmitglied ernannt werden und einem Doktortitel erhalten.

Bewertung 17/10 Punkte

Ps: Nein ich hab mich nich verschrieben^^


----------



## m@r1@n (11. Januar 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Madensalat
die kleine kann aber nicht rein oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


skelettkeule hab ich bis ich klinge von schattenfang hab und die den gleichen procc ham kp ob der bei der klinge öfters procct x)
bin atm noch dabei das medaillon für splitter eines steinbewahrers zu holen mal sehen was auf lvl 19  2 abhärtung bringt^^
achja ich stell dann mal am montag oder so n bild von meiner kleinen neben der standarte rein *angeb*

übrigens so als anmerkung find ichs sch**** wenn jeder mit so kleinen geheimnissen wie dem bb bug in öfftl foren geht....nix gegen dich oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bloß find ichs doof wenn iwann jeder mit 2k+ hp rumrennt, dann hab ich ja wieder keine chance gegen die 19er hunter =/


----------



## Naraku123 (11. Januar 2009)

> *An einem Beispiel ( 100 HP ) kurz erklärt was ihr machen müsst und wo ihr was findet.*
> 
> Für die Quest : "*Buchband der Konstitution*" benötigt ihr folgende Materialien:
> 
> ...




Das verstehe ich nicht so ganz... Heisst das man muss qsts in den Verwüsteten landen machen? das is doch garnicht möglich als lvl19?!
könnte mir das bitte mal jemand erklären?
danke
gruss


----------



## Somelia (11. Januar 2009)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Madensalat
> die kleine kann aber nicht rein oder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum sollte der Schurke genannt werden ? Übersehe ich da etwas besonderes ? Kein Tempo auf Schuhe ( und dazu noch genau diese Schuhe ) machen ihn eher unterdurchschnittlich....



m@r1@n schrieb:


> übrigens so als anmerkung find ichs sch**** wenn jeder mit so kleinen geheimnissen wie dem bb bug in öfftl foren geht....nix gegen dich oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du selber ziehst doch Nutzen aus dem Bergbaubug, warum sollten andere das nicht tun ? Ist es Dir wichtig, mit solchen Bugs einen Vorteil zu bekommen ?

Somelia


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (11. Januar 2009)

m@r1@n schrieb:


> ...
> 
> mal sehen was auf lvl 19 2 abhärtung bringt
> 
> ...



hi,

das kannste auch anders testen ... Mondlichtung gibts einen Dangui ( wurden die so geschrieben ?^^ )  der hat item lvl 60 ... mach dir 15 Abhärtung rauf und dann weisst es ... oder jeder Schneider kann dir "Einfaches schwarzes Kleid" schneidern - hat item lvl 35, da gehts auch rauf.

Zu der Brust die man Mondlichtung kaufen kann:
Ist ab Wotlk für einige 19er Klassen interessant geworden, da man 275 Gesundheit draufbekommen müsste  und eben noch so einige andere schicke Verz.

so  und wieder weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß

KSP


----------



## Somelia (11. Januar 2009)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Zu der Brust die man Mondlichtung kaufen kann:
> Ist ab Wotlk für einige 19er Klassen interessant geworden, da man 275 Gesundheit draufbekommen müsste  und eben noch so einige andere schicke Verz.



Du irrst da leider.

Die Brust ist zwar Level 60, allerdings gehen auf diese nur BC-Enchants. Wenn man sie mit WOTLK-Enchants verzaubern will, kommt die Meldung "Stufe des Gegenstands ist zu niedrig". 

Gruß Somelia


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. Januar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> Du irrst da leider.
> 
> Die Brust ist zwar Level 60, allerdings gehen auf diese nur BC-Enchants. Wenn man sie mit WOTLK-Enchants verzaubern will, kommt die Meldung "Stufe des Gegenstands ist zu niedrig".
> 
> Gruß Somelia



Huhu,

das ist gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte mir das Teil nochmal holen, dann kann ich mir ja die Anreise sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank dir für die Info, wusste ich noch net.

Grüße

Fighter


----------



## Kamar (18. Januar 2009)

Habe ma eine Frage zu den Arkanumen, mir sagte mal jemand das man die nichtmehr benutzen kann, stimmt das?


----------



## Siebäsiech (20. Januar 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Habe ma eine Frage zu den Arkanumen, mir sagte mal jemand das man die nichtmehr benutzen kann, stimmt das?



Hmm, hab erst vor paar Tagen noch eins draufgezaubert, hat tiptop funktioniert.

Wenn du Probleme damit hast, kannst mich anwispern, bin scheinbar auf demselben Server.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (22. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

Der bug beim Schwert ( siehe 1 Seite vorher )  und der BB bug wurden behoben .

Grüße

KSP


----------



## nuriina (22. Januar 2009)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Der bug beim Schwert ( siehe 1 Seite vorher )  und der BB bug wurden behoben .
> 
> ...



Jop, und der Zul Farrak Hammer ist erst ab 35 benutzbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasabion (22. Januar 2009)

Tach zusammen,

Beim Charakterplaner von buffed ist es wenigsten noch möglich 19er zu equippen^^
Die meisten Gegenstände habe ich mir schon besorgt einiges kommt noch =)
hier mal wie mein Schurke am Ende aussieht:

http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/?u=97176

Lg, Kasa


----------



## Nebola (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo, ich suche einen guten 19er Pvp Mage da ich vorhabe mir einen zu erstellen, aber ich kein Plan von Mage Eq habel,
Hatte bisher nur nen recht guten 19er Warri.

Lg Nebola


----------



## nuriina (26. Januar 2009)

Mage macht in WS eigentlich nur als CCler Sinn. Im Grunde spamst du am meisten Frostbolt. ;-) Geh also voll auf Ausdauer, dannach auf Int und statt Spelldamage zauber lieber Haste auf Handschuhe um schneller nen Frostbolt durchzubekommen. Ich hab auch einen CC Mage - macht mir aber eigentlich nur in einer guten eingespielten Gruppe Spass - wenn du auf dich allein gestellt bist gegen mehrere ziehst du auf Dauer den kürzeren.


----------



## Somelia (27. Januar 2009)

Schau Dir Skâdi an, meistens bin ich mit "Balance-Equip" ausgeloggt - damit hast Du eine gute Grundlage, wie man einen Mage aufbauen sollte. Mit dem Equip spiele ich Arena und Warsong.

Zusätzlich brauchst Du:

Waffe mit 22 Int
Waffe mit 20 Wille

"CC-Equip", Mana sollte da bei ca. 2000 liegen, Leben darf aber auch nicht zu kurz kommen (sheept sich schlecht als Geist)

"Flagequip", wobei Leben so hoch wie möglich sein sollte (Ja, der Magier ist ein guter Flagträger)

Zum Schluß kannst Du noch andere Sets sammeln: Max Frost, Max Feuer.

Skillung ist übrigens immer gleich, egal ob Du voll auf Feuerschaden setzt: 0/0/10, weil man mit Frost die meiste Defensive hat. Und die brauchst Du als Magier einfach

Somelia


----------



## Nebola (27. Januar 2009)

Kann mir denn einer Vll ein Paar Hunter Equip Tips geben ?
Weil ich ahbe nen Mage im Bg gesehen und der war soweit auch gut aber wurde von nem Hunter binnen 6 Sec gekillt ^^.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Januar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> Somelia



Die Somelia  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *verbeug* Hab schon oft mit dir gespielt.


Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn einer Vll ein Paar Hunter Equip Tips geben ?
> Weil ich ahbe nen Mage im Bg gesehen und der war soweit auch gut aber wurde von nem Hunter binnen 6 Sec gekillt ^^.




Das is meiner bischen 0815 aber kaputt zu bekommen bin ich nicht so einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Manschmal bekommt mich aber einer von denen kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...arak&n=Szra
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...k&n=Javelin


----------



## MrFlix (27. Januar 2009)

Wen man hier nicht alles trifft xD 

^^ 

Mit dir Szra hab ich auch schon oft genug zusammengespielt^^

Sofern dir Namen wie Popkorn oder Hunterpet was sagen^^

Naja jetzt bin ich ins 29er übergegangen ... 19er hat fast allen reiz verloren...


----------



## notoes (28. Januar 2009)

huhu @ all

das http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=44957 ist auf die accountgebundenen schultern fuer steinbewahrersplitter verzauberbar...mit 80 fuer 10k ehre kaufen auf die schultern packen, an twink schicken (wie mit der brille) 

ob die schulterenchants die man in 1k winter fuer splitter kaufen kann auch nutzbar sind weiß ich noch nicht, werds aber in kürze getestet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg unnen schoenen tag

notoes


----------



## nuriina (28. Januar 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Kann mir denn einer Vll ein Paar Hunter Equip Tips geben ?
> Weil ich ahbe nen Mage im Bg gesehen und der war soweit auch gut aber wurde von nem Hunter binnen 6 Sec gekillt ^^.



Ein Hunter der von nem Mage besiegt wird muss ne Schlaftablette sein. Mage ist nen Freewin.


----------



## Nebola (28. Januar 2009)

Ja das sagte ich dich auch ^^, der Hunter hat den Mage gekillt.

Hunter > Mage (tot)


----------



## Somelia (28. Januar 2009)

Ich gewinne mit meinem Mage gegen 75% der Twinkhunter im BG 1v1 - bin allerdings auch sehr gut equipt, d.h. gewöhnlich der besser equipte.

Im Normalfall sollte man bei gleichwertigen Equip einen Hunter 1v1 in Warsong zwar nicht schaffen, der einen aber auch zumindest nicht killen können.

Dazu ist der CC des Mages zu stark, man kommt eigentlich immer weg.

@Maddin: Jo, haben schon paar Schlachten gekämpft :-)

Somelia


----------



## nuriina (28. Januar 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ja das sagte ich dich auch ^^, der Hunter hat den Mage gekillt.
> 
> Hunter > Mage (tot)


Ja, das sah so aus als ob du Tipps für Hunter gegen Mage gesucht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Somelia Ich bin jetzt auch von einem Duell ausgegangen in dem es Ziel ist den andern zu besiegen. Wegkommen sollte man als CC Mage von nem Hunter.  In meinem Realmpool gibts leider keine wirklich guten ausgerüsteten Mages. In einer Gruppe ist ein Mage auf jeden Fall ne starke Bereicherung - hätte gerne mehr Mages. ^^


----------



## notoes (28. Januar 2009)

sry das ich mich jetz ma so ungefragt einmische....

somelia, kannt ich ja aus einem meiner rp´s...in welchem realmpool spielst du nuriina?

mfg notoes


----------



## Somelia (28. Januar 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> @Somelia Ich bin jetzt auch von einem Duell ausgegangen in dem es Ziel ist den andern zu besiegen. Wegkommen sollte man als CC Mage von nem Hunter.  In meinem Realmpool gibts leider keine wirklich guten ausgerüsteten Mages. In einer Gruppe ist ein Mage auf jeden Fall ne starke Bereicherung - hätte gerne mehr Mages. ^^



Naja, ich meine den Durchschnittshunter, also die Typen, welche gewöhnlich in WS rumlaufen (ka, 1500 Leben oder so)- die besiege ich eigentlich alle, auch im Duell (Arena, Ws gibt es sowas für mich nicht). Gegen die richtig fett equipten und spielerisch guten habe ich keine Chance auf Sieg, stimmt schon. 
Man darf als Mage gegen Hunter nicht den Fehler machen und auf Abstand bleiben - man muss ran, frostnova und sich so stellen, dass der Jäger nicht schießen und das Pet einen nicht attacken kann. 

Mage wird ungern gespielt im 19er, da er 1. nicht einfach zu spielen ist, 2. sehr viele Klassen hat, die er zumindest nicht down bekommt und 3. oft keine so hohen Damagezahlen aufweisen kann. Trotzdem macht ein gut gespielter Mage in einem Bg meist den Unterschied aus.


----------



## nuriina (29. Januar 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> sry das ich mich jetz ma so ungefragt einmische....
> 
> somelia, kannt ich ja aus einem meiner rp´s...in welchem realmpool spielst du nuriina?
> 
> mfg notoes


Ich spiel Verderbnis. Meine Chars sind Kiteyu (Jäger), Hypnosis (Schamane), Ten (Schurke), Flagge (Prister) und Nenii (Magier)


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2009)

So mein Hunter ist so gut wie fertig =)

Es fehlen noch 15 Agi auf Hände, auf Füße 7(?) Ausdauer, Hals und 1 Ring für Ehr/Marken,

Wenn ich Zeit habe skille ich noch Bergbau und Angeln und versuche mal die Angelsachen zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Lg Nebola

Edit sagt das ich vergessen habe meinen Char zuverlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier der Link klick ich bin ein Link

Edit2 : Was lohnt sich mehr Defias Brust mit 11 Ausdauer aber nur 3 Agi ! oder Tunika von Westfall mit 11 Agi aber nur 5 Ausdauer ?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So mein Hunter ist so gut wie fertig =)
> 
> Es fehlen noch 15 Agi auf Hände, auf Füße 7(?) Ausdauer, Hals und 1 Ring für Ehr/Marken,
> 
> ...


würd die westfall tunika nehemen! aber am besten noch ausdauer drauf verzaubern...


----------



## Nebola (31. Januar 2009)

jojo scho Klar habe ja auch 100 Leben drauf.


----------



## Siebäsiech (31. Januar 2009)

Gäääähhhn

Wiiee öööde, wieder ein jäger mehr.


Also ich kann wärmstens Priester empfehlen.
Hab schon ne halbe Fangemeinschaft mit meinem Priesterchen auf meiner Seite.
Bekomm ab und an ne Begrüssungszeremonie wenn ich im BG eintrete, und das nicht ohne Grund.

Mit richtigem addon, und Kampfeinstellung kannste super dich und deine Kumpels heilen die dich dafür mit Lob überschütten, und wenn mal Dämätsch fehlt, hauste deine Schadenszauber raus, die mit richtiger ausrüstung nicht zu verachten sind.

Hab mit ihm schon etliche Jäger, Schurken und sonst irgendwelche Twinks im Duell besiegt.

Kannst dich auch in ne Gruppe deffender Noobs reinstürzen und da mit Flagge rauslaufen als ob du ein Gott wärst

Also Priester ist ein Geheimtip, nicht weiterverraten


----------



## notoes (1. Februar 2009)

yoar...muss Siebäsiech recht geben.

wieder n 0815 hunter mehr..GZ gibt ja zum glück ned genug un hebst dich mit deinem gammeltwink nedma von der masse ab, n ähnlich reinfall wie dein krieger damals...

priester is wirklich einer der tollsten twinks im moment, wobei mage oder hexer durch spell-vereinheitlichung auch nicht zu verachten sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dmg , sowie heal einfach top (bei entsprechendem gear natuerlich)
aber machs dir ruhig leicht, verzauber scheiße, mach nix ausser multishot un hau dein pet in die masse...aber hauptsache bei nem thema mitreden bei dem man keinen plan hat...

achja...auf brust gehoert mindestens +3 werte, besser noch 4 falls du dir das leisten kannst oder jemand findest ders kann.... 100hp ...fuer hunter...LOL
und auf kopf im übrigen auch 8 agi...

(sry die ganzen hunter bringen mich noch um den verstand....von 100 stk sinns 2 die was koenn, der rest nervt einfach nur...war schon schlimm mit den schurken aber hunterflut is NUR noch uebertrieben...) aber man redet ja allgemein gegen ne wand...95% aller allitwinks sinn hunter, jedes kid hat einen...

ich fang jetz erstma nen hexer an, denn stoff is was wirklich rockt 

mfg notoes

ps: @ nuriina : nice, malygos, dort hab ich rl kollegen, denk schon länger drüber nach auf dem server was zu machen unne nachtelfen priesterin waer auch ma was feines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vllt bis bald im bg mit meinem ersten alli 19er
(suche funktionierende community /w me)^^


----------



## Nebola (1. Februar 2009)

Achja kanntest du meinen Krieger überhaupt das du über ihn herziehen kannst ? Nein !

Also lass es auch es gibt in jedem Bg bei uns vll gerade mal einen oder Max 2 Krieger du die sind meistens auch gut und meiner war auch gut, aber ich ahtte damals den Spaß am 19er bg verloren.

Edit: Achja und dafür das mein krieger damals nur Waffe verzaubert hatte und 30 Stam Bein Rüstung hatte, konnte man mit ihm doch schon etwas anfangen im Bg.
Den Damals war es noch nicht so im Bg wie es heute ist, gerade gestern abend erst von den 20 Wsg Leuten bei uns auf Dethecus waren 10 Schurken nicht Hunter oder so 50 % waren schurken es gab mit mir nur 3 Hunter. der Rest setzte sich aus 1 Krieger nem Schami  paar Mages und nem guten Priest und Hexer zusammen.

Also in 1 Punkt muss ich dir allerdings recht geben Priest ist im Bg nicht zu verachten, schon garnicht wenn er auch noch einigermaßen spielen kann. Denn 22:3 Ist schon gut wenn man sonst nur Schurken um sich hat. Es war eine Untote Priesterin und die ging schon ab. Wir ahben auch nen Hexer in der Gilde der auch sehr gut spielen kann und mit ihm macht das Bg auch sehr Spaß

Ich möchte mir noch einen PvP Twink machen, bin mir aber noch im unklaren darüber was für einen =(,
Ein Krieger Wäre wieder nett diesaml Natürlich besser als früher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . priest wäre natürlich die andere Möglichkeit aber ich habs nicht so mit Priests und fällt auch nicht so wirklich in meinen Ramen, Ein Schami wäre eigentlich auch nett den vorgestern war ein Wirklich guter Troll Schami bei uns im Bg und Ka was er machte aber er ging gut ab. Meele Schami mit Feuriger Waffe.

Lg Nebola


----------



## notoes (1. Februar 2009)

dieses fuerige waffe dingens sollte man ganz schnell vergessen, als platzhalter fuer 15 agi, 22int, 30zaubermacht ganz ok aber dann doch lieber lifeleecher....
feurige waffe is was was fuer full-defias-set-ohne-enchants dual sauserklinge rogues mit 830 life...aber der thread hier dreht sich um PVP TWINKS...

und : ich "kannte" deinen krieger ^^ http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Nebolon <---gleiches gear wie auf 19...
und : ich habe dich angeschrieben nach eroeffnung von deinem thread, ich wollte helfen bei der erstellung eines magiers...

"damals" war uebrigens mitte bc, das ist fuer jemanden der schon fast seit release im 19er twinkt nurn müdes lächeln wert...und aus twink sicht war und ist dein krieger n gammeltwink...

tipps fuer schamanen gibts in einigen threads von somelia zB http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48743 ...hat wirklich ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei schamane zu spielen ned mit krieger oder hunter vergleichbar ist...

mfg notoes

ps: achja...Realmpool 7 aka hinterhalt...dürfte der schwächste pool in europa sein...ich muss mir aber selbst n bild ueber die twinks in eurem RP machen das ich richtig loslegen kann...^^


----------



## Nebola (1. Februar 2009)

Gerne komm auf Ally Seiten ^^ auf Dethecus und zieh dir Mittags rein was für Helden unterwegs sind,
Denn mag ja sein das es immer noch ein Bg ist und ich find es auch ncith soll Leuten die noch nicht lange spielen und mal auf ein Low Bg geben den Spaß dran zuversausen will die derart abgeschlachtet werden,
Anderer Seits "versauen" sie es uns wieder ein bisschen weil lvl 10er Magier mir + 5 Gesundheit auf Brust und trozdem nur 197 leben, nicht wirklich gut sind gegen 1,8k Life Schurken ^^.

Aber nun gut ich gebe zu mein Krieger war früher vll ich sag mal "inordnung", Feurige Waffe z.b. ist alles so ne Sache vom Peis "Früher" denn zu der Zeit als ich den Krieger gebastelt habe war mein Main glaube ich lvl 53 und als er fertig war 68 oder so also Ich habe mir Zeit gelassen, und auch nicht das Geld dazu gehabt so teure Sachen zu verzaubern,
"Teuer" im Sinne des Spielstatus, denn ich habe gequestet und als ich gerade 90 Gold hatte gingen die an den Twink damit er seine 30 Ausdauer Bein Rüstung bekommt.

Genau wie mein Hunter 100 Leben auf Brille hat, "früher" fand ich es verwirrend wie das geht und wusste nicht wirklich was mit den ganzen Beschreibungen dazu anzufangen, letztens erst habe ich mir durchgelesen, hier in diesem Thread, wie es funktioniert und habe es doch einfach hinbekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Nur wie gesagt Krieger reizt mich schon irgendwo im Bg, also nochmal einen zu machen nur ist es imemr so wenn du mal nen Hunter am Arsch kleben hast, dann ist auch nicht viel mehr den der Kitet dich und ist eig egal ob du zu oder weg von ihm Läufst, den Ballern tut er weiter auf dich. 

Wie ich finde macht Krieger im 19er Bg nur recht gut Schaden wenn er auch Krittet sonst ist der Schaden so "normal"
Mir ist klar, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der würde auf jeden Fall besser werden 100 Leben auf Kopf 40  Stam Beine Etc PP , nur ist es hatl so als Hunter stehst das drückst deine 4 Tasten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn alles CoolDown hat ist auch egal baller ja alle 2,4 Sek wieder und in der Zeit macht dein Gift Dot schaden, als Krieger musste wieder nah ran, und ich weiß es noch von "Früher" wenn ich nenn Hunter gesehen hab wurde nen Großer Bogen um den gemacht.

Denn ich merke auch selber jetzt als Hunter das Krieger und Schurken nicht wirklich nen Problem sind.
Auch wenn Schurken denken das wenn sie mich dann eingeholt haben, sie mir "geben", dann wird die Axt mit Feuriger Waffe ( Hab im moment keine andere) genommen und ihn im Nahkampf gekillt, denn Entweder sterben sie so oder sie geben mir Solarplexus und laufen weg und mein Schwein killt ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja mir ist nochunklar was ich mir machen soll, Ich fände nen Priester vll auch gut, aber nen Mage auch weil er mein Alter Main war (jetzt Pala).

Zu dem Nahkampf ich habe im Moment Ausgrabungsleiter Axt mit Feuriger drauf, würde sich das Lohnen dort Kreuzfahrer drauf zutun ?
Oder soll ich lieber warten bis es Mal wieder Nachthäscher im Ah gibt und dann Kreuzfahrer drauf ?

So das reicht glaub ich erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie gesagt vll könnt ihr mir ein paar Anregungen geben oder vll mal nen Youtube Link oder Arsenal Link schicken von nem Preist, mage etc pp.

Freue mich immer über Hilfsbereite Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Nebola

Edit: Ein Paar Rechtschreibfehler entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (1. Februar 2009)

ich versteh ned ganz was du mir mit deinem post sagen willst....

im normalfall...jedenfalls bin ich der festen meinung, wird ein fairer twink den weg zum ebenbürtigen gegner suchen...und nicht stupide die lowees am fh abfarmen...denn das ist nicht sinn des twinkgedankens...(meiner) - ich habe es nicht schlicht nicht NÖTIG mich vor 200hp 14ern zu profilieren...

was willst du mir klarmachen? wie toll es ist eine klasse mit 4 tasten zu spielen'? oO , wer sich kiten lässt ist selbst schuld ... und die schwäche des hunters ist immernoch klar die range...bin ich einma dran, mit egal welcher klasse, isser in der regel weg...
mitnem gut gepielten krieger hat auch hunter heftige probleme, das is sicher kein free win...

du freust dich ueber hilfreiche tipps? hast meine PM ned ma beantwortet, ich glaube auch nicht das es dir ernsthaft darum geht auf gehobenem niveau zu twinken, sonst haettest du dich GEGEN hunter entschieden...
innem 10vs10, 3vs3 5vs5 das verabredet gespielt wird mag hunter ne nützliche unterstützung sein, fuer manche spiele ist es vllt entscheident nen hunter zu haben... aber im single bzw rnd bg hat hunter nur den sinn lowees abzufarmen ... und NICHTS Anderes...

notoes


----------



## Nebola (1. Februar 2009)

Nein Lowies Abfarmen tue ich nicht, ich halte es auch nicht für nötig kleine 12er mit 300 Life kaputt zu schießen das bringt mir ja auch nix ausser nem dummen kill, Wegen der Pm die ich nicht beantwortet habe, du weiß icha uch nciht warum ^^,
Vll hatte ich da nen schlehten, Tag war müde weiß ich nicht.

Ich würde deine Hilde im Bezug Mage auf jeden Fall annhmen da ich schon denke das du Ahnung hast,
und für Hunter habe ich mich entschieden weil es mal was nderes ist (für mich) denn ich sehen im Bg (in unserem) fast die hälte nur als Schurken, und Hunter ist garnet mal so groß in Der Zahl und ich sags mal so ich Spiele nicht nur mit 4 Tasten das war auch nur en Beispiel ist schonklar das man nicht nur 4 Tasten drückt und der Gegner ist tot.
Aber mich macht Hunter halt Spaß und gut ist, Ich möchte natürlich auch nochmal was anderes machen nur bin ich mir nciht sicher.

Den Mage ist Toll, Hexer und Priest aber auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Misshellfire (1. Februar 2009)

Hallo, bin auch gerade am fertigstellen meines LvL 19er Kriegers und hab gestern mit Bergbauskillen angefangen (nur durch Verhüttung).

Kann mir einer sagen wie man ab 225 weiterkommt? Man kann ja beim Lehrer nichtmal Fachmann lernen da man Stufe 25 braucht :/, da ich allerdings schon soviel gesehn habe die drüber waren frag ich mich ob das erst gefixed wurde oder gibts da nen Trick?

Würde mich über Anworten sehr freuen.


----------



## notoes (1. Februar 2009)

das würd mich jetz aber auch ma intressiern oO...habs bisher noch ned geschafft das zu machen, obwohl ichs mehrfach vorhatte...
normalerweise müsste es weiterhin gehn bis 450 zu skillen...habe jedenfalls bisher nichts gegenteiliges gehoert.

bitte um antworten : ) 

mfg
notoes


----------



## Somelia (2. Februar 2009)

Sind ja einige Posts dazugekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werde mal versuchen, alles ein bischen zu beantworten, was ich da im Überfliegen für Fragen gesehen habe.

Berufe > 225:

Ist seit Patch 3.08 nicht mehr möglich, davor gab es keine Levelbeschränkung (bzw. nur ganz kurz eine)

Ein momentan ziemlich heisses Thema, ernsthafte Twinks hoffen auf eine Änderung (entweder für alle cap auf 225 Berufebuff oder nochmaliges Öffnen der Levelbegrenzung)

Feurige Waffe:

Ein Thema, wo ich immer schmunzeln muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fakt ist, Feurige Waffe ist der BESTE Damage-Enchant im 19er, und zumindest jeder Schurke, der das nicht mindestens auf einer zusätzlichen Waffe hat, gimpt sich selber.

Meine Somelia hat KvS und Diebesklinge je 2x, ein Set mit Agi und das andere mit Feurige Waffe. Erfahrungsgemäß trägt man zu 70% Feurige Waffe im Warsong.

Hunterbrust:

Ihr liegt falsch, die besten Hunterbrüste sind weder Tunika noch Deviat. Baumrindenjacke oder Robe der Hervorrufung sind beide besser, natürlich muss man dazu Int = Range AP skillen. Aber das hat wohl eh jeder.

Der Hunter Anatsu:

Ich bin von dem Hunter auch nicht überzeugt, ziemlich "hingeklatscht".... es ist aber wie schon gesagt richtig, bei nem Hunter ist das Equip egal, wenn man bissel was reissen möchte.

Zu verbessern gibt es einiges:

Hut sollte 8 Agi enchantet werden, aber noch besser wäre 10 Tempowertung !
Kette Warsong (kommt sicher noch)
Brust siehe oben
Armschiene ist ok, aber denk mal über ne zweite Armschiene nach mit +7 Int verzaubert
Stab ist ok, Du solltest aber ebenfalls nen zweiten davon haben mit 22 Int verzaubert und dann auf den Agi wechseln, wenn das Mana der 22 int verbraucht ist. Denk mal über Eisengegengewicht auf 2H nach...
Handschuhe sind eine Katastrophe ! Such Dir welche mit 4/4 stats, wobei die stats Ausdauer, Agi und Int sein können. Dazu entweder 15 Agi-enchant oder 10 Tempowertung.
Schuhe wegschmeissen und vernünftige holen, nämlich die aus HDW (6 Ausdauer und 6 Agi) - Ich muss immer lachen, wenn ich Hunter mit den Schuhen sehe, sorry. Dazu als Enchant Tempo, mir nen Rätsel, wie Du ohne Speed auch als Hunter nicht ständig Probleme hast.
Auf den Bogen gehört +3 Schaden, nicht +2

Schamane mit Feuriger Waffe:

Fällt mir nichts zu ein, definitiv sind Schamanen sehr stark, aber als Melee doch noch ne Ecke schlechter wie nen Ele-/Heal-Schamane.

Priester sind toll weil 22:3 (ging wohl um die BG-Killstatistik):

Hohe Killstatistiken in Warsong sind unwichtig, werden meist eh nur durch Gezerge und Gegimpe erreicht. Wer Fokus auf Sieg und Flagge spielt, hat meist deutlich weniger Kills/Schaden wie die Zerger - und spielt trotzdem meist um Welten besser ! 

Gruß Somelia


----------



## nuriina (2. Februar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> Hunterbrust:
> 
> Ihr liegt falsch, die besten Hunterbrüste sind weder Tunika noch Deviat. Baumrindenjacke oder Robe der Hervorrufung sind beide besser, natürlich muss man dazu Int = Range AP skillen. Aber das hat wohl eh jeder.



Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Den Rest schon ;-)

Int bringt dir Mana + AP, Bew bringt dir Crit / AP / Rüssi. Ich habe mit Westfall-Brust auch 1600 Mana, da hab ich lieber was mehr Rüssi und Crit als 1700 Mana zu haben.


----------



## Misshellfire (2. Februar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> Sind ja einige Posts dazugekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Februar 2009)

Es ist sogar Bergabu und Kürschnern 450 drin gewesen.

Siehe hier:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...C3%ACst%C3%ADan

Den Krieger hatten wir letztens im BG gehabt, der ist so gut wie nicht kaputt zu kriegen.

Auch wenn solche Ausnahmekrieger wohl eher nur selten vorkommen, lässt sich erahnen, was für Vorteile die Spieler mit den passiven Fähigkeitenbuffs durch Bergbau und Kürschnern im WS haben.

Finde es sehr schade, das Blizzard solche Sachen rauspatch und nur eine Handvoll Leute sozusagen unbesiegbar sind. Was kommt als nächstes ? Die Netherkobrabeinrüstung lässt sich nicht mehr auf beim Anlegen gebundene Hosen unter Stufe 35 anbringen ? Dann dürfte der Spass am Lvl 19 PvP wohl komplett aussterben.

Hier auch gleich mal mein 19er Twink:

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Holderhorst


----------



## Somelia (2. Februar 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht unterschreiben. Den Rest schon ;-)
> 
> Int bringt dir Mana + AP, Bew bringt dir Crit / AP / Rüssi. Ich habe mit Westfall-Brust auch 1600 Mana, da hab ich lieber was mehr Rüssi und Crit als 1700 Mana zu haben.



Naja, Tunika von Westfall: 

50 Leben, 11 AP, 1,166% Crit, Rüstung ignorier ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Robe der Hervorrufung

40 Leben, 5 RAP, 1,69% Crit, dazu 75 Mana, was ja nun auch net unerheblich Schaden ist. Dazu der Manareg durch Int.

Vielleicht Geschmacksache, aber ich finde die Robe besser.

Gruß Somelia


----------



## nuriina (2. Februar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> Naja, Tunika von Westfall:
> 
> 50 Leben, 11 AP, 1,166% Crit, Rüstung ignorier ich mal
> 
> ...



Was skillst du denn um auf 75 Mana zu kommen bei 5 Int? Oder überseh ich da was?


----------



## Somelia (2. Februar 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Was skillst du denn um auf 75 Mana zu kommen bei 5 Int? Oder überseh ich da was?



1 Int ergibt 15 Mana, 5 Int sind dementsprechend 75 Mana. Das ist auch beim Hunter so


Gruß Somelia


----------



## Nebola (2. Februar 2009)

Ah ok danke,

@ Somelia, Kette und 2. Ring kommen noch, wie meinst du das mit den handschuhen ? welche wäre denn z.b. Besser ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wir haben fast jeden Tag sonen blöden chami im Bg der dir verdammt viel Dmg amcht nur weil bei jedem Schlag seine Feurige Waffe Procct  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dazu Totem der Erdbindung, und Flammenschock, das net gerade toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was ich auch bei ihm immer sehe, er macht zwar gut Nahkampfschaden, aber wenn er so bei 30% ist (von 1,7k Life ca.) gibt er sich ein Heil und ist wieder voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dabei verliert er natürlich auch kaum Mana ^^.

Lg Nebola

Edit: zu der Tempoerhöhung ich habe deswegen sogut wie keine Probleme da ich die Aspekt des Affen Glyphe habe, wodurch ich nach einem Ausweichen 6 Sekunden 30% schneller bin, und ich weiche doch schon öfters aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Stutenandy (2. Februar 2009)

Nochmals zum Thema Bergbau, Kürschnerrei und Kräuterkunde bis 450 bei einem 19er geskillt und
was das in Zahlen bedeutet.

*Bergbau* erreicht man dann Zähigkeit (Rang 6) = 50 Ausdauer (500 HP) mehr.

*Kürschnerrei* erreicht man Meister der Anatomi (Rang 6) = 32 Kritische Angriffskraft.

*Kräuterkunde* erreicht man Lebensblut (Rang 6) = Heilt den Kräuterkundler über einen
Zeitraum von 5 Sekunden um 2000 = eine komplette Vollheilung bei einem Gut equipten 19er
Lebensblut ist zudem alle 3 Minuten anwendbar.

Es sei den Leuten ja gegönnt, die die Möglichkeit hatten das komplett auszuskillen, zumal ich mir
das ziemlich kompliziert Vorstelle mit einem Low Char in den Highlevel Gebieten die Berufe zu skillen.
Ohne einen 80er, der da wohl die Vorarbeit leistet wohl undenkbar so hochzukommen.

Ich denke jedoch es muss hier was passieren, damit faire Vorraussetzungen für alle Geschaffen
werden. Daher sollte die Skillmöglichkeit für alle Freigeschaltet werden, damit jeder die Chance hat
das auch dementsprechen anzugehen. Hoffentlich ist sich Blizzard der Thematik bewusst.


----------



## nuriina (2. Februar 2009)

Somelia schrieb:


> 1 Int ergibt 15 Mana, 5 Int sind dementsprechend 75 Mana. Das ist auch beim Hunter so
> 
> 
> Gruß Somelia


Ups, wie konnte ich bis jetzt glauben das 1 int 10 mana sind beim jäger... *schäm*


----------



## Somelia (2. Februar 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Ups, wie konnte ich bis jetzt glauben das 1 int 10 mana sind beim jäger... *schäm*



Das war mal ganz früher so, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre - aber lange her.

@Nebola92

Der Schamie ist sicher eine Eleschamane und was Du als "Feurige Waffe" bezeichnest ist ganz einfach "Flammenzunge", ein Zauberspruch, den der Schamane auf seine Waffe zaubern kann. Wenn er sich so gut hochheilen kann, wird er sicherlich auch kein Verstärker (da reicht +Heal und Mana nicht aus) sein - Eleschamanen gehen auch in den Nahkampf^^

Handschuhe: 

Es gibt Handschuhe mit 2 x 4 stats aus Leder, z.b. 4 Ausdauer und 4 Agi, 4 Int und 4 Agi oder auch 4 Ausdauer und 4 Int - alle sind besser als Deine, denn die Stärke ist für Dich als Jäger sekundär.

Tempo auf Schuhen:

Sicher sprintest Du im Nahkampf sehr oft, aber es ist ja so, dass Du auch mal weglaufen oder jemandem hinterherlaufen musst ( z.B. mit Flagge oder gegen den Flaggenträger ). Ohne Tempo auf Schuhen hast Du da kaum eine Chance, weg- bzw. ranzukommen. Denk mal drüber nach :-) Lauf mal neben einem Spieler her, der Tempo verzaubert hat: Tunnel raus bis Tunnel gegenüber rein bist Du nichtmal mehr in Schussrange.

Ein sehr guter Jägerring ist mittlerweile auch der Ring aus DM: 6 Int und 2 Trefferwertung. Das sind immerhin 6 RAP, 90 Mana und knapp 1% Hit. Wenn Du z.B. Handschuhe 4 Ausdauer/Agi nimmst, dazu den Ring noch rein, dann brauchst Du den WS-Ring gar nicht mehr. Hätte ich einen ernsthaften 19er Jäger, würde der den wohl tragen.

Somelia


----------



## r0chel (6. Februar 2009)

Großes Lob! der Guide ist Klasse!

Habe mir nach dem Lesen des Guides auch mal einen PvP Twink gemacht!
Und diese Kosten von denen alle reden... ich habe knappe 200g ausgegeben...dafür 100 wegen Ingi und weitere 100 für EQ und VZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fertig ist er noch nicht, aber zufrieden bin ich !

MfG
rochel


----------



## Nebola (16. Februar 2009)

So den hier habe ich heute Mittag uaf dem Bg gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klick


----------



## notoes (18. Februar 2009)

@ nebola.   ja...und?


----------



## Nimophelio (21. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube ihr vergesst bei dem ganzen Berufe Grenze entfernen doch etwas.
Ingenieure können später heftige Items herstellen die nur nen Ingi Skill brauchen.
Zum Beispiel denn Überschallbooster der mit 81sta und nem procc für ca 500 AP zugute kommt denn können Ingis ab 410 benutzen egal welches lvl.
2 davon wären zheftig und würdens noch unfairer machen.
Oder Ingi Brillem mit was weiss ich wieviel Str und Sta die auch nur Ingi Skill brauchen.
Klar ich bin total dafür es wegzumachen aber ich will nicht das es weggemacht wird.
Das was mir dann bisschen zugute kommt macht es selbst denn PvP Twinks anderern noch schwer zu gewinnen denn dann würde alles vom Ingi SKill abhängen... Oder davon ob man hoch genug kommt BB auf 450 zu bringen.
MfG Nimo


----------



## Siebäsiech (21. Februar 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Klar ich bin total dafür es wegzumachen aber ich will nicht das es weggemacht wird.
> 
> MfG Nimo



Hi, hammersatz Gratz!

Hmm, entweder hab ich was verpasst, oder du.
*Also mit nem 19er kann man bei Ingenieurskunst nur bis auf Skill 150 kommen *, anders ist das mit den Farmberufen wie Bergbau, Kürschnern und Kräuterkunde, wo man bis ans Maximum skillen kann.

Das mit der Ingenieurskunst war schon immer so, und ich denke das wird auch immer so bleiben.

Früher waren mal die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht an ingenieurskill angepasst, und jeder ing konnte die tragen und nutzen. Das wurde dann aber später generft auf skill 225.


----------



## PeterSchmidt (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bitte den Thread aktualisieren:

*Zitat: [Bei der Wahl der Hose, ist zu beachten, dass diese schönen  `Verzauberungen`nur auf ein ungebundenes items von einem lvl 60 + zu  verzaubern sind ( alles muss sich im Inventar des lvl 60+ Spielers  befinden ).]*

Dieser "Trick" ist nun leider nicht mehr möglich, da das Item nach der Verzauberung seelengebunden ist (ohne Tooltippanzeige!) und somit nicht mehr dem kleinen Char zurückgegeben werden kann. Hab ich auch nicht glauben wollen und 50 g in den Wind geschossen um es auszuprobieren. 

Sehr ärgerlich, weil jetzt das BG noch unausgeglichener wird und alle neu erstellten Chars nun eher einer "Exp-Lieferungs-Funktion" denn einen ebenbürtigen Gegner darstellen!

Das ist echt zum Haare raufen (hatte nämlich schon einen Priest soweit fertig gemacht - die ganzen blauen Items erspielt usw. und dann sowas....).

MfG
PS


----------



## nuriina (27. Februar 2009)

PeterSchmidt schrieb:


> Dieser "Trick" ist nun leider nicht mehr möglich, da das Item nach der Verzauberung seelengebunden ist (ohne Tooltippanzeige!) und somit nicht mehr dem kleinen Char zurückgegeben werden kann. Hab ich auch nicht glauben wollen und 50 g in den Wind geschossen um es auszuprobieren.



Du musst die alten Fäden mit 60er Level nehmen (Netherkluft / Goldener Zauberfanden) und nicht die neuen die mit Wrath dazugekommen sind. Es gibt einen blauen Faden ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=41603 ) der die gleichen Werte hat wie der lilane aus BC ( http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=24276 ), da kann man durcheinander kommen. ;-)


Ich habs vorgestern noch erfolgreich gemacht.

Btw, hat schon jemand Testserver-Eindrücke? Gerüchte sagen ja das teilweise Verzauberungen nicht mehr angerechtnet werden (100 HP auf Brust zbsp.)

btw: das Foto soll vom Testserver sein:

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2387/lwupdates.jpg


----------



## neo1986 (5. März 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> So den hier habe ich heute Mittag uaf dem Bg gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






notoes schrieb:


> @ nebola.   ja...und?


Der typ hat platteschultern! das wird er damit meinen.

Verstehe ich das richtig das man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nichtmehr drauf machen kann????


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2009)

doch


----------



## neo1986 (6. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> doch


Ok ich will mir grade nähmlich wider ein Twink hoch zihen ein schurke diesmal auf meinem neuen server horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. März 2009)

tipp: priester macht x0000 mal mehr spass...
1600 hp 900 rp selfbuffed, 73 zm buffed, 83 mp5.
nur zu killn wen oom, 1500 mana^^
600 heals sind alltag, zu 90% ueber den shamys und dudus + palas im heal.
und dmg ist auch nice, nur kein silence also andere heilklassen sind schwer.


achja auf boa schultern geht die verz fuer 10k ehre (30 ausdauer, 15 abh)


----------



## nuriina (7. März 2009)

btw auf dem ptr aktuell wird beinrüstung und boa schulter-vz nicht mehr angerechnet, agm sind 12 aus statt 12 ausweichwertung. wenn das live geht wird das ne ziemliche veränderung in der twinking szene geben.


http://pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18940


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK 
600 hp weniger ist scheisse, aber 25 zm ist echt das letzte.
Gogo ab ins Wow-forum und brav heulen hat bisher immer geklappt, frueher oder spaeter.


----------



## neo1986 (8. März 2009)

ich kapier ganix ich kann leider kaum englich -.- um was geht es da ungefärt??


----------



## dragon1 (8. März 2009)

ab 3.1 gehen weder schultern, noch brust (100hp) noch hosen enchant.
einfach unwirksam gemacht.
toll ne?


----------



## notoes (9. März 2009)

is mir egal^^, als pre bc char is mir +60stam eigentlich wurst...genug ausweichmöglichkeiten

hatte ohne hosenenchant mit fast allen cahrs schon rund 1300 life...

also wurst und die ganze möchtegerns kommen auch ma wieder runter von ihrem hohen ross^^

mfg notoes


----------



## Jadefuxx (9. März 2009)

Lol

stimmt das wirklich?

Kann ich eingelich noch Mystischer Zauberfaden auf meine Hosen anbrigen bevor der Patch 3.1 kommt od. geht das schon nichtmehr?

Gruss Lôcay




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

Jadefuxx schrieb:


> Lol
> 
> stimmt das wirklich?
> 
> ...


es geht, wird nur UNWIRKSAM
Also es ist drauf. bringt aber nichts mehr.
auch die brustverz (100 ho) geht nimmer


----------



## Jadefuxx (9. März 2009)

Brigen eingetlich nur die Ausdauer verzauberungen nicht mehr oder alles nichtmehr von den enchants?

gruss lôcay





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ab 3.1 gehen weder schultern, noch brust (100hp) noch hosen enchant.
> einfach unwirksam gemacht.
> toll ne?


Danke

echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 steht was fest ab wann es wirksam wird?? ab 60?

Jetzt hat blizz wirklich wow versaut wird ja immer mehr wie GTA das man zu einem Weg gezwungen wird. -.- 

Dan brauchen sie sich aber auch nichtmehr zu wundern das so viele leute auf p servern spielen. 
Naja da kann man nix machen. 


AUSER!: Wir gehen alle nichtmehr in low level bg rein und lassen somit die lowis 3h auf 1x WS warten. Danach meckern so viele das sie in kein bg mehr reinkommen und vielleicht überlegt sich Blizz das ganze nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



Klappt eh net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. März 2009)

Jadefuxx schrieb:


> Brigen eingetlich nur die Ausdauer verzauberungen nicht mehr oder alles nichtmehr von den enchants?
> 
> gruss lôcay
> 
> ...


Hosen, schulter und brust wird unwirksam werden. 


P.S. Du musst nicht immer das bild posten geh neben <-----Profiel ansehen und scroll runter auf Signatur bearbeiten. da kanstes posten und es ist dan immer da.


----------



## Jadefuxx (9. März 2009)

thx für die info




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. März 2009)

Find die Änderung gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Back to basics wie's so schön heisst


----------



## notoes (9. März 2009)

yoar @ über mir, back to basic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 scheiß auf 100hp - brust, kommen +4 werte drauf, scheiß auf die hose = buchband der konstitution...kack auf die schultern ... nehm ich halt wieder talbarmantel ...

ABER (jaaaa, das große aber...= : vor JEDEM patch / addon, werden stimmen laut, dass es nerfs gibt, VZ´s nimmer gehn, berufe aufgehoben/gesperrt werden, xp in BG´s kommt, usw...
und was war bis jetz dran an der panikmache? ...genau : NICHTS .

was ich allerdings klasse finde das die sammelberufbuffs generft werden ...den so wies war, wars sicher ned gedacht (habs auch ned geskillt - zu viel aufwand, nicht genug tatkräftige unterstüzung) fuer alle andern heißts (falls der nerf so krass trifft, wieder ingi skilln) 

UND: mal genau lesen...offensichtlich handelt es sich um einen BUG - einen anzeigefehler, kurz gesagt : blizz hat mist gebaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ma wieder ...
erst ma abwarten und bitte aufhörn in dem einzigen sinnvollen / flamefreien / freundlichen thread im forum schlechte stimmung zu verbreiten ;D

danke & mfg 
notoes


----------



## WeRkO (9. März 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> yoar @ über mir, back to basic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist der Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, ein Anzeigefehler ist ausgeschlossen, habs aufm PTR getestet und HosenVZ's & Schulterenchant funken ufm 80er, ufm 18er hingegen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## notoes (9. März 2009)

je länger ich drüber nachdenke desto besser gefällt mir der gedanke. irgendwie garnet so schlecht das blizzard den schritt wagt
trotzdem erst ma abwarten!
falls es stimmen sollte : nomma, back 2 basic, ich bin rdy und sammel schon ma mats, bzw. farm düsterbruch fuer die bücher^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. März 2009)

Hab ein Arkanum schon fertig auf der Bank liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich denn irgendwann nochmal Glück beim Angeln haben sollte kriegt der Kopf auch endlich ne Vz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

die , die hohe lvls haben, also brust schulter und hosen


----------



## WeRkO (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> die , die hohe lvls haben, also brust schulter und hosen



Bitte wie? Meinst du das Brust, Schulter und Hosen nicht mehr mit "herkömmlichen" VZ's verzaubert werden können? Wenn ja, dann wurde eben jenes bereits gepostet.


----------



## notoes (9. März 2009)

ich versteh allerdings ned wieso die brustVZ ...die ist classic (zumindest die 100er)

gladiVZ = wotlk
hosenfäden = tbc
100hp brust = classic - ebenso wie ALLE anderen nutzbaren VZ´s...

ich habe bei meinem priester / mage die infernorobe mit +6werten enchantet - die könnte davon betroffen sein....


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

hmm komischerweise gibts kein offizielles statment, wie immer bei blizz halt.
Ein Gm hat gesagt, das er soetwas nicht gewusst hat und das das eventuell ein Bug ist.
aber immo ist es 100% so das auf dem ptr keine dieser sachen gehen.


wenn pvp twinks abgeschafft werden ist es der sargnagel von wow fuer mich, das ist das letzte was mir so richtig spass macht


----------



## neo1986 (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hmm komischerweise gibts kein offizielles statment, wie immer bei blizz halt.
> Ein Gm hat gesagt, das er soetwas nicht gewusst hat und das das eventuell ein Bug ist.
> aber immo ist es 100% so das auf dem ptr keine dieser sachen gehen.
> 
> ...




me² hoffe das es sich nicht durchsetzt ansonsten mein neuen main auf 80 q und gugen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

mein main macht mir echt kein spass mehr


----------



## nuriina (10. März 2009)

Ich hab Kürschnern / Kräuterkunde allein bzw 2 Accounts mit denen ich gleichzeitig gespielt hab auf 450 / 300 geskillt :-(

Naja, zum glück nur auf einem meiner 19er Chars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimeroth (10. März 2009)

Hallo,

ist mir zwar ein bissel peinlich, aber ich frag trotzdem mal: Mein Level19 Jäger ist eigentlich fertig. Naja...dachte ich zumindest.
Mein Pet, ein Schweinchen aus Westfall mag nämlich nicht Anstürmen, sondern dackelt lieber gemütlich zum Gegner hin.
Als ich es gezähmt hatte, hat es mich aber Angestürmt. Das war mit Level 14 oder 15 also müsste es das doch mittlerweile gelernt
haben?
Punkte kann ich auch keine verteilen. Habe gerade schonmal ingame gefragt, aber nur wiedersprüchliche Aussagen erhalten die 
nicht zutreffen.
Kann das Schwein das einfach nimmer auf dem Level? Wäre ja blöd irgendwie, weil ich dachte immer, das ist halt so ein "Schweine-Special" ^^

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Greshnak (10. März 2009)

Mein Onkel hat sich nen 19er PvP Schurken gemacht und ihm diese beiden weißen Dolche gekauft (Die Accountgebundenen).
Soweit ich gehört hab gefällts ihm.


Guter Guide will vllt auch mal nen PvP Twink machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist mir zwar ein bissel peinlich, aber ich frag trotzdem mal: Mein Level19 Jäger ist eigentlich fertig. Naja...dachte ich zumindest.
> Mein Pet, ein Schweinchen aus Westfall mag nämlich nicht Anstürmen, sondern dackelt lieber gemütlich zum Gegner hin.
> ...


muessen die huntern nicht jetzt die talentpunkte dafuer reingeben?


----------



## neo1986 (10. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist mir zwar ein bissel peinlich, aber ich frag trotzdem mal: Mein Level19 Jäger ist eigentlich fertig. Naja...dachte ich zumindest.
> Mein Pet, ein Schweinchen aus Westfall mag nämlich nicht Anstürmen, sondern dackelt lieber gemütlich zum Gegner hin.
> ...


morgen kann ich dir da ne antwort gugen hab nämlich auch die sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (11. März 2009)

Eber können auf 19 kein Anstürmen mehr. Deswegen lohnts sich als Pet nicht mehr... Nimm lieber ne Spinne (Netz) / Hyäne (Verlangsamen) oder einen Felshetzer (Kann Zauber unterbrechen)


----------



## Nimeroth (11. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Eber können auf 19 kein Anstürmen mehr. Deswegen lohnts sich als Pet nicht mehr... Nimm lieber ne Spinne (Netz) / Hyäne (Verlangsamen) oder einen Felshetzer (Kann Zauber unterbrechen)



Ouch, das ist natürlich doof. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis und vor allem für die Auflistung der Alternativen. Ich denke ich werde mir dann eine Spinne einsammeln. Auch wenn ich dieses quitschende rumgelaufe nicht so mag *g*

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## nuriina (11. März 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ouch, das ist natürlich doof. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis und vor allem für die Auflistung der Alternativen. Ich denke ich werde mir dann eine Spinne einsammeln. Auch wenn ich dieses quitschende rumgelaufe nicht so mag *g*
> 
> Gruß,
> Nim



Die eignet sich ganz gut, da sie schon 19 ist. http://petopia.brashendeavors.net/html/mobs/mob_zarakh.html


----------



## Nimeroth (11. März 2009)

Na das klingt doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sieht zwar auf dem Screenie irgendwie komisch aus, aber ich guck mir die mal in Natura an :>
Danke für den Hinweis. Alternativ werd ich mir einfach eine aus dem Dämmerwald schnappen, da gibt es auch Level19
Viecher.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Ichim (11. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
sry falls das schon abgehandelt wurde , dann hab ichs überlesen , aber mir wurde gesagt, dass die alten MC Verzauberungen wie zB 30ZM auf Waffe auch nicht mehr funktionieren würden ... stimmt das?

Schonmal danke im Vorraus
Mfg Ichim


----------



## notoes (11. März 2009)

wird ja immer besser...ich hoffe nicht...aber ich denke diese infos kommen vom testrealm, und der ist wie der name sagt ein TEST lauf...fest steht nix.

 auch wenn ich es begrüßen würde, wenn zumindest die hosenenchants aus TBC und berufsbuffs NICHT mehr wirken würden...

bisher is der kenntnissstand in diesem thread : berufsbuffs, hosenenchants aus BC, arenaenchant (30stam/15 resi) fuer schulter und hp-brust VZ. 

mfg (lasst euch ned von gerüchten verrückt machen - abwarten) 

notoes


----------



## nuriina (13. März 2009)

Buchbände brauchen jetzt Level 50 auf dem aktuellen PTR.


----------



## WeRkO (14. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Buchbände brauchen jetzt Level 50 auf dem aktuellen PTR.



Hmm, will Blizzard also tatsächlich das Low-Level PvP vertreiben, schade eigtl


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

wenn das so live geht hoer ich ernsthaft mit wow auf.


----------



## notoes (14. März 2009)

@nuriina ...

man merkt das du kein pre bc / classic char bist...

denn: buchbände brauchen immer schon lvl 50. - quest kann man erst ab 50 machen da man mats aus fast allen 50+ instanzen / 50+ gebieten dafuer benoetigt (ungoro krater die items durch die diamanten, westpest - blut von helden, schattenhäute aus scholo, items aus brd uswusw... und duesterbruch, wo man zb "buchband des fokus" abgibt kannste erst ab 50 betreten, ebenso brennende steppe fuer 8 alle werte kannste auch ned einfach so...)

sie haben allerdings keine mindeststufe (35/60/70) und koennen im gegensatz zu den hosenfäden über trade enchantet werden und boe itmes werden nicht gebunden bei benutzung von "geringes arkanum der xxx" ...

wie immer gilt : ruhe bewahren, ned durchdrehn, es ist nur auf dem TESTSERVER...live is GARNIX!

und @  über mir...nichts is vorbei Oo pvp twinks wird es immer geben - nur in andrer form...
@  dragon : hoer doch auf...intressiert hier keinen und es im buffed forum anzudrohen bringt nichts...das weißt du doch

notoes


----------



## nuriina (14. März 2009)

> sie haben allerdings keine mindeststufe (35/60/70) und koennen im gegensatz zu den hosenfäden über trade enchantet werden und boe itmes werden nicht gebunden bei benutzung von "geringes arkanum der xxx" ...



Das ist jetzt aber der Fall... aufm PTR.  Ist nicht so das ich mich mit Buchbänden nicht auskennen würde, glaub mir. ;-)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...=3&pageNo=9

http://pwndepot.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19038


----------



## notoes (14. März 2009)

in dem fall moechte ich mich bei dir entschuldigen und hoffe du bist mir nicht boese...ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen...aber wartet doch ALLE erst ma ab, was am schluss wirklich live geht...BITTE.

notoes

edit: Schulterverzauberungen aus dem alten Naxxramas lassen Gegenstände nun seelengebunden werden. (aus den offiziellen testpatchnotes)


----------



## nuriina (15. März 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> in dem fall moechte ich mich bei dir entschuldigen und hoffe du bist mir nicht boese...ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angreifen...aber wartet doch ALLE erst ma ab, was am schluss wirklich live geht...BITTE.



Jo, mal schauen.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Das zweite is doch alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das erste kenn ich nicht.

*Na toll -.-*


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

6 fachpost neuer record!!


----------



## neo1986 (15. März 2009)

Hat auch 5min gedauert bis ich endlich gepostet hatte -.-

Record is es aber noch nciht ganz gab mal einer der hatte genau 808posts auf einmal gemacht. War aber in irgenteinem Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der war total verzweifelt und hat gedacht er bekommt jetzt ein bann oder so.


----------



## JoKeFoRcE (19. März 2009)

Bin auch gerade dabei, nen neuen 19er zu machen. Ich finde den Wirbel um das nerfen der twinks eigentlich teilweise unberechtigt. 19er jenseits der 2,5k life marke sind doch wirklich etwas übertrieben. auch die sache mit der 225er berufsgrenze finde ich durchaus in ordnung. Klar, schade für diejenigen, die sich den aufwand gegeben haben, aber auch diejenigen werden drüber hinwegkommen und feststellen, dass gemetzel mit 1-1,5k leben auch ihren Reiz haben.
Der Sinn der Sache ist für mich die Perfektion eines Chars, und liegt das cap des machbaren niedriger, so finde ich es auch in ordnung.

Um zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen zu kommen:
Ich hab ein paar fragen bezüglich meines neuen chars.
- Wieviel xp bringt in etwa der großmeister der arena + die beiden anglerteile (hut und füße)? geht sich das innerhalb des letzten levels (19) aus?
- Findet ihr die BoA Axt brauchbar im 19er, bzw gibt es eurer meinung nach bessere? (auch wenn man keine wetzsteine drauf geben kann finde ich die stats einfach gewaltig).

Wäre dankbar für Antworten.

LG, JoKeFoRcE


----------



## nuriina (20. März 2009)

JoKeFoRcE schrieb:


> Um zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen zu kommen:
> Ich hab ein paar fragen bezüglich meines neuen chars.
> - Wieviel xp bringt in etwa der großmeister der arena + die beiden anglerteile (hut und füße)? geht sich das innerhalb des letzten levels (19) aus?



Jedes AGM bringt dir knapp 1k XP (bischen weniger, weiss aber nicht genau wieviel)
Glücksangelhut und Natts Angelschuhe bringen dir nur die Erfahrungspunkte die du brauchst um die Küste fürs Angeln zu entdecken. Wenn du die schon aufgedeckt hast also gar eine XP.

Bei der Axt kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen - Sinn macht die auf jeden Fall nur bei einem Krieger.


----------



## JoKeFoRcE (21. März 2009)

danke


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (26. März 2009)

find ich klasse das du dir dabei soviel mühe gegeben hast.
ich finde das dabei sehr nützliche items dabei sind. mein 19er pvp char ist zwar noch nicht 19, aber noch kann ich ein paar gute sachen ergattern, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

ah sry versehen


----------



## Phobius (26. März 2009)

Auch wenn ich eher der Verfechter von PvP-Twinks bin sehr schöne Arbeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gernulf (27. März 2009)

Zum Anfang muß ich sagen das dies eine nette Zusammenstellung ist und möchte dazu gleich mal wissen ob man für die Verbesserungen in den Sammelberufen das neuste AddOn haben muß oder ob die Zusatzeigenschaften/Talente/Sprüche bei den Berufen auch mit dem BC-Client funktionieren?


----------



## neo1986 (29. März 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Zum Anfang muß ich sagen das dies eine nette Zusammenstellung ist und möchte dazu gleich mal wissen ob man für die Verbesserungen in den Sammelberufen das neuste AddOn haben muß oder ob die Zusatzeigenschaften/Talente/Sprüche bei den Berufen auch mit dem BC-Client funktionieren?


Glaube das geht auch mit BC.


----------



## dragon1 (29. März 2009)

Neo1986 deine sig ist gelogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (31. März 2009)

Zur Info: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...93998&sid=3


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neo1986 deine sig ist gelogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich mach manschmal ausnahmen aber nur bei denen die es echt verdient haben einen aufen deckel zu bekommen.


----------



## neo1986 (31. März 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Zur Info: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...93998&sid=3


Blizz versaut es sich gerade mit uns.
Ich bin aber bereit gegen sie in den kireg zu ziehen nehmen wir unsere imba twinks und gehen ein paar GMs killn wir sind doch so imba roxxor... (was weis ich was die alles nich sagen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (6. April 2009)

Bin grade dabei mir ein schurke hoch zu ziehen.
Weis einer ab wann man die q annehmen kann?

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6571


----------



## Siebäsiech (6. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Bin grade dabei mir ein schurke hoch zu ziehen.
> Weis einer ab wann man die q annehmen kann?
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=6571




Wenn du die Kommentare von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 liest, wird draus ersichtlich dass das Quest nicht vor level 20ig angenommen werden kann.
Einer sagt hier was von level 22.

Schönen gruss


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Nein es is so weit blizz hat es wirklich gemacht ich hab nur noch 1k life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Nein es is so weit blizz hat es wirklich gemacht ich hab nur noch 1k life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da spiele ich meinen grade neu angefangenen twink nichtmehr weiter ka ob ich so lange ueberhaupt noch wow spiele


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Nein es is so weit blizz hat es wirklich gemacht ich hab nur noch 1k life 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da spiele ich meinen grade neu angefangenen twink nichtmehr weiter ka ob ich so lange ueberhaupt noch wow spiele

THX Blizz


----------



## notoes (16. April 2009)

@ über mir...du trottel als ob das jemanden intressiert (XD) dann mach halt ned...lösch den twink + deinen ganzen acc...und mach hier noch 30posts.

bei den meisten die hier posten (auch im allgemeinen) hab ich eh das gefühl sie ham sich nur n pvptwink zum "pwnen" erstellt..und endlos viele twinks wurden in den letzten 2 wochen lieblos hingeklatscht...nur das man in der community mitweinen kann... 

tjo dann tut das: WEINT , hoert auf mit WoW BITTE - je weniger ich von euch GIMPTWINKS in MEINEM BG sehn muss desto besser.

schlau machen, neue items + verfügbare VZ + alternativen austesten!!! dann flamen.

hab mit 3 chars bereits wieder ueber 1,2k hp, mit meinem schurken gehts auf die 1,5k zu. 
ich versteh garnicht was es da zu motzen gibt...exploits nutzen, übertreiben wie sau was enchants angeht und dann weinen weil "uhhhböseböseblizz" die chars nerft? - so einfach isses ned..
btw 19er bg ist BESSER denn je!! die nontwinks und twinks sind WIEDER VIEL WEITER ZUSAMMEN, taktik wird wieder wichtig, skill steht wieder uber equip!!! also FREUT EUCH!!!
ich kack nen dicken haufen auf die beinenchants unnen noch dickeren auf die schulterVZ...denn die waren nie ausschlaggebend oder gar pflicht fuer twinks. 

lasst mich in ruhe ihr weinenden kleinen pussys ich kanns nimmer hoern...

mfg notoes


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. April 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ über mir...du trottel als ob das jemanden intressiert (XD) dann mach halt ned...lösch den twink + deinen ganzen acc...und mach hier noch 30posts.
> 
> bei den meisten die hier posten (auch im allgemeinen) hab ich eh das gefühl sie ham sich nur n pvptwink zum "pwnen" erstellt..und endlos viele twinks wurden in den letzten 2 wochen lieblos hingeklatscht...nur das man in der community mitweinen kann...
> 
> ...



Stimme dir ehrlich gesagt voll zu, nur deine Ausdrucksweise ist irgendwie sehr Primitiv.


----------



## dragon1 (16. April 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> bei den meisten die hier posten (auch im allgemeinen) hab ich eh das gefühl sie ham sich nur n pvptwink zum "pwnen" erstellt..und endlos viele twinks wurden in den letzten 2 wochen lieblos hingeklatscht...nur das man in der community mitweinen kann...
> 
> tjo dann tut das: WEINT , hoert auf mit WoW BITTE - je weniger ich von euch GIMPTWINKS in MEINEM BG sehn muss desto besser.
> 
> ...



DEIN bg? wieso haelst du dich fuer was besonderes? wer gibt dir ein vorrecht? unser bg wenn schon.
Die ganzen beleidigungen wozu?
es gab genau einen der gerade herumgeheult hat, ich hab mich damit bereits abgefunden.


----------



## notoes (16. April 2009)

ich bin durchaus in der lage mich gewählt auszudrücken. in der regel ist es auch nicht meine art mich derart primtiv(!) auszudrücken...ich bin auch eigentlich niemand der flamed...aber aufgrund der gegenwärtigen situation steht mir der magensaft sozusagen an der schwelle zum austritt.

ich kann das mimimi nicht mehr hoeren. ich kann die kleinkinder nicht mehr sehen die ohne zu ueberlegen mit aufhoeren drohen usw...

@dragon...deine reaktion scheint mir als ob ich einen wunden punkt erwischt haette... nicht mein problem wenn du meinen post auf DICH beziehst. und von "beleidigungen" war mein vorpost meilenweit entfernt.

desweiteren bedaure ich das sich dieser thread so vom ursprünglichen thema entfernt hat. es geht hier NICHT darum den gimpigsten twink zu erstellen und uber nerf zu flennen sondern um ernstgemeintes 19er PVP. ich wünsche mir mehr aktive, produktive mitarbeit am 19er metagame und diesem guide. 

entschuldigung siebäsiech... ich war einfach bissl geladen...

notoes


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. April 2009)

Entschuldigung angenommen.

Also dann trag ich doch mal wieder was nützliches diesem Thread bei.

Es gibt mal wieder paar interessante neue Items für den 19er content.

Und zwar einige selbergemachte sachen vom Schneider, Lederer und vom Schmied.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt villeicht noch einige mehr, aber ich glaub das sind mal die wichtigsten davon.
viel spass


----------



## Palenium (16. April 2009)

Mir wirklich egal was ihr dazu sagt, von mir aus mimimimimi...

Ich hasse Blizz wiedermal ein Stück mehr!

Die Ewigkeiten die ich mir für meinem PvP Twink den Ars** aufgerissen hab, umsonst! Ich war gerade dabei einen 29er zu machen, doch nun hat Blizz das ja mal total versaut. Das Gold, alles, was man sich hart erarbeitet hat, wertlos. Ich verstehe Blizz nichtmehr... Warum machen die so einen gottverdammten Sche**. Mein Kumpel hört warscheinlich auf, da das enzige was ihm bisher noch Spaß gemacht hat nun auch weg ist. 

Das WoW-Lieblings-Hobby vieler Spieler wurde vernichtet, was hat ein Mittelklasse Zocker nun noch? Alles wird Causuals in den Allerwertesten geschoben(nichts gegen Causuals, aber es ist nunmal so), früher war ein Epic noch etwas besonderes, dass man sich hart erarbeiten musste nun bekommt man die Dinger hinterhergeschmissen! Da man sich um das eq nun eigentlich nichtmehr sorgen muss, sucht man sich eine andere Beschäftigung, namentlich: Erfolge. Stupides Mobgekloppe um sich nach Tagen 'Diplomat' schimpfen lassen zu können, in wochenlanger Arbeit eine schier übermächtige Anzahl von Quest erledigen, um sich noch einen Titel zu holen, btw bekommt man Titel eh nur noch hinterhergeschmissen(wie viele Titel hatte man schon vor Lichking?). Wenn man auf all das keine Lust mehr hat widmet man sich früher oder später folgerichtig dem Low-Level PvP. Um da nicht sofort zu sterben, erstellt man sich einen PvP Twink. Ein gut ausgerüsteter Twink hatte schon sowas von einem Statussymbol. Aber jetzt: lol Blizzard was soll das denn?

So, das musste mal raus.

Mfg


----------



## neo1986 (16. April 2009)

Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Also dann trag ich doch mal wieder was nützliches diesem Thread bei.
> 
> ...



da sind ganz gute sachen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den deviatguertel haben sie auch neu gemacht net schlecht. aber egal ich spiele so schnell nichtmehr meine twink um so weniger twinks um so langer koennen die noobs auf ihr BG warten. Ich hab mein 70er gnom schurke ausgepackt mir ne gruppe gesucht und kille jetzt schoen fleisig dk und palas.


@ ueber mir ist gut lass es raus hab das gestern auch gemacht. Geh ins Bg und ein paar kleine noobs killen so wie sie uns alle bezeichnen imbaroxxo was weis ich sein einfach mal ein arschloch.


----------



## notoes (17. April 2009)

hoi. 

sehr nice, schoene neue items .hab noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu bieten

in verbindung mit dem ring aus todesminen (6int+2hit) ist der umhang denk ich mal ganz nice.

und die handschuhe find ich in verbindúng mit 3 setteilen des giftzahns und ner 15 agiVZ erwähnenswert. evtl mit der ein oder anderen verteidigungsVZ oder dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
fuer krieger+dudus ganz intressant (vllt)^^
werd das auch mal mitm schurken testen...hab schon das gefühl als ob setbonus vom giftzahnset bissl was ausmacht.

btw: funktionieren die ZG verzauberungen noch oder wurde das auch "generft"?

mfg notoes


----------



## nuriina (17. April 2009)

Also mein erster Eindruck von 3.1 ist sehr gemischt. Was wirklich schön ist, ist das Non-Twinks und Twinks näher aneinander gerutscht sind - das ist wirklich ein Fortschritt. Nur schade das der Schaden nicht generft wurde. So ist der Firsthit wieder viel wichtiger geworden, nicht das Movement während des Kampfes. Habe gestern nur meinen Schurken, Hunter und Schamanen gespielt.

Ich hau ich mit meinem Hunter/Schurken Caster so schnell das die gar keine Chance haben sich zu wehren. 

Der Schami ist leider weniger witzig. Wenn eine Heilung nicht durchgeht ist man tot. Und als Schurke hat man 2-3 Möglichkeiten einen Cast zu brechen. Früher konnte man noch mit den CDs des Gegners spielen, jetzt machts keinen Sinn - einmal unterbrochen schon tot. Erdbindungstotem wurde ja auch generft, also schwieriger wegzukommen um einen Cast durchzukriegen.

Naja mal schauen, war ja nur der erste Eindruck. ;-) Probiere heute noch Mage und Priester aus.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (17. April 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> @ über mir...du trottel als ob das jemanden intressiert (XD) dann mach halt ned...lösch den twink + deinen ganzen acc...und mach hier noch 30posts.
> 
> bei den meisten die hier posten (auch im allgemeinen) hab ich eh das gefühl sie ham sich nur n pvptwink zum "pwnen" erstellt..und endlos viele twinks wurden in den letzten 2 wochen lieblos hingeklatscht...nur das man in der community mitweinen kann...
> 
> ...



Hi, 
ich hab sicher noch net alles gesehen was geht bzw nicht mehr geht. Denke aber das es nicht schlecht ist - die Grundidee von Blizz hinter diesem radikalen nerf.

Aber:
Anhand der Dinge die noch gehen ist eins ganz klar, es ist definitiv eine Reaktion auf die Jammerfraktion *g*
Und Blizz hat es, wenn man es genau nimmt, halbherzig und absolut planlos gemacht - wieso ich der Meinung bin, hier 2 Beispiele ?

Die Buchbandverzauberungen ( z.B. 100HP ) gingen schon immer auf Kopf / Hose ohne lvl Begrenzung - jetzt icht mehr.
Die Verz. 100 HP auf Brust wurde auf "benötigt Stufe 30" hochgesetzt.

So dann überlegen wir doch mal ein bisschen. Jetzt hat keiner mehr eine Kopfverz. und keiner mehr 100HP auf der Brust.
Werden wir jetzt nie wieder lesen : Mimimi, da kam einer mit 2,5k life und hat mich umgehauen - Blizz mach was.

Ich denke es wird sich nichts, gar nichts ändern - das einzige was sich ändert, das ALLE twinks rund 500-600 HP weniger haben - noch.

Und das es eine Reaktion auf die Jammerlappen ist, sieht man anhand der noch funktionierenden Verz.:

Werte +4 auf Brust geht
12 Ausweichen auf Umhang geht  
Kreuzfahrer geht
15 Bew auf Hand geht  
15 Abhärt auf Brust ( z.B. auf dem schwarzen Fummel )
usw

das sind natürlich alles Verz. die nicht die Wertigkeit von 100HP auf Brust haben *g*

Desweiteren hat Blizz rückblickend unglaublich viele items geändert - aufgewertet. Was mir persönlich dabei sofort auffiehl:
12 Ausd. statt 12 Ausweichen auf dem Arena Schmuckstück
diverse Schultern mit Ausd. 
und allgemein eine Menge herstellbarer items die ideal für 19er PvP twinks sind.

Einschneidende Änderungen aber am Ende wird sich nichts ändern. 
Blizz hat das was es wollte, die Spieler haben wieder zu tun und zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werde hier am guide nichts mehr ändern oder ergänzen. Hab die Lust verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke auch, das noch einiges folgen wird in den nächsten Monaten - das wäre sonst wirklich extrem albern von Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Fighter


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2009)

notoes schrieb:


> ich bin durchaus in der lage mich gewählt auszudrücken. in der regel ist es auch nicht meine art mich derart primtiv(!) auszudrücken...ich bin auch eigentlich niemand der flamed...aber aufgrund der gegenwärtigen situation steht mir der magensaft sozusagen an der schwelle zum austritt.
> 
> ich kann das mimimi nicht mehr hoeren. ich kann die kleinkinder nicht mehr sehen die ohne zu ueberlegen mit aufhoeren drohen usw...
> 
> ...


Wieso? ich hab halt jeden einzelnen punkt deines postes erwiddert. gerechtigkeit muss sein



Siebäsiech schrieb:


> Entschuldigung angenommen.
> 
> Also dann trag ich doch mal wieder was nützliches diesem Thread bei.
> 
> ...


Coool


----------



## neo1986 (18. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss da mich mal entschuldigen hab zwar ueber 500Gold wegen dem patch verloren. Aber bin sehr sehr zufrieden jetzt nachdem wir richtige!! twinks nur noch knapp 1k -1,3k life haben giebts echt viele nette low levler im PVP und keine moechtegern twinks mit boar sachen. Top mein Jaeger kann jetzt alleine deffen und die restlichen neun koennen die flagge holen und 95 der twinks sind eh weg. Muss echt sagen es hat mir heut sehr spaß gemacht mit den ganzen non twinks und ich war bei denen auch gerne gesehen sonst haetten die den ganzen tag rumgezegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also schon ein eigentor aber bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorchuck (31. Mai 2009)

hi super tread hab ihn heute den ganzen vormittag gelesen xD naja bin dabei nen dudu zu machen mir fehlen noch armschinen gibts da was gutes mit ausdauer? 

mfg terror


----------



## Terrorchuck (31. Mai 2009)

mir is och was eingefallen es gibt doch jetzt diese gürtelchnalle für nen sockel is das vllt möglich die anzubringen hat da einer infos?


----------



## neo1986 (1. Juni 2009)

nicht möglich sonst wäre es hier aufgelistet.

man braucht nähmlich lev 70 um sie drauf zu machen. danach wird der gürtel seelengebunden.....


----------



## Terrorchuck (2. Juni 2009)

ok danke dachte wenn man ds vllt über handesfester macht aber ok schade eig. wäre cool naja und was meint ihr zu den armschienen für nen dudu am liebsten mit asdauer gibts da was nettes?


----------



## Terrorchuck (15. Juni 2009)

hi hb ne frage zu handschuverzauberungen beim mage wollte eig. 20 feuerschaden haben finde aber auf unserem sever keinen der das hat und auch niht die anderen verzauberungen von aq 40 hat keiner was könnte ich als alternative nehmen bis ich wen gefunden habe der das kann? 

scon mal danke mfg terror


----------



## Siebäsiech (16. Juni 2009)

Terrorchuck schrieb:


> hi hb ne frage zu handschuverzauberungen beim mage wollte eig. 20 feuerschaden haben finde aber auf unserem sever keinen der das hat und auch niht die anderen verzauberungen von aq 40 hat keiner was könnte ich als alternative nehmen bis ich wen gefunden habe der das kann?
> 
> scon mal danke mfg terror



Als übergangslösung würd ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 empfehlen, beherrscht praktisch jeder Zauberer.  Ansonsten eben nach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 suchen


----------



## Terrorchuck (16. Juni 2009)

jo super danke werd ich gleich machen...
und was meinste auf was für werte soll ich gehen hab immoment noch sehr viel zaubermacht aber eher wenig int. mache aber mit nem feuerball gut 200- 210  schaden denke aber das ich wenn ich anstatt 30 zm auf waffe int drauf machen das da vllt mehr geht.

meine feuerzaubermacht liegt bei 107 mit ca 9% crit sollte vllt mehr crit???

schon mal danke mfg terror  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (16. Juni 2009)

haste vielleicht ein arsenal link? können wir dir besser helfen..

HIER <-kann ich nur empfelen

Man giebt nichtmehr viele guten Twinks......die meisten gilden sind ziemlich leer O_o


----------



## nuriina (16. Juni 2009)

Eine Waffe mit ZM, eine mit INT, mit der INT-Waffe beginnen und zur ZM-Waffeswitchen sobald das Mana verbraucht wurde was einem die Waffe gewährt.


----------



## Stille93 (17. Juni 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Man giebt nichtmehr viele guten Twinks......die meisten gilden sind ziemlich leer O_o



Wohl wahr, in unserer Gilde haben wir 22 Migs bis lvl 49 und davon sind leider nur ca 5 jeden Tag aktiv. Viele spielen deswegen (oder kaum noch) nicht mehr, wegen dem letzten nerf an den Hosen und Kopf. Wobei ich das für mich persönlich nicht allzu tragisch finde, da es für mich immer zählt das man seinen Char auch beherrschen muss. Ich habe aber auch erst 08 mit WoW angefangen und kenne daher die Unterschiede nicht wie es zb. 2007 war. 

Wer keinen Bock hat den Guide hier zu lesen, dem kann ich ein paar kurze Tipps geben welches wir auch in unserer Gildeninformation (in Stichworten) zu stehen haben.

Das Arsenal benutzen: Wenn man in ein BG geht, kann man Recht schnell sehen wer ein PvP-Twink ist und wer nicht. Das erkennt man am Leben der jeweiligen Klasse. 


(Richtwerte mit Toleranz +/- von ca 100-200)
Im 19er sind es um die 1.2k, 
29er 1.5k und 
39er 2.3k, 
49er spiele ich nicht und weiß daher nicht wie hoch das Leben dort ist. Die angegebene Werte sind ohne Buff, mein 19er Warri würde nämlich mit Buff fast 1.9k haben.
Such dir einen PvP Twink der die gleiche Klasse spielt wie du und gebe seinen Namen im Arsenal ein, dann kannst du gemütlich nachschauen welches Equip mit vz er trägt und welches Talent er benutzt. Im Arsenal kannst du auch prüfen ob es besseres Equip gibt als das was gerade getragen wird. 

Skille erste Hilfe auf das Maximum, was dein lvl erlaubt (39er kann z.B. schwerer Frostverband verwenden (leider nicht herstellen) und ist enorm nützlich wenn man wenig Zeit hat um sich zu heilen).

Skille Nebenberufe (19er ist es aber hilfreich Ingi zu lernen wegen Brille, sollte man keinen Bock haben sich den Hut zu angeln) auf Maximum da sie zusätzliche Buffs geben). Genaueres kannst du im Anfangsposting lesen.

Lass immer genug EP übrig, im Ideal wenn man auf x9 kommt, sollte man schon alles haben. Grund dafür, es kann immer sein das es noch etwas besseres gibt oder man etwas vergessen hat das man sich holen will und deswegen EP braucht.

Finde einen der dich durch die Inzen zieht. Als PvP Twink ist es ungemein lästig und nutzlos in eine Gruppe eine Inze zu besuchen da oft andere dabei sind, die auch das Item wollen welches man selber braucht und man dann ggf nochmal rein muss. Gerade im 19er ist das spürbar. 

Farmen am FH ist ehrenlos, nutzlos und kein PvP. Wer selber nicht gerne abgefarmt werden will am FH, der sollte das dann auch bei anderen nicht machen. Rache zählt hier nicht, sondern das man Stolz genug hat, sich nicht auf so ein Niveau sich herablassen zu müssen. Zur Not kann man auch erstmal Geist bleiben, in dem man die Wiederbelebung abbricht und wartet bis mehrere Spieler am FH sind um sich wiederzubeleben oder man einfach wartet das das Spiel vorbei ist. Zumindest mache ich das so, weil es dann meinen Spaß ist, dass die Idioten umsonst warten um mich abzufarmen. 

Respekt vor anderen Spielern. In unserer Gilde steht das ganz oben in unserer Liste. Emotes die beleidigend sind, werden nicht verwendet. Wenn mich einer beleidigt sehe ich es als ein Lob an, da ich ihn offensichtlich geärgert habe, wenn nicht dann ist mein Gegner nur primitiv und ich lasse mich nicht auf sein Niveau herab. Ich /winke dann eher zurück oder gib ihm einen /kuss, also provoziere ihn auf eine liebe Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Suche dir ne gute PvP Gilde (sehr schwierig) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld
Stille


----------



## dragon1 (22. Juni 2009)

habt ihr gelesen? jetzt gibts getrennte twink/nontwinkbgs (=
jeah


----------



## Stille93 (22. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> habt ihr gelesen? jetzt gibts getrennte twink/nontwinkbgs (=
> jeah



jau wurde auch Zeit, aber haste auch gelesen, es wird vermutlich nen PvP Twink geben der sich nur über BG lvlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeah^^


----------



## Misshellfire (24. Juni 2009)

Wie ist mittlerweile eig. die Balance bei den 19ern, immernoch Hunter so stark?


----------



## WeRkO (24. Juni 2009)

Misshellfire schrieb:


> Wie ist mittlerweile eig. die Balance bei den 19ern, immernoch Hunter so stark?



Jup


----------



## Stille93 (24. Juni 2009)

Misshellfire schrieb:


> Wie ist mittlerweile eig. die Balance bei den 19ern, immernoch Hunter so stark?



19 und 29 aufjedenfall, ab 39 ist es "ausgeglichen"


----------



## Orias_ (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo mal an alle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke für den Guide ... wirklich Klasse und die viele Arbeit die dahinter steckt gehört gewürdigt!

Hier ist meine PVP Priesterin.... Wenn jemand Tipps hat würde ich mich freuen ....

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...e&n=Belrana


----------



## Stille93 (13. Juli 2009)

Orias_ schrieb:


> Hallo mal an alle!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit Stoffis kenn ich mich nicht so aus, aber ich würde das hier als Waffe nehmen: http://eu.wowarmory.com/item-info.xml?i=2567

Dann ingie auf 150 skillen, wegen der Brille http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=4385

Erste Hilfe auf 225 skillen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche kannst du dann mit Runenstoffverband verbinden, aber nicht herstellen. 

Ring: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6414 , einer muss vorher die Burg cleanen bis zum Boss, dann gehst mit rein killst den Boss und holst den Ring, gibt aber glaube ich mind 3k EP.
Dann noch den Ring des Berater, ist ne PvP Belohnung. 

KK auf 225, nimm dir nen Freund mit, der dann die NPC killt während du die Kräuter sammelst, ihr solltet nicht in einer Gruppe sein, sonst bekommst du EP.

Umhang: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=45626

Generell. Rum besorgen, http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=21151, extrem billig und extrem geil im 19er PvP. Damit kannst du Kochen vernachlässigen.

dein Equipt natürlich vz lassen (Zaubermacht) und schauen das du viel Leben hast. Mit dem jetzigen Leben bist du einfach nur Opfer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orias_ (13. Juli 2009)

ok danke für die vielen Tipps, ich bin bisher auf mana gegangen und nicht auf life.... das klappt auch gut solange ich nicht Target bin kann ich die gruppe lange am leben halten. Bin ich dann mal target, Schild an, Fear und seolbst hochheilen und hoffen das die Gruppe hilft.....

Mehr life ist aber sicherlich nicht verkehrt. An der Brille arbeite ich gerade.

Zaubermacht wurde mir imme rgesagt für nen 19 er ist die völlig unwichtig, da kommt es auf int und wille an(natürlich ausdauer)

Was hats denn mit der Zaubermacht auf sich?


----------



## Herzul (13. Juli 2009)

Orias_ schrieb:


> ok danke für die vielen Tipps, ich bin bisher auf mana gegangen und nicht auf life.... das klappt auch gut solange ich nicht Target bin kann ich die gruppe lange am leben halten. Bin ich dann mal target, Schild an, Fear und seolbst hochheilen und hoffen das die Gruppe hilft.....
> 
> Mehr life ist aber sicherlich nicht verkehrt. An der Brille arbeite ich gerade.
> 
> ...



umso mehr zm du hast desto mehr healst du pro healzauber


----------



## Orias_ (13. Juli 2009)

ahhh ok dann wurde ich wohl falsch informiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke


----------



## Stille93 (13. Juli 2009)

Orias_ schrieb:


> ok danke für die vielen Tipps, ich bin bisher auf mana gegangen und nicht auf life.... das klappt auch gut solange ich nicht Target bin kann ich die gruppe lange am leben halten. Bin ich dann mal target, Schild an, Fear und seolbst hochheilen und hoffen das die Gruppe hilft.....
> 
> Mehr life ist aber sicherlich nicht verkehrt. An der Brille arbeite ich gerade.
> 
> ...


hab das auch schon gehört, dass im 19er irgendwie zm nicht lohnen würde, konnte aber bisher keine logische Erklärung finden.

Ich würde zm (Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=22749) nehmen, da du weniger mana brauchst für mehr zm, ganz anders bei dir: viel mana für wenig zm.

Hätte übrigens Schami als Heiler genommen, imho die beste Klasse gegen alles im 19er. Gut gespielt, bekommst du den nicht down, eher bzw mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit macht er dich platt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stille93 (13. Juli 2009)

Stille93 schrieb:


> hab das auch schon gehört, dass im 19er irgendwie zm nicht lohnen würde, konnte aber bisher keine logische Erklärung finden.
> 
> Ich würde zm (Beispiel: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=22749) nehmen, da du weniger mana brauchst für mehr zm, ganz anders bei dir: viel mana für wenig zm.
> 
> ...



hab es gefunden, hier ein Priest auf lvl 19:
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Eiskrem


----------



## T0b1b! (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

hab nur gerade mal den Thread gesehen ... nich ganz gelesen.

Aber warum erstellt ihr euch denn noch 19er PvP-Twinks?
Bald wirds eh kaum 19er-Twink BGs geben.
Bzw auf kleinen Server garkeine.

Lohnt sich doch garnicht mehr^^.


----------



## neo1986 (13. Juli 2009)

T0b1b! schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab nur gerade mal den Thread gesehen ... nich ganz gelesen.
> 
> ...


weil es uns spaß mach und es immer pvp twinks geben wird.


----------



## T0b1b! (13. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> weil es uns spaß mach und es immer pvp twinks geben wird.



Weil es mit 3.2 getrennte BGs gibt, PvP Twinks bekommen ihre eigenen und alle anderen spielen getrennt.
Und bei uns aufm Server waren immer so 8-10 Leute PvP-Twinks.
Wenn die anderen sich dann nicht anmelden wird nie ein BG zustande kommen.

Vorallem könnt ihr dann auch keine Noobs mehr killen.^^
Mal schauen obs dann noch soviel Spaß macht.


----------



## Maladin (13. Juli 2009)

Bleibt sachlich und am Thema. 

/wink maladin


----------



## Orias_ (14. Juli 2009)

Stille93 schrieb:


> hab es gefunden, hier ein Priest auf lvl 19:
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...s&n=Eiskrem




thx vielmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (20. Juli 2009)

Maladin schrieb:


> Bleibt sachlich und am Thema.
> 
> /wink maladin



Wieso *bleibt* ( Mehrzahl ) ?

Ich seh nur einen, der mal wieder, wie er selbst sagt, nicht alles gelesen hat und meint hier seine geistigen Ergüsse in Schriftform ablassen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schreib doch gleich denjenigen mit Namen an - das kommt dann schon etwas besser an !

Grüße KSP



Und zum Thema:
Ich habs nach dem letzten nerf patch ja schon mal gesagt, Blizz wird noch was nachschieben an Änderungen, da sie sich sonst nur lächerlich machen.
Alle Änderungen bis auf die Zeitlimits / Begrenzungen in den BGs finde ich sehr schön. 
Zu Überdenken und wirklich sinnvoll wäre für die "EP Stop" Bgs ein Realmpoolübergreifendes BG.
Und wer jetzt sagt, DAS macht Blizz eh nicht, DAS ist viel zu teuer blablub : 
Die getrennten BGs hatte ich schon 2007 im Vorschlagforum gefordert und einige andere vor mir auch schon - damals hat auch jeder gesagt, dies sei technisch nicht möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

also wieder ein paar jahre warten ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




whew, gestern gezockt und herausgefunden wie IMBA ein gut gespielter pala twink auf  lvl 19 ist... zu 2t haben wir gegen 6 19ner gekaempft, 2 davon pvp hunter... imba.


----------



## Stille93 (20. Juli 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also wieder ein paar jahre warten ne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Pala (in allen x9 BG) sind einfach pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Realmpoolübergreifendes BG*

/sign, aufjedenfall und dann kommen wir mal so langsam aber sicher zu dem wie Guild Wars PvP betrieben hat. Nicht das ich alles von Guild Wars grundsätzlich gut fand, aber zumindest gab es dort kaum Wartezeiten und nie Unter-/Überzahlgeschichten.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2009)

das perverse/geniale an pala auf dem lvl ist der eine cast, der verbuendete immun macht, alle 2 min oder so, er macht volle dps waehrend ich einfach so heile, ohne das gegner etwas tun koennen <3


----------



## Blackfrost (13. September 2009)

Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich ein 100hp Arkanum auf meine Kopfrüstung mache und wie ich eine 40ausdauer+12beweglichkeit Beinrüstung auf meine Hosen mache? Geht das seit dem neuen Patch gar nicht mehr? Thanks für alle Antworten!


----------



## WeRkO (13. September 2009)

Geht seit 3.1 nicht mehr.


----------



## Blackfrost (13. September 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Geht seit 3.1 nicht mehr.



Thx


----------



## Blackfrost (13. September 2009)

JoKeFoRcE schrieb:


> Bin auch gerade dabei, nen neuen 19er zu machen. Ich finde den Wirbel um das nerfen der twinks eigentlich teilweise unberechtigt. 19er jenseits der 2,5k life marke sind doch wirklich etwas übertrieben. auch die sache mit der 225er berufsgrenze finde ich durchaus in ordnung. Klar, schade für diejenigen, die sich den aufwand gegeben haben, aber auch diejenigen werden drüber hinwegkommen und feststellen, dass gemetzel mit 1-1,5k leben auch ihren Reiz haben.
> Der Sinn der Sache ist für mich die Perfektion eines Chars, und liegt das cap des machbaren niedriger, so finde ich es auch in ordnung.
> 
> Um zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen zu kommen:
> ...



Von welcher Axt sprichst du? Nachthäscher? =)


----------



## deranfänger (1. Oktober 2009)

Ne Frage an euch habe einen Krieger Twink lvl 29 jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage was ist besser 25 Bew oder Kreuzfahrer als Verzauberung ??
Habe nur 14% crit ohne 25 bew

Könntet ihr auch begründen warum ich das nehmen sollte


----------



## neo1986 (1. Oktober 2009)

arsenal link währe ganz gut das wir sehen wie du geskillt bist und was du bewirken willst.....mehr infos können net schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde spontan aber 2x die 15bew nehmen weil ich diesen mungo, kreuzfahrer sachen net so traue und finde die progen net genug.


----------



## Stille93 (2. Oktober 2009)

hatte mit meinem Warri (allerdings 19er) 2 Möglichkeiten gehabt, wenn ich keine Flag hatte bin ich mit meiner 2handaxt rumgerannt und diese hatte agi drauf, hatte ich aber die Flag, dann wechselte ich auf Schild mit Schwert (wegen Ausdauer) und auf meinem Schwert war dann Kreuzfahrer drauf. 

Für Kampf Agi und als Flagträger Kreuzfahrer.


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

Wie ich das Schlachtegetuemmel vermisse...naja, im Jaenner fang ich wieder mit wow an, und dann...


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (29. Januar 2010)

So, 
da ich auch wieder Lust auf 19er habe bin ich jetzt auf dem engl. Server DRAENOR gelandet ( auf Hordenseite )

EP Stop BGs von ca 16 Uhr - 24 Uhr jeden Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mitlerweile ca 10 Tage dort und das was ich bisher gesehen habe gefällt mir - als Empfehlung für alle die wieder Twink BGs spielen wollen.

Gruß
KSP ( Thefighter / Littlejudge )


----------



## nuriina (11. Februar 2010)

Nicht mehr ganz so neu die Info, aber man kann als 19er den Wettergegerbten Angelhut tragen. :-) 

http://twinkinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/1stconfirmedweatherbeaten_thumb.jpg

Mit meinem Schamanen hab ich zwar einen Angelskill von 440, aber bisher noch kein Glück gehabt.

Bin jetzt auf Al Akir, aber im Moment ruht mein Account.


----------



## KARUxx (9. März 2010)

KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> So,
> da ich auch wieder Lust auf 19er habe bin ich jetzt auf dem engl. Server DRAENOR gelandet ( auf Hordenseite )
> 
> EP Stop BGs von ca 16 Uhr - 24 Uhr jeden Tag
> ...



Lange nix mehr von dir gehört :-) 





Wenn ich ab Sommer wider spiele werde ich dich besuchen kommen ;-) 




Mein Schöner Zwerg vergammelt in der Zeit noch bisschen weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Sen%27jin&cn=M%C3%A1ddin


----------



## nuriina (23. März 2010)

Ab morgen hat dann http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32654 hoffentlich endlich eine Stufenbeschränkung. 

Armory: http://www.wowarmory...divh&cn=Ioerror


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Sehr geiler Guide wie ich finde muss nur ein wenig überarbeitet werden ^^


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (31. März 2010)

_*Sehr geiler Guide wie ich finde muss nur ein wenig überarbeitet werden ^^ *_




KombinatSchwarzePumpe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Vor ca 1 Jahr hab ich geschrieben das ich nichts mehr ändern oder erweitern werde ...

Vielleicht habe ich irgendwann wieder Lust, mal sehen^^ Momentan fehlt mir ein wenig die Zeit 

Gruß 

KSP


----------



## Vwbully (6. Mai 2010)

gibts nen realmpool in dem noch ep stop bgs auf gehen?


----------



## Cazor (6. Mai 2010)

Vwbully schrieb:


> gibts nen realmpool in dem noch ep stop bgs auf gehen?




nen deutschen kenn ich nicht. Wie KsP schon schrieb, gibts da englische. Aber da ich kein Bock auf Geld ausgeben hab frier ich 
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Der+abyssische+Rat&cn=Nebuzardar
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Forscherliga&cn=Zulame
und 
http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Der+abyssische+Rat&cn=Cazore
einfach weiter ein.. heul


----------



## yackon (1. Juli 2010)

hallo erstmal
ich weiß nicht warum aber mein 1. post (gestern) ist heut i.wie weg ...
vllt wurde er gelöscht weil ich angegeben habe dass ich auf p.server spiele
dies hat aber auch einen grund
ich bin noch schüler und besitze daher nicht das benötigte geld und die zeit aufm offi zu spielen
wobei auf dem p.server frostmourne( Realm: frostberry) gegen abend ein 19er ws nach dem anderen startet ...

es gibt keinen unterschied between offi 19er "bedürfnissen" in sachen hilfe bezüglich 19er pvp equip und p.server (abgesehn von den rates)

also zum thema zurück kommend
ich habe aus spaß mit nem schurken angefangen aber ich wurde dann doch zu den ally jägern hingezogen und bin im verhältniss zu den anderen relativ gut
bsp. ich kill 1 mage + 1heal ( beide ham so ca. selfbuffed 1.6k life und mana) im 2 on 1 [ dank Gabe der Naaru]
nun denn hier ich Neomali ich arbeite am arenaschmuck
angelhut will ich noch holn
kräuterkunde und bb skillen

jez die frage was lohnt sich mehr? 

stab des verrückten sängers 
oder
das schildhand teil der holzschlundfeste dieser beutel + Schlächterschnitzler

ich freue mich über eine baldige antwort und hoffe das mein post net gelöscht oder sonst wie weg geht ^^

mfg yackon


----------



## Milivoje (1. Juli 2010)

1. p-server, 2. komische links.....


----------



## yackon (1. Juli 2010)

wie oben schon beschrieben...
was ist schlimm am p.server?
das thema ist 19er pvp guide
und meine frage bezieht sich auf 19er pvp 
ihr könnt mich steinigen wenn ihr wollt aber ich finde es ist egal wo man spielt solange man das gleiche thema behandelt

bekomme ich antworten?

@über mir:
der link is arsenal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


neomali ist mein name

aber deine antwort ist sehr produktiv das muss ich dir lassen

ps.: ja ich hab mir das gesamte forum durchgelesen und nein ich war nicht zu faul dazu nur weil ich p.server zock


----------



## nuriina (2. Juli 2010)

Also den Guide (Gott hab ihn seelig) können wir wohl mit Cata archivieren, so viele neue Items wie wohl kommen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siebäsiech (25. Juli 2010)

Wer Jäger spielt im 19er, stolz ist von wegen mage und heal killen (wau) und noch fragen hat wie man das Equip noch optimieren soll, sorry, so einer ist bei mir abgeschrieben.

Hab allgemein etwas gegen 19er Jäger, früher warens mal die Schurken heute sind es die Jäger. Also mit nem Jäger muss mir keiner prahlen wollen, da lehnste dich in die vergammelte Stuhllehne zurück, und hast Autoschuss drin, schickst die Spinne los damit der Gegner nicht in die Nähe kommt, und guckst nebenher Fern, bügelst, kochst, isst und drehst dir was rauchbares noch nebenher.
Was das mit können zu tun hat? Kopfschüttel. 
Mach dir mal was anspruchvolleres als nen  kotzjäger und wenn du dann was reisst hast du das recht zu prahlen!

Bin momentan auf draenor/realmpool blackout. Da läuft praktisch jeden Abend was. Ally und Horde sind ziemlich ausgeglichen.


----------



## nuriina (11. November 2010)

So, ihr könnt jetzt mit Cata eure Twinks wieder reaktivieren, ich hoffe mal es wird auf den deutschen Servern ein Revival geben wo die BGs zusammengelegt werden. :-) Mein Mage und mein Jäger sind noch auf Malygos verblieben, alle anderen Twinks hatte ich in der zwischenzeit nach Blackout transferiert.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (17. November 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> So, ihr könnt jetzt mit Cata eure Twinks wieder reaktivieren, ich hoffe mal es wird auf den deutschen Servern ein Revival geben wo die BGs zusammengelegt werden. :-) Mein Mage und mein Jäger sind noch auf Malygos verblieben, alle anderen Twinks hatte ich in der zwischenzeit nach Blackout transferiert.




Huhu,

19 / 29 / 39 PvP Revival

und wieder weg 

Grüße

Fighter


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (12. September 2011)

Da ist bestimmt bald die Hölle los ...

Level-19er-info.de

Gruß
KSP


----------



## Wolfmania (15. September 2011)

schöne Infos hast Du zusammengetragen - besten Dank KSP !


----------



## steinbock1 (20. November 2011)

Die Seite Level-19er-info.de würde in www.EP-Stop-Twinks.de.to geändert.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (4. November 2017)

Moin moin,

 

wer ist denn noch gelegentlich aktiv bei WOW , mit was auch immer ? Oder liest hier mit ?

Ich bin seit einigen Jahren raus ( habe glaube ich nichtmal einen lvl 100 char ?! ).

Allerdings gibt es einige Nachrichten, die mich eventuell zur Rückkehr bewegen könnten 

 

http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Spiel-42971/News/offizielle-Classic-Server-BlizzCon-1242805/

 

 

Vielleicht bis bald mal ....

 

Ciao, TheFighter


----------



## Britneyfears94 (3. Januar 2018)

Moin moin!!

Ich habe mir jetzt Grade mal eben alle Seiten durchgelesen und hab schon ziemlich zu Anfang gehofft, dass noch jemand auf die Ankündigung von wow Classic reagiert.

Damit sollte das richtige twinken,  so wie ich es gewohnt bin zurückkehren !

Ich selbst hab damals überwiegend Zeit im pvp 19 verbracht und das tolle daran ist, dass ich mich sogar noch an einige chars erinnern kann, die du in deinem guide genannt hast.

Raax-ein firemage- war damals auf meinem realmpool und einer meiner engsten Konkurrenten gewesen.
Und auch wenn ich sonst ein ziemlich vergessliches Wesen bin, kann ich mich noch sehr gut an ihr HP build während der bb-bug Zeit erinnern.
Das war auch das erste mal das ich auf  das furbolg item aufmerksam geworden bin.

Ich selbst habe alles mit meinem twink gehabt was das Herz begehrte inkl. Exploits a la geomatic.
Ich weiß, hab oben schon gelesen,dass man nicht so begeistert von exploits usern war, irgendwo auch verständlich.
Nichts desto trotz wollte ich damals einfach das maximale aus meinem 19er Charakter rausholen.
Und für diese vz wurde man damals regelrecht vergöttert!
Anscheinend war dieser recht unbekannt und heiß begehrt 

Naja dachte ich zumindest, dass ich das beste gear hatte .... Die trinkets aus bc von dem einen rogue waren mir erlich gesagt noch fremd und damit hast du auch meinen Glauben zerstört,  dass ich das beste gear zusammen hatte, danke dafür 

Ich hatte damals soviel Herzblut in das Projekt pvp 19 gesteckt,  wie in keinem anderen Spiel jemals zuvor oder jemals dannach. Bis heute.

Ich fände es echt cool, wenn hier mal wieder ein paar Leute schreiben würden und man vielleicht sogar - wenn es soweit ist, und Classic kommt- einen gemeinsamen Server sucht und eine twink Gilde gründet mit Leuten die genauso viel Spaß am 19er pvp hatten wie ich.
Und wenn ich eine Chance sehe Leute zu finden, dann ist es dieser guide 

Alleine um nochmal über diese goldene twink Zeit zu sprechen, hoffe ich wieder auf eine steigende Aktivität hier im guide 

Also, hoffentlich antworten hier nochmal ein paar


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2018)

Wir hatten damals in der Gilde ein paar 19er Blutelf Schurkinnen gemacht und "Kîllêrròúgê" in den verschiedensten dämlichen Schreibweisen genannt.
Nur das Beste vom Besten an Gear gehabt, was man mit 19 so tragen konnte. Etliche Male Todesminen gerannt, um da ein bestimmtes Item vom Endboss zu bekommen. Glaube das war 'ne Brust.
Ingi-Brille, Kreuzfahrer auf den Waffen, ... War lustig in den BGs. 

The Good Old Days. Erinnert man sich gern zurück.


----------



## Britneyfears94 (3. Januar 2018)

Ja, das stimmt  
Ich musste Grade noch spontan an die Truhen denken die man für das trinket brauchte im schlingendorntal  

Da hat der Wecker gern mal -um kurz vor 3 meine ich wars- mitten in der Woche geklingelt


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2018)

Ja, das stimmt 
Ich musste Grade noch spontan an die Truhen denken die man für das trinket brauchte im schlingendorntal 

Da hat der Wecker gern mal -um kurz vor 3 meine ich wars- mitten in der Woche geklingelt 



Stimmt. Ganz vergessen. Kann mich auch daran erinnern. Meist hat man sich da mit so 1-2 anderen Spielern um die Truhe gekloppt, die die gleiche Idee hatten.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (27. Januar 2018)

Moin moin!!

Ich habe mir jetzt Grade mal eben alle Seiten durchgelesen und hab schon ziemlich zu Anfang gehofft, dass noch jemand auf die Ankündigung von wow Classic reagiert.

Damit sollte das richtige twinken, so wie ich es gewohnt bin zurückkehren !

Ich selbst hab damals überwiegend Zeit im pvp 19 verbracht und das tolle daran ist, dass ich mich sogar noch an einige chars erinnern kann, die du in deinem guide genannt hast.

Raax-ein firemage- war damals auf meinem realmpool und einer meiner engsten Konkurrenten gewesen.
Und auch wenn ich sonst ein ziemlich vergessliches Wesen bin, kann ich mich noch sehr gut an ihr HP build während der bb-bug Zeit erinnern.
Das war auch das erste mal das ich auf das furbolg item aufmerksam geworden bin.

Ich selbst habe alles mit meinem twink gehabt was das Herz begehrte inkl. Exploits a la geomatic.
Ich weiß, hab oben schon gelesen,dass man nicht so begeistert von exploits usern war, irgendwo auch verständlich.
Nichts desto trotz wollte ich damals einfach das maximale aus meinem 19er Charakter rausholen.
Und für diese vz wurde man damals regelrecht vergöttert! 
Anscheinend war dieser recht unbekannt und heiß begehrt 

Naja dachte ich zumindest, dass ich das beste gear hatte .... Die trinkets aus bc von dem einen rogue waren mir erlich gesagt noch fremd und damit hast du auch meinen Glauben zerstört, dass ich das beste gear zusammen hatte, danke dafür 

Ich hatte damals soviel Herzblut in das Projekt pvp 19 gesteckt, wie in keinem anderen Spiel jemals zuvor oder jemals dannach. Bis heute.

Ich fände es echt cool, wenn hier mal wieder ein paar Leute schreiben würden und man vielleicht sogar - wenn es soweit ist, und Classic kommt- einen gemeinsamen Server sucht und eine twink Gilde gründet mit Leuten die genauso viel Spaß am 19er pvp hatten wie ich.
Und wenn ich eine Chance sehe Leute zu finden, dann ist es dieser guide 

Alleine um nochmal über diese goldene twink Zeit zu sprechen, hoffe ich wieder auf eine steigende Aktivität hier im guide 

Also, hoffentlich antworten hier nochmal ein paar 

 

Moin moin,

also wenn es nicht mehrere Spieler mit dem Namen (dein Forum Name ohne Jahreszahl mein ich) gab, dann kennen wir uns auch aus dem BG 

Raax war auch ursprünglich bei mir im Pool ,ich Alexstrasza und er auf Baelgun mein ich - würds aber nicht beschwören. Später irgendwann auch bei mir in einer meiner Gilden.

Wo, wann, warum weiß ich schon nichtmehr...  Daran merkt man das man alt ist und wielang der Kram mitlerweile her ist 

edit.: grad mal nachgesehen, war das 1.mal noch zu Classic -- Raaxana :

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/guild/alexstrasza/Kombinat_Schwarze_Pumpe/roster

 

Habe irgendwann nach Draenor (engl. Server) mit einem Teil meiner 19er gewechselt bzw. dort neue chars gebaut und dort auf Horde und Allianz gespielt.

Auf Draenor habe ich eigentlich alle 19er Suchtis wiedergetroffen (Aratina & Kawum hier mal explizit erwähnt  es gab aber noch einige mehr.. ), die ich in meiner Zeit erst als Hordler (~2Jahre) und später als Allie getroffen habe.

Viele haben Serverwechsel / Fraktionwechsel gemacht und ich habe dort quasi den 3ten und letzten Part (für mich) vom 19er PvP gespielt. Am Ende ganz zum Schluß 10er / 20er / 29er PvP gespielt und auf Eredar (deutsch,Horde) div. 19er noch gehabt - das war die Zeit mit den realmübergreifenden BGs.

 

Zum Thema Exploit:

Für mich war das nie Thema, ist im Grunde aber auch jedem selbst überlassen. Ich hatte einige Chars mit Schulterverz. aus Naxx 40er, was zu der Zeit wo ich es auf die Schulter machte ohne weiteres möglich war - änderte sich auch irgendwann.

 

Ich bin gespannt ob sich irgendwann nochmal etwas ähnliches ergibt, aber ich denke das was 19er PVP betrifft, war es schon extrem einzigartig.

Damit meine ich nicht nur das PvP / Spiel ansich, sondern auch den Kontakt über viele Jahre zu einigen Spielern.

Mit denen man nichts gemeinsam hatte - ausser 19er BG und den Spaß daran 

 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich vorbereitet, habe noch einige hundert items aus der Zeit... aber auch da hat man ja gesehen , das Blizz einem schnelle einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann , wenn die Dinge plötzlich seelengebunden sind oder sie es gar nicht mehr gibt .

 

Vielleicht melden sich ja wirklich noch ein paar Spieler von früher ....

 

Bis bald in Crossroads,

TheFighter


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (27. Januar 2018)

Stimmt. Ganz vergessen. Kann mich auch daran erinnern. Meist hat man sich da mit so 1-2 anderen Spielern um die Truhe gekloppt, die die gleiche Idee hatten.  

 

Das witzige war, es gab Server, da biste hingegangen und hast das Ding eingesammelt.

Im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Allie oder Hordler eine Absprache getroffen oder so.

Dann gabs die vollen Server (ob pvp oder pve war echt egal). Da hat das Ganze streiten um die Kiste dann an die Bestzeiten von open PvP in Classic erinnert.

 

Und ich glaube diesen einen Killerrouge in sämtlichen richtigen und falschen Schreibweisen gabs in jedem realmpool oder sogar 19er Gilde.

Natürlich auch Varianten von Megahunter, Todeswarrior oder ähnliches 

Ich mein, TheFighter ist jetzt auch nicht grad die top Namens Creation 

Nur meinen Gildennamen (Kombinat Schwarze Pumpe), den find ich heute noch gut.

Andere damals aber auch ... Das war einer der Gründe wieso ich irgendwann Fraktion / Name geändert habe. Der Wiedererkennungswert war wohl recht hoch.   Wenn ich mich eingeloggt habe,  gabs entweder Post im Kasten oder/und nach dem 1. / 2. BG gab es die ersten /w . Was erstmal nicht schlimm klingt, auf Dauer aber doch anstrengend war.


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (13. August 2019)

Moin moin,

 

Seit heute gibts die Reservierung von Namen.

Musste feststellen Thefighter ist schon weg !?!  

Wer sucht sich so einen scheiss Namen aus? Leute gibts ... 

Wollte ich als Bankchar nehmen, naja nun muss ich wieder kreativ werden 

 

Man sieht sich, diesmal starte ich als Allianzer !

 

Grüße, KSP


----------



## KombinatSchwarzePumpe (4. November 2019)

Moin ,

 

na wer ist alles am mitlesen hier und wieder am Start?

Bin auf Lakesire, gemütlich am main leveln. Man hat auch nicht mehr soviel Zeit wie früher 

 

Sammelt ihr schon BOE items ?  Ich jedenfalls nicht, der char wird equiped wenn die BGs da sind 

Lohnt es sich den guide hier wieder in die Ursprungsfassung (2006) zurück zu schreiben ?

Es gibt davon leider keine Kopie oder ähnliches, stand auf einer Gilden Homepage die es seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr gibt.

Wäre also etwas Aufwand ...

 

Grüße, KSP


----------



## Patiekrice (5. November 2019)

Auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele, gehen die BoEs bereits jetzt für richtig viel Gold weg.

Ob so viele "neue Spieler" auch mit 19er PVP-Twinks anfangen und so einen Guide daher brauchen, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## Raax19 (13. November 2019)

Hallo Leute,

wie ich sehe gibts noch einige 19er Horden Veteranen:-). Die Zerschmetterlinge starten wohl einen Versuch sich wieder zu finden/neu auf WoW Classic zu bilden. Da hätte ich schon Lust auf Horden Seite ein Gegengewicht zu bilden:-). 

 

Die Frage ist, auf welchem Server, und wer alles dabei wäre?!

 

Feurige Grüße,

Raax

 

P.S.: Habe jetzt mal einen Horden-Main auf Lakeshire angefangen - Shinraja. Parallel fange ich dann diese Woche noch einen Allianz-Main auf Lucifron an.


----------



## Cele1 (15. Dezember 2019)

Hallo,

 

Raax und Thefighter bitte mich mal adden cece#2420.

 

Gruß Cele xD


----------

